# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Sisämaan yöjunaliikenne ajetaan alas vuodenvaihteessa

## kemkim

Helsingin ja Oulun väliä Savon kautta kulkeva yöjuna lakkautetaan näillä näkymin jo vuodenvaihteessa, sillä hallitus ei ole antanut VR:lle 2 miljoonaa euroa rahaa liikenteen ylläpitämiseksi. Samalla lakkautetaan yöjuna Turusta Joensuuhun. Korvaavaa liikennettä ei aloiteta Savon radalla ennen 2006 joulua. 

Että tällaista, kovat ovat Keskustan hallituksella puheet joukkoliikenteen tukemisesta, mutta teot ovat tätä luokkaa...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin ja Oulun väliä Savon kautta kulkeva yöjuna lakkautetaan näillä näkymin jo vuodenvaihteessa, sillä hallitus ei ole antanut VR:lle 2 miljoonaa euroa rahaa liikenteen ylläpitämiseksi. Samalla lakkautetaan yöjuna Turusta Joensuuhun. Korvaavaa liikennettä ei aloiteta Savon radalla ennen 2006 joulua. 
> 
> Että tällaista, kovat ovat Keskustan hallituksella puheet joukkoliikenteen tukemisesta, mutta teot ovat tätä luokkaa...


Aika outoa. Luullisi että se rahoitus järjestyy jollakin tavalla, ainakin siihen asti kunnes oikoradan liikenne alkaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Turun-Joensuun yöjunasta jäänee jäljelle junaosuus Turku-Tampere ja takaisin sekä Savo-Kainuun junasta osuus Helsinki-Kouvola ja takaisin.

----------


## Rbnqss

Hyvä VR! Tätä mä oon aina toivonu! Lakkautuksia siellä, lakkautuksia täällä, lakkautuksia joka puolella. Eikö samantien voitaisi lakkauttaa koko henkilöjunaliikenne, lukuunottamatta yhtä junaparia Joensuuhun, yhtä Turkuun, Tampereelle ny vois ajaa kaks kertaa päivässä ja Rovaniemellekin. Ajatelkaa ny mitkä säästöt VR saisi, Makuuvaunut tietty maksaa kun ne on jo tilattu mutta kaikki siniset vaunut voitaisiin hylätä, VR saisi rahaa johtajiensa virkistyspäiviin myymällä ylimääräisen kalustonsa pois, Dm12:set voitais tarjota Kuubalaisille, kelpasihan niille nekin silmiinpistävän rumat Dm11:setkin. 

Mitäpä me  tavaraliikenteelläkään, onhan nyt maantie sentään  turvallisempi ja halvempi kuljetusmuoto kuin rautatiet. Mitä sitten jos vähän onkin liukasta talvella, säästyypähän yhdistelmän liikuttamiseen tarvittava energia kun alamäet voi lasketella pyörät lukossa liukuen.

Tokihan itäisen liikenteen vaunuja voi vetää mutta eikö venäläiset voisi tehdä sen omilla vetureillaan? Säästyisi taas kuluja kun ei tarvitsisi maksaa palkkaa niin monelle veturikuskille. Kielimuuriakaan ei ole , riittää kun kauko-ohjaaja osaa huutaa harashoo!! Harashoo! kun lähtölupa tulee.

Äkkiähän täällä keksittäneen säästöjä VR:lle, kohta varmaan pompsahtaa aloitepalkinto kotia jos joku VR:läinen tämän sattuu lukemaan ja ehdottaa ideani johtoportaaseen.

Mitä järkeä niille Kainuulaisille on yövuoroa tarjota kun onhan niillä suurimmalla osalla omat autot, viherpipertäjät tanssii onnentanssia kun yöjuna lakkaa, yksi pari saastuttavia sähköveturijunia vähemmän sinnekin! 


Niin ja älkää ottako kirjoitelmaani henkilökohtaisesti, kritisoin VR:n toimintaa, en yhdenkään siellä olevan yksilön toimintaa, tämä vaan pieni mielipahan purkaus! Moderaattorillekin suotaneen oikeus poistaa koko teksti mikäli katsoo sen asiattomaksi...

Mutta ihan näin vakavasti ottaen... Eikö VR:n pitäisi olla ihmisille palveluja tuottava  yritys. Nykyisellään VR:n tarjoama palvelu ja junayhteydet ovat ainakin kohtuulliset mutta eikö esimerkiski Joensuu - Turku sekä Kainuun yöjunalle olisi mitään mahdollisuuksia jatkaa liikennöimistä? RHK tosin osoitti todella lahjakkaasti sen että lakkautuksilla uhkailu saa valtion rahakirstut aukeamaan mutta onnistuuko VR:ltä sama. Tokihan ymmärtää toisaalta senkin että tappiollinen liikenne on tappiollista mutta ei nyt mene jakeluun olleskaan miksi yöjunien lakkauttamisen perään on ihan hirveä hinku. Kyllä minusta on mukavampaa käydä päivällä asioimassa Helsingissä, jos yöt voisi käyttää matkustamiseen. Mutta ei, VR ja VR Cargo on molemmat voittoa tavoittelevia firmoja, se voitto sitten halutaan keinolla millä hyvänsä, sitten maksetaan kiltisti saatu voitto osinkoina Valtiolle. Eikö EU:lla olisi jo sanomista tälkläaiseen. Tuohan on suoranaista kilpailun vääristämistä ja oman maineensa pilaamista. Missä on se vielä 80 - luvula palvellut VR joka toimitti jopa Outokumpulaiselle maataloustuotteita myyvälle pienelle firmalle tavara _junanvaunuilla_ 

Jos täällä saa sanoa ihan rehellisesti mielipiteensä välittämättä siitä kuinka korkea-arvoiset herrat VR:llä tätä lukee niin  tekisi mieleni sanoa että VR:n johdossa on nyt jotain vialla. Olisiko aika uusia henkilöstöä siellä johtoportaassa? Alkaa rehellisesti sanottuna tuntumaan siltä (Dodii, nyt minut sitten teilataan, mutta omapahan on mielipiteeni...)  

Nyt sentään VR osaa palvella ihmisiä, junissa on hyvät palvelut ja mukavat konduktöörit. Tavarajuniakin kulkee  ja niitä on todella mukava kuvata, mutta kuinka kauan tätä menoa saamme nauttia rakkaasta harrastuksestamme? Onko kohta muutettava ulkomaille koska suomesta loppuu kuvauskohteet? Ei ehkä vielä, mutta tällä tyylilläsiihen ei kauaa mene! 

I häv spouken.

----------


## viima

Minä kyllä yhdyn täysin aiempaan kommenttiin. Nyt vihastuttaa ja pahasti. VR tahkoo vuodessa voittoa kymmeniä miljoonia, mutta silti liikenteen lakkauttamiseen on niin valtava hinku. Eikö ollenkaan ole käynyt mielessä, että ei se loputon lakkauttaminen voi voittoja kasvattaa millään? Ilmeisestikään ei. 

Erityisesti pistää vihaksi yöjunien lakkauttaminen nyt heti vuodenvaihteessa. Jollain lailla korvaavat yhteydet kun aloittavat vasta oikoradan liikenteen alettua. Kuvitteleeko VR ihan vakavissaan, että nykyisiä yöjunia käyttävät ihmiset pärjäävät vajaan vuoden ilman yhteyksiään ja sitten ensi syksynä kiltisti siirtyvät rahastettaviksi kalliisiin Pendolinoihin? Ei taida ihan onnistua. 

Toivottavasti bussiyhtiöt huomaavat mahdollisen markkinaraon. Kesällähän Tampere-Pieksämäki -välillä yöjuna oli korvattu bussilla, ja matkustajia oli siinäkin kohtalaisesti, eli liikenteen saattaisi bussilla ajettaessa olla kannattavaakin. VR:ää kun eivät tunnu itäsuomalaisten pikkukaupunkien kuten Kuopion, Joensuun, Kajaanin, Iisalmen ja Mikkelin yhteydet suuremmin kiinnostavan. 

Ymmärrän jos jotakuta nämä purkaukset ärsyttävät, mutta toisille tässä on kyse siitä, että jatkossa ei vaan ole mahdollista päästä enää vaikkapa Kuopiosta aamuksi Ouluun siedettävään aikaan. Tai Tukholman laivoille vaikka Jyväskylästä, Kuopiosta, Joensuusta tai Mikkelistä. 

Hyvin taas valtio edistää joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## JE

> Että tällaista, kovat ovat Keskustan hallituksella puheet joukkoliikenteen tukemisesta, mutta teot ovat tätä luokkaa...


En yksinomaan ryhtyisi syyttämään kepulaisia ja demareita vaikka heidän hallituksensahan tämän lakkautuspäätöksen toki tehtailikin. Tämä on joka suhteessa ja nimenomaan asenneongelma. Ensimmäinen asenneongelma on siinä, että liikenneministeriö pitää VR:ää rahanlähteenä, eikä ymmärrä sen rautatielaitoksen merkitystä koko yhteiskunnan toimivuudelle. Kainuussa nuorisotyöttömyys on tällä hetkellä 50 % luokkaa - ja onko ihmekään kun tänä globalisaation aikana seutu jätetään mätänemään omaan yksinäisyyteensä. VR taas toimii sille asetetuissa rajoissa, ja kun kunnon leipälajejakin on, ei subventoidun yöliikenteen kehittäminen varmaankaan vähempää enää voisi kiinnostaa. En yksinkertaisesti usko, että ministeriölläkään olisi kompetenssia suunnitella liikennepalveluja järkevästi. Hallitusta voidaan tietysti haukkua siitä, ettei subventioita heru. Mutta ellei keinoja liikennejärjestelmän toimivuuden parantamiseksi löydy, edessä on loputon suo. Ymmärrän kyllä, jos joku tahtoo uskoa, että kokoomus, vihreät tai vasurit olisivat voineet pelastaa yöjunat, mutta ennemmin tai myöhemmin niille kävisi huonosti joka tapauksessa ellei kukaan tahdo organisoida liikennepalveluja paremmin.

Jos poliitikoille tahtoo antaa kritiikkiä, niin osoittaisin sen lähinnä tapaan millä asiaa on valmisteltu. Julkisuudessa ei ole nähty kunnon keskustelua rautatieliikenteen tulevaisuudesta. Ei ole avoimesti pohdittu liikenteenhoidon erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, eikä liioin lippujärjestelmän yhtenäistämistä bussiliikenteen kanssa tai muita asiakkaan liikkumista helpottavia toimenpiteitä. Lakkautukset itse taas on valmisteltu hiukan salakähmäisesti, ja vasta nyt kun budjettisopu hallituksessa on jo syntynyt. Tulee mieleen, että kepu ja demarit riitelevät riitansa julkisuudelta piilossa kabineteissa, ja omien tukiryhmiensä etujen pikemmin kuin koko järjestelmän toimivuuden perusteella poimivat lakkautuskohteet. Siitähän tässäkin hiukan on kyse, että salama putoaa tavallaan kuin kirkkaalta taivaalta, eikä kukaan täysin tiedä, miten tuohon lopputulemaan on tultu ja millä perusteella.

VR:n käytöksessä häiritsee se, ettei valtiolla ole näköjään mitään haluja puuttua sen toiminnan ylilyönteihin. Loppujen lopuksi valtionyhtiön ollessa kyseessä ei varmaankaan olisi ylivoimaista valtiolta vaatia VR:ää tyytymään tappioiden korvaamiseen kannattamattomassa liikenteessä. Nythän valtio ostaa tappiollisen liikenteen, mutta VR sanelee hinnat kurittomasti oman mielensä mukaan. Ja vaikka Lahden oikorata juuri on valmistumassa - mikä voisi esim. Kainuun yöjunankin käyttäjiä lisätä - monet lakkautuksista on ehdotettu nimenomaan itäisessä Suomessa tapahtuviksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Julkisuudessa ei ole nähty kunnon keskustelua rautatieliikenteen tulevaisuudesta. Ei ole avoimesti pohdittu liikenteenhoidon erilaisia vaihtoehtoja, eikä liioin lippujärjestelmän yhtenäistämistä bussiliikenteen kanssa tai muita asiakkaan liikkumista helpottavia toimenpiteitä. Lakkautukset itse taas on valmisteltu hiukan salakähmäisesti, ja vasta nyt kun budjettisopu hallituksessa on jo syntynyt.


Jos liikennepoliittista taustaa tähän pitää hakea, niin mielestäni yöjunaliikenne urataan nyt toisen valtion omistaman liikenneyhtiön, Finnairin,  kotimaanlentojen jatkuvuuden turvaamiseksi. 

Finnairin johto on avoimesti lehdissä ym esittänyt kritiikkiä rautatiehenkilöliikenteen tukemista vastaan, vaikka Finskin toimintaa todellisuudessa vaikeuttavat kallistunut lentopolttoaine ja halpalentoyhtiöiden kilpailu. Tosin huhutaan että Finski olisi itse ollut välikäsien kautta osakkaana yhdessä sellaisessa joka meni n vuosi sitten konkkaan. Lisäksi Finskin kotimaanlentoja lentävä tytäryhtiö Aero käyttää virolaista työvoimaa. VR:llä ei sellaista mahdollisuutta ole. 

t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

Pahanlaatuista perse edellä puuhun menemistä kyllä. Onko nuo vuorot tarkoitus siis lopettaa kokonaan vai jättää joku tynkä jäljelle? Esim.Helsingin ja Mikkelin, miksei Pieksämäen tai Kuopionkin, välillä nykyisen yöjunan aikataulu on päiväjunallekin sotenkuten sovellettavissa.
Kerava-Lahti-oikorataa koskevassa keskustelussahan tästä on jo puhuttukin, mutta ajankohta kyllä jaksaa yllättää...

----------


## Rbnqss

Kyllähän ne kokonaan lakkaa, Jns - Tku yöjunasta jäänee jäljelle Tpe-Tku väli. Menee aika ekstriimurheiluksi kun pitää ehtiä yhteys millä ehtii Tampereelta turkuun aikasin aamulla, jos meinaa aamulaivaan ehtiä täältä Pohjois-Karjalasta. Niin ja milläs tänne iltalaivalla pääsee? kiitos Vr:n ei ainakaan kätevästi yön yli junalla, vaan pitää etsiä yöpaikka Turusta ja tuhlata päivä siihen että matkustaa tänne. Opiskelijoitakin niillä junilla kyllä liikkuu viikonloppuisin mutta kun meillä on R joka ei halua palvella pieniä ihmisryhmiä niin motissa täällä ollaan. SItä lafkaa kiinostaa enää alueet 100 kilsan säteellä Kehäkolmosesta. ainoo pidempi kannattava reitti lienee Helsinki - Rovaniemi... No tulipahan sekin kokeiltua ennenkun lakkauttavat senkin, uhkailtu on muillakin liikenteen lakkautuksilla ellei määrärahaa tule, tietoa ei ole mitä... Kainuu ja Joensuu varmat

----------


## kuukanko

Loppujen lopuksi näiden yöjunien lakkauttaminen on vain seurausta jo pitkään jatkuneesta autoistumisesta ja automielisistä asenteista. Suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolella joukkoliikenteeseen on syntynyt pysyvä negatiivinen kierre. Matkustajamäärät laskevat koko ajan ja koska valtio ei lisää joukkoliikenteen ostoja, lakkautetaan vuoroja jatkuvasti. Kierre vain jatkuu vuodesta toiseen. Todellista halua sen pysäyttämiseen ei edes ole, koska suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolella henkilöautoa pidetään oikeasti ainoana kulkumuotona. Poliitikot ehkä haluavat kerätä irtopisteitä puhumalla jonkun vuoron ostamisesta, mutta se on kuitenkin vain tekohengittämistä niin kauan kun ajatusmalli ei muutu.

----------


## JE

> Poliitikot ehkä haluavat kerätä irtopisteitä puhumalla jonkun vuoron ostamisesta, mutta se on kuitenkin vain tekohengittämistä niin kauan kun ajatusmalli ei muutu.


Tuo on niin totta. Kun uhataan lakkautuksilla siellä ja täällä, ja poliitikot sitten jonkun satunnaisen vuoron pelastavat, se näyttää niin suurelta uroteolta, että katkera oppositio saattaa jo syyttää kotiinpäin vetämisestä. Vaikka kyse on enemmänkin Suomen politiikalle aina niin tyypillisistä "hiekkalaatikkoleikeistä" - leikitään tärkeää mitättömillä asioilla, eikä kukaan ole valmis kantamaan vastuuta mistään pitkäjänteisyyttä vaativasta.




> Jos liikennepoliittista taustaa tähän pitää hakea, niin mielestäni yöjunaliikenne urataan nyt toisen valtion omistaman liikenneyhtiön, Finnairin, kotimaanlentojen jatkuvuuden turvaamiseksi.


Tuonsuuntaista ilmiötä on havaittavissa Ruotsissakin, jossa uhanalaisia ovat olleet mm. reitit Tukholmasta Pohjois-Ruotsiin ja Osloon. Ruotsissa pitkälti SJ:n monopolin jäänteiden seurauksena mutta myös muista syistä rautateiden kaukoliikenteen liput ovat uskomattoman kalliit - Suomessahan emme oikeasti maksa kaukoliikennelipuista kuin pilkkahinnan - eikä keskivertokansalaisella ole enää mahdollisuutta hoitaa lomamatkojaan junalla, ellei sitten ihan paikallisesta liikenteestä ole kyse.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuonsuuntaista ilmiötä on havaittavissa Ruotsissakin, jossa uhanalaisia ovat olleet mm. reitit Tukholmasta Pohjois-Ruotsiin ja Osloon. Ruotsissa pitkälti SJ:n monopolin jäänteiden seurauksena mutta myös muista syistä rautateiden kaukoliikenteen liput ovat uskomattoman kalliit - Suomessahan emme oikeasti maksa kaukoliikennelipuista kuin pilkkahinnan - eikä keskivertokansalaisella ole enää mahdollisuutta hoitaa lomamatkojaan junalla, ellei sitten ihan paikallisesta liikenteestä ole kyse.


Matkustava kansa saa osittain myös syyttää itseään että yöjunilla menee huonosti. Lentäminen on monen mielestä niin paljon mukavempaa, ja makuuvaunuissa monella nukkuminen tuottaa vaikeuksia. Lisäksi VR:n makuuvaunut alkavat olla vanhoja ja ihmiset vieroksuvat sitä että wc on käytävällä ja mitään suhkua ei ole. Uudet 2-kerrosmakuuvaunut, joissa nämä puutteet on korjattu, tulevat liikenteeseen 10 vuotta liian myöhään. 

Onneksi Lapin yöjunat ovat  paremmin kannattavia, muttta se johtuu siitä että  ne vievät lähelle Lapin suuria talviurheilukeskuksia ja niissä on autojenkuljetusmahdollisuus, ja Finnairin konekapasiteetti ei riitä kaikkien hiihtolomalaisten lennättämiseen näihin kohteisiin. 

Jos Taivalkosken rataa olisi joskus jatkettu Kemijärvelle asti (tai miksei Jäämerelle) niin osa Lapin yöjunista ajettaisiin varmasti Savon rataa pitkin, ja tätä surkeaa tilannetta ei olisi päässyt syntymään. 

Toivottavasti Savon-Kainuun-Pohjois-Karjalan yöjuna herää henkiin edes lomasesongiksi, parannetuin palveluin, jolloin olisi pientä toivoa vakiinnuttaa liikenne ympärivuotiseksi. Olen ymmärtänyt että Kainuun ja Koillismaan lomakeskuksiin matkustaa paljon venäläisiä turisteja myös junalla, ja yöjunavaihtoehto voisi olla ihan toimiva ratkaisu, yöjuna voisi ottaa mukaan myös suoria venäläisiä vaunuja Pietarista jotka liitetään Kouvolassa. 

Mitä Joensuu-Tampere-Turku laivajunayhteyteen tulee, niin oikoradan valmistuttua olisi varmaan mielekkäämpää kulkea Helsingin kautta. Nähtäväksi jää myös, kuinka kauan Viking ja Silja enää pitävät pystyssä 100 vuoden ajan katkeamatta joka päivä kulkenutta Turun-Tukholman matkustajalaivayhteyttä, koska se reitti kannattaa alkoholipoliittisista syistä huonommin kuin Hki-Tukholma, Hki-Tallinna tai Tallinna-Tukholma. Näin se valitettavasti on, että kuluttajat äänestävät jaloillaan.  Voi olla että parin vuoden päästä Turun ja Tukholman välillä kulkee vain rahtilaivoja jotka myyvät matkustajapaikkoja vain periaatteella "koko hytti maksettava ja auto oltava mukana", kuten Seawind ja Finnlines nyt tekevät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JSL

Ei turun ja ruotsin välillä nytkään ole kesä ja muitten lomasesonkien ulkopuolella paljon matkustajia. silja ja viikkari suorastaan tuputtavat halpoja tai ilmaisia risteilyjä ihmisille. VR lopetti laiva-juna alennukset jokin aika sitten ja silja otti mainoksensa pois niistä kahdesta vaunusta, jotka olivat siljan väreissä. Turun laivat ovat silti yhä paljon havempia kuin helsingin. 
Eurooppa, Festivaali, Amorella ja Isabella alkavat muutenkin olla loppuunkäytettyjä romuja. Ei näillä matkustajamäärillä saada koskaan uudempia tilalle. Voisi satamaan ajaa ainakin kesäsesonkina junia. Täytyy vaan toivoa että joskus joku yksityinen kiinnostuu ja alkaa ajaa junia turun satamaan vaikka Kostamuksesta asti!

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Turun laivat ovat silti yhä paljon havempia kuin helsingin. 
> Eurooppa, Festivaali, Amorella ja Isabella alkavat muutenkin olla loppuunkäytettyjä romuja. Ei näillä matkustajamäärillä saada koskaan uudempia tilalle.


Se on ainakin tiedossa että Silja aikoo tilata 2 uutta rahti-juna-auto-matkustajalauttaa, korvaamaan nykyiset Seawindin ja Siljan nimissä kulkevat Turun-Tukholman laivat.

Se, mikä niiden lopullinen reitti tulee olemaan on myös epäselvä. Tukholman kaupunki aikoo häätää laivat pois Värtanin satamasta koska aikoo rakentaa paikalle asuntoja (kuulostaako tutulta?). Se tietäisi, että Siljan laivat voivat sen jälkeen käyttää vain joko Stadsgårdenin satamaa joka on ennestään täynnä Vikingin ja Birkan ja muiden laivoja, tai Kapellskäriä tai Nynäshamnia. Rautatiehan on vain Nynäshamniin, eli uudet junalautat kulkisivat todennäköisesti sinne, ja vain Helsingistä lähtevä Siljan laiva Tukholman Stadsgårdeniin. Jos koko Siljaa on olemassa enää siinä vaiheessa. Vikingin Turun laivat ehkä siirtyvät Kapellskärin satamaan, josta heidän liikenteensä 1950-luvulla alkoi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Loppujen lopuksi näiden yöjunien lakkauttaminen on vain seurausta jo pitkään jatkuneesta autoistumisesta ja automielisistä asenteista. Suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolella joukkoliikenteeseen on syntynyt pysyvä negatiivinen kierre. Matkustajamäärät laskevat koko ajan ja koska valtio ei lisää joukkoliikenteen ostoja, lakkautetaan vuoroja jatkuvasti. Kierre vain jatkuu vuodesta toiseen. Todellista halua sen pysäyttämiseen ei edes ole, koska suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolella henkilöautoa pidetään oikeasti ainoana kulkumuotona. Poliitikot ehkä haluavat kerätä irtopisteitä puhumalla jonkun vuoron ostamisesta, mutta se on kuitenkin vain tekohengittämistä niin kauan kun ajatusmalli ei muutu.


Tässä on paljon totta. Ihmettelen vain sitä, miksi Suomessa VR:n asema on aina vain niin pyhä, että mitään VR Oy:n toimia ei ole lupa asettaa kyseenalaiseksi.

Jos ja kun valtiolla ei ole rahaa tukea VR:n toimintaa, johon jatkuvasti pitäisi olla vain enemmän rahaa, pitäisi tietenkin kysyä, miksi aina pitää maksaa enemmän ja voisiko touhua hoitaa vähemmällä rahalla.

Keinotkin ovat tiedossa. EU:n avoin rautatiepolitiikka on osoittautunut oikeaksi siellä, missä sitä on toteutettu. Mutta meillä vain todetaan, että ei tänne ennen kuin EU pakottaa.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ihmettelen vain sitä, miksi Suomessa VR:n asema on aina vain niin pyhä, että mitään VR Oy:n toimia ei ole lupa asettaa kyseenalaiseksi.


Vähät joukkoliikennerahat saataisiin tosiaan käytettyä tehokkaammin, jos sekä junaliikenteessä että bussiliikenteessä olisi enemmän kilpailua (vaikka bussien osalta se onkin jo ostoliikenteessä). Joukkoliikenteen käytölle ei myöskään varmasti olisi pahitteeksi, jos joukkoliikenne olisi järjestetty tavalla jossa bussiliikenne ja junaliikenne täydentäisivät toisiaan eivätkä kilpailisi toisiaan vastaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Joukkoliikenteen käytölle ei myöskään varmasti olisi pahitteeksi, jos joukkoliikenne olisi järjestetty tavalla jossa bussiliikenne ja junaliikenne täydentäisivät toisiaan eivätkä kilpailisi toisiaan vastaan.


Juuri näin. Miten vain saisi VR Oy:n ja Linja-autoliiton ymmärtämään, että yhteinen vihollinen on henkilöauto eikä toinen joukkoliikenne.

Antero

----------


## JE

EU:n politiikan onnistumiset tällä alalla ovat pitkälti liittyneet paikalliseen liikenteeseen. Liikenteen kilpailuttaminen on ollut parannus aiempaan, jos monopoliyhtiö on käyttänyt asemaansa väärin (kuten VR ajoittain toimii). Ratkaiseva osuus on silti ollut myös liikenteen suunnittelun uudelleenjärjestämisessä. Yöjunaliikenteen ongelmana vain on, että ainoa looginen taho sen kilpailuttamisen järjestäjäksi olisi liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö. Eli sama taho, joka on vastuussa VR:n omistajaohjauksesta, nähtävästi heikolla menestyksellä. Ruotsissa maan pohjoisimpiin osiin kulkeva yöjunaliikenne on kilpailutettu valtion toimesta, eikä ilman skandaalinomaisia piirteitä ja liikenteen vähentämistä.




> Juuri näin. Miten vain saisi VR Oy:n ja Linja-autoliiton ymmärtämään, että yhteinen vihollinen on henkilöauto eikä toinen joukkoliikenne.


Tässä on sama ilmiö, josta mainitsin toisessakin ketjussa. Että tässä maassa "kaksintaisteluasetelma" nähdään sielläkin missä sitä ei ole. Onko linja-auto vai juna parempi? Onko dieselveturi vai höyryveturi parempi? Pitääkö jokaiseen kysymykseen todella aina löytää se "oikea voittaja"?

----------


## moxu

Suomessa pitäisi kaikessa joukkoliikenteessä olla yhtenäinen kilometritaksa, riippumatta siitä, minkä lajin joukkoliikenteestä on kysymys. Tähän takseilla sitten olisi oikeus lisätä sopivaksi katsomansa palvelumaksu, bussien ja junien pitäisi toimia saman järjestelmän piirissä ja joka junassa olisi oltava oikeus matkustaa edullisesti ilman merkittyä paikkaa. Mutta VR:n "palvelukonsepteihin" tällainen ajatus ei istu.

Laivapikajunat ovat ainakin aikaisemmin olleet laivoille ikävä jarruttaja. Turun linjalla ei ole oikeastaan ollenkaan myöhästymisvaraa, sillä aikataulu on jo nykyisellään aivan liian tiukka saaristo-olosuhteisiin. Nykyään sekä Helsingin että Tampereen suunnista tulevat junat ovat aivan infernaalisen aikaisia juuri siksi, että ne olisivat satamassa taatusti hyvissä ajoin ennen laivan ilmoitettua lähtöaikaa.




> Se on ainakin tiedossa että Silja aikoo tilata 2 uutta rahti-juna-auto-matkustajalauttaa, korvaamaan nykyiset Seawindin ja Siljan nimissä kulkevat Turun-Tukholman laivat.
> 
> Se, mikä niiden lopullinen reitti tulee olemaan on myös epäselvä. Tukholman kaupunki aikoo häätää laivat pois Värtanin satamasta koska aikoo rakentaa paikalle asuntoja (kuulostaako tutulta?). Se tietäisi, että Siljan laivat voivat sen jälkeen käyttää vain joko Stadsgårdenin satamaa joka on ennestään täynnä Vikingin ja Birkan ja muiden laivoja, tai Kapellskäriä tai Nynäshamnia.


No joo, tästä Kapellskär-teemasta on käyty mielenkiintoista keskustelua eräässä toisessa foorumissa, samoin Siljan tulevaisuudenkuvioista (liittyen myös siihen, kenelle SeaContainers tuota puljua on kauppaamassa, sillä myyntikuntoonhan sitä nyt aivan selvästi ollaan putsaamassa).
http://www.fcbsweb.com/forum/index.php?topic=3642.30
http://www.fcbsweb.com/forum/index.php?topic=5259.0
http://www.fcbsweb.com/forum/index.php?topic=5535.0

Kaukana takanapäin ovat ajat, jolloin matkustajamäärät säätelivät laivainvestointeja -eivätkä ne silloinkaan koko kuviota sanelleet. Rahdin kulkeminen tuo kuitenkin rahat ja varustamojen on pystyttävä kisaamaan keskenään. Niin yksinkertaista se on periaatteessa. Käytännössä se sitten onkin vähän monimutkaisempaa...
Todennäköisesti kruisailuperiaatteella toimivia lauttojakin tulee yhä Itämerellä kulkemaan, mutta missä, sen saamme nähdä. Tallinkin Helsingin risteilyliikenteeseen ensi keväänä valmistuva Galaxy muuttaa taas painopistettä ja tekee Vikingin ja muiden olon Suomenlahdella entistä ahtaammaksi -karjankuljettimien tilalle virolaiset ovat oikeasti hankkineet huomattavasti näiden vanhojen "länsioperaattorien" tonnistoa ladukkaampia aluksia, joiden käyttökustannukset ovat edullisemmat.
Silja ei tule muuttamaan Stadsgårdeniin, Vikingin autojonotkin kun haluttaisiin sieltä pois. Kantakaupungin tuntumassa vain Birkasta tykätään, se kun hoitaa yhteysliikenteensä busseilla.

Ahvenanmaan erikoisasema verottoman myynnin suhteen suosii kyllä Suomen satamista nimenomaan Turkua, Suomenlahdelta Tukholmaan ajettaessa Maarianhaminasta haettava tax-free-leima on kyllä polttoaineen hinnalla ja Ålandiin kulkevalla hyötykuormalla laskettuna varsin kallis. Äskettäin Ruotsissa käydessäni menin Tallinkilla, joka jätti Ahvenanmaalle kolme autoa, yhden prätkän ja yhden jalankulkijan eikä ottanut ketään (Schengenin ulkopuolelta tulevalla aluksella ei ole paikallisliikenneoikeutta alueen sisällä) ja palasin Vikingillä, joka jätti Maarianhaminaan tokan matkalaisia ja kolme ajoneuvoa sekä otti 13 henkilöautoa ja yhden polkupyöräilijän (terminaalin kauttakin kulki joku). Tällaisilla luvuilla saa myydä aika monta olutlaatikkoa, ennenkuin keikkaa voidaan luonnehtia taloudellisesti kannattavaksi.

----------


## Rbnqss

http://www.karjalainen.fi/cgi-bin/vk...ry=2295046.txt

Noniin, täällä ainakin ollaan nousemassa barrikaadeille asian johdosta. 

Järjenköyhää touhua, itsekin kijoittanut asiasta lehden mielipidepalstalle (Karjalan Heili)  

Ihan vaan ideaa, olisko mitään superkaksari tai moninveto seuraavasta lakkautuksen kohteesta?

----------


## Compact

Oikaiseehan Oikorata noin puoli tuntia Savon ja Karjalan ratojen junien aikatauluja. Siksi voidaan yöjunat lopettaa ja siirtyä tuo SUUREN ajansäästön johdosta pelkkiin päiväjuniin. Tosin lähdöt ovat jossain aamuneljän paikkeilla latvoilta, mutta junassahan on hauska matkustaa...

----------


## JE

Jospa onkin niin, että oikoradan tulo on pelkkä kauan odotettu tekosyy...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tekosyyepäilyjä taitaa vain vahvistaa yöjunien lakkauttaminen jo yli ½ vuotta ennen Oikoradan käyttöön ottamista.   :Wink:

----------


## Rbnqss

Kyllähä oikorata jotaki auttaa mutta se Pendon tuominen Karjalan baanalle marraskuussa on jo naurettavuuden huippu... 1. Epäluotettavin tapa päästä Hesaan, 2. Maksat kalliin hinnan ihan tyhjästä, sitäpaitti kuka hullu ny jassaaa olla 5h22min sillipurkissa. Onhan pendo päällepäin komea mutta siihenpä ne hyvät puolet alkaa jääämään.

Tosi kummallista liikennepolitiikkaa harjoittaa VR mutta eipä sitä firmaa enäää korpisuomi kiinnosta. Kiskobussejakin kun _saatetaan_ siis huom: tämä on vbain mahollisuus, mutta tiedossa oleva sellainen, joka tuli esille aikanaan kun Vankat esiteltiin Joensuussa suurelle yleisölle... Kun näillä vankoilla ajetaan kolmella yksiköllä, ja kun Jns - Pm on kokonaan ostoliikennettä, saattaa kolmen yksikön junissa olla kolme konnaria, yksi jokaisessa yksikössä  :Smile:  Näin meillä.

----------


## JE

> Kyllähä oikorata jotaki auttaa mutta se Pendon tuominen Karjalan baanalle marraskuussa on jo naurettavuuden huippu... 1. Epäluotettavin tapa päästä Hesaan, 2. Maksat kalliin hinnan ihan tyhjästä, sitäpaitti kuka hullu ny jassaaa olla 5h22min sillipurkissa. Onhan pendo päällepäin komea mutta siihenpä ne hyvät puolet alkaa jääämään.


Siis eihän se juna edes pysähdy melkein missään, ja on silti hitaampi kuin IC. Kyllä Pendolinon pitäisi palvella väliasemiakin siinä missä muiden junien, muutoin VR tahallaan vähentää asiakaskuntaansa ja toimii omistajansa periaatteita vastaan: tarkoitushan on saada joukkoliikennettä kansalle eikä statusta VR:n tilastoihin.




> Kun näillä vankoilla ajetaan kolmella yksiköllä, ja kun Jns - Pm on kokonaan ostoliikennettä, saattaa kolmen yksikön junissa olla kolme konnaria, yksi jokaisessa yksikössä     Näin meillä.


Aivan käsittämätöntä! Eikö niiden bussien pitänyt olla kuljettajarahasteisia? Ja luulisi että lipun jo ostaneet voisivat käyttää kakkos- ja kolmosvaunua. No, pitihän se arvata että näin kaikki päättyy. Harmittaa melkoisesti VR:n puolesta, jos näin heikosti on pulju järjestyksessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan käsittämätöntä! Eikö niiden bussien pitänyt olla kuljettajarahasteisia? Ja luulisi että lipun jo ostaneet voisivat käyttää kakkos- ja kolmosvaunua. No, pitihän se arvata että näin kaikki päättyy. Harmittaa melkoisesti VR:n puolesta, jos näin heikosti on pulju järjestyksessä.


Turha on VR Oy:n puolesta harmitella. Me veronmaksajathan tämän hölmöilyn maksamme. VR Oy vain ilmoittaa LVM:lle, että nyt taas lisää rahaa tai uudet MOOTTORIVAUNUT (ne eivät ole kiskobusseja, koska ne eivät ole kevyitä kuten Lätät) seisovat. Sitten vähän aikaa kiukutellaan ja välikysellään, mutta lopulta VR Oy:n pohjaton kaivo saa mitä pyytää.

Waltaria lainaten: Näin on aina ollut, näin on aina oleva. MOT.

Antero

----------


## JE

Juuri siksi VR:n puolesta harmittaakin kun on omatkin rahat kyseessä, kukaan veronmaksaja ei tässä asiassa ole "ulkopuolinen". Joskus tuntuu, että näiden kaikkien ongelmien taustalla on se, ettei "ketään", toisin sanoen ketään riittävän vaikutusvaltaista kiinnosta koko firma, ja rautatiejärjestelmä on tavallaan unohtunut ongelmiensa äärelle. Useimmissa firmoissa raha menee kaiken edelle, mutta toisin on VR:llä. Siellä kaiken edelle menee typeryys. Nähtävästi.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Tukholman kaupunki aikoo häätää laivat pois Värtanin satamasta koska aikoo rakentaa paikalle asuntoja (kuulostaako tutulta?).


Hieman aiheen ohi menee, tietääkseni Siljan matkustajalaivoilla on kuitenkin paikkansa osana Värtanin satamaan kasvavaa asuin- ja työpaikka-aluetta. Destination Stockholmin sivuilla on vähän tietoa tulevasta alueesta.

----------


## PNu

> Kun näillä vankoilla ajetaan kolmella yksiköllä, ja kun Jns - Pm on kokonaan ostoliikennettä, saattaa kolmen yksikön junissa olla kolme konnaria, yksi jokaisessa yksikössä     Näin meillä.


Ei tuollaista ongelmaa ole, jos sitä ei haluta väkisin luoda. Yksikin konduktööri pystyy hoitamaan homman helposti, kun keskitetään lipunmyynti johonkin tiettyyn vaunuun. Ne pari muuta voidaan käydä tarkastamassa hieman ennen junan lähtöä. Tarkastuksen pitäisi sujua sukkelasti, koska kaikilla matkustajilla on joko valmiiksi ostettu lippu tai muuten ulos vaunusta. Tarvittaessa voidaan vielä tehdä matkan aikana yllätysiskuja. Esimerkiksi Vihtarista junaan nousevista tuskin kovin moni on matkalla Heinävedelle, joten konduktöörin ei tarvitse oleskella lipunmyyntiosastossa jokaisella asemanvälillä.

Toisaalta yhden ja kahden vaunun junat lienevät ylivoimaisesti tavanomaisimmat kokoonpanot. Niissä homma on vieläkin helpommin ratkaistavissa. 




> Aivan käsittämätöntä! Eikö niiden bussien pitänyt olla kuljettajarahasteisia? Ja luulisi että lipun jo ostaneet voisivat käyttää kakkos- ja kolmosvaunua.


Kuljettajarahastus on tietysti teoriassa mahdollinen mutta se edellyttää aikataulujen hidastamista.

----------


## PNu

> Matkustava kansa saa osittain myös syyttää itseään että yöjunilla menee huonosti. Lentäminen on monen mielestä niin paljon mukavempaa, ja makuuvaunuissa monella nukkuminen tuottaa vaikeuksia. Lisäksi VR:n makuuvaunut alkavat olla vanhoja ja ihmiset vieroksuvat sitä että wc on käytävällä ja mitään suhkua ei ole. Uudet 2-kerrosmakuuvaunut, joissa nämä puutteet on korjattu, tulevat liikenteeseen 10 vuotta liian myöhään.


Lisäksi makuuvaunuliikenteen harjoittaminen on aivan oikeasti kallista. Kaksikerroksisen makuuvaunun paikkamäärä on kolmennes vastaavasta päivävaunusta mutta vaunun hinnassa ei liene eroa ainakaan makuuvaunun kannalta halvempaan suuntaan. Myös vaunun siivouskulut ovat taatusti aivan eri tasolla.

Suurin ongelma on kuitenkin makuuvaunujen alhainen käyttöaste. Päivävaunuilla voidaan jo nyt ajaa parhaimmillaan 1300-1400 km vuorokaudessa ja junaliikenteen nopeutuessa lukema tulee vain kasvamaan. Sen sijaan makuuvaunuilla maksimi on 900-1000 km ja sitä on vaikea nostaa tästä miksikään. Tilannetta pahentaa kysynnän keskittyminen viikonloppuihin ja silloinkin lähinnä tiettyihin sesonkikausiin. Niinpä kalustosta suunnilleen puolet on varavaunuja, joilla ajetaan ehkä muutaman kymmenen kertaa vuodessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Suurin ongelma on kuitenkin makuuvaunujen alhainen käyttöaste. Päivävaunuilla voidaan jo nyt ajaa parhaimmillaan 1300-1400 km vuorokaudessa ja junaliikenteen nopeutuessa lukema tulee vain kasvamaan. Sen sijaan makuuvaunuilla maksimi on 900-1000 km ja sitä on vaikea nostaa tästä miksikään. Tilannetta pahentaa kysynnän keskittyminen viikonloppuihin ja silloinkin lähinnä tiettyihin sesonkikausiin. Niinpä kalustosta suunnilleen puolet on varavaunuja, joilla ajetaan ehkä muutaman kymmenen kertaa vuodessa.


Kun makuuvaunulla ajetaan vähemmän, se voi olla käytössä pidempään, ja tämä tasaa pääomakuluja päivävaunuun nähden. Ed-vaunut ovat maksaneet 2 Me/kpl, Edm:t 2,9 Me.

Kilometrikulu makuuvaunulla on käytännössä sama kuin päivävaunulla, joten siitä ei lisähintaa tule. Vaunun siivouksessa on toki enemmän työtä matkustajapaikkaa kohden kuin päivävaunussa, mutta vain myydyt paikat on siivottava toisin kuin päivävaunuissa.

Makuuvaunussa on tietenkin vähemmän matkustajapaikoja kuin päivävaunussa. Ed:ssä on 113 paikkaa, Edm:n tietoja en löydä. Toisaalta juuri tästä syystä makuuvaunussa on lisämaksu.

Makuuvaunuliikenteen yksikkökustannuksia ei valitettavasti voi laskea, koska meidän omistamamme monopoliyhtiö ei kerro meille kustannuksia. Siksi ei ole mahdollista arvioida makuuvaunuliikenteen kannattavuutta, käypää hintatasoa ja matkustajamääriä. Rohkenen kuitenkin epäillä makuuvaunuliikenteen täydellistä mahdottomuutta. Onko muka asiakkaalle kalliimmaksi tuleva päivävaunumatkustamien yöllä parempi tuote?

Edelleen on todettava, että eihän makuuvaunun pääoma-arvo ole ongelma, koska vaunut aiotaan romuttaa. Niiden jatkokäytön kustannuksissa investoinnin osuus on nolla, kun se Edm-vaunuissa on 30 vuoden kuoletuksella 420 e/päivä. Sinisessä CEmt:ssä on 35 makuupaikkaa, Edm:stä en nyt tietoa löydä. Ein:ssä on 80 paikkaa, joten yö/päivävaunusuhde on 0,44. Täten voin arvioida Edm:n 0,44x113=50  paikan mukaan, joten sinisen makuuvaunun jatkokäyttö tulee noin 8,5 euroa halvemmaksi per yö kuin Edm. Makuupaikan hinta 3-hlö hytissä on 11 e.

En myöskään allekirjoita ajatusta siitä, että makuuvaunuilla olisi käyttöä vain viikonloppuisin. Viikonloppusesonki koskee kaikkea kalustoa, eikä ole erityinen makuuvaunujen ongelma. Matkalipun hinta sisältää tämän sesonkivaihtelun kattamisen joka tapauksessa.

Liikematkaajat kulkeavat etupäässä viikolla, ja juuri heille "pirteänä aamuksi palaveriin" -palvelu on parempi tuote kuin rypistää (jakku)puku, kampaus ja meikki päivävaunussa torkkuen. Kuluistaan vastuussa oleva liikennöitsijä tietenkin markkinoi tätä etua ja voittaa siten matkustajia muista liikennemuodoista. Mutta valtion rahoilla toimiva monopoliyhtiön ei tarvitse olla kiinnostunut hyvistä tuotteista ja niiden menekistä.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Kun makuuvaunulla ajetaan vähemmän, se voi olla käytössä pidempään, ja tämä tasaa pääomakuluja päivävaunuun nähden. Ed-vaunut ovat maksaneet 2 Me/kpl, Edm:t 2,9 Me.


Mutta näinhän ei näytä olevan. Vanhimmat teräsrakenteiset makuuvaunut ovat 70-luvun alkupuolelta ja ne ovat nyt menossa poistoon. Makuuvaununkin käyttöikä näyttäisi olevan vain runsaat 30 vuotta eli suunnilleen saman verran päivävaunun kanssa. Syynä tähän ovat varmaankin makuuvaunujen laadulliset vaatimukset, koska niillä tehdään keskimäärin pidempiä matkoja kuin päivävaunuilla. Vanha kalusto ei siten enää houkuttele matkustajia.




> Vaunun siivouksessa on toki enemmän työtä matkustajapaikkaa kohden kuin päivävaunussa, mutta vain myydyt paikat on siivottava toisin kuin päivävaunuissa.


Toisaalta päivävaunussa saattaa ehtiä Helsingin ja Rovaniemen välillä matkustaa neljäkin ihmistä samalla paikalla. Makuupaikka voidaan myydä vain yhdelle, vaikka hän olisi menossa vain Helsingistä Ylivieskaan. Muu osa matkasta joudutaan kuskaamaan tyhjää paikkaa.




> Makuuvaunussa on tietenkin vähemmän matkustajapaikoja kuin päivävaunussa. Ed:ssä on 113 paikkaa, Edm:n tietoja en löydä. Toisaalta juuri tästä syystä makuuvaunussa on lisämaksu.


Edm:ssä on paikkoja 38 eli vain kolmannes Ed:n lukemasta. Makuupaikan lisämaksu on myös varsin pieni. Vain muutaman euron enemmän, kuin esimerkiksi IC-junan paikkamaksu.




> Rohkenen kuitenkin epäillä makuuvaunuliikenteen täydellistä mahdottomuutta. Onko muka asiakkaalle kalliimmaksi tuleva päivävaunumatkustamien yöllä parempi tuote?


Ei kai kukaan ole väittänyt sitä mahdottomaksi? Ei edes VR, koska se on juuri investoinut uuteen vaunusarjaan. Huomattavasti vaikeampaa makuuvaunuliikenne on silti saada kannattavaksi kuin päiväjunaliikenne.




> En myöskään allekirjoita ajatusta siitä, että makuuvaunuilla olisi käyttöä vain viikonloppuisin. Viikonloppusesonki koskee kaikkea kalustoa, eikä ole erityinen makuuvaunujen ongelma. Matkalipun hinta sisältää tämän sesonkivaihtelun kattamisen joka tapauksessa.


Koskee se kaikkea kalustoa mutta makuuvaunuja erityisesti. Näkeehän tämän viikonloppuisin ja sesonkikausina ajetuista ylimääräisistä vuoroistakin. Päiväjunista sen sijaan häviävän pieni osa on vain viikonloppuisin ajettavia vuoroja. Lisäksi näissäkin voidaan jossain määrin hyödyntää paikallisliikennekalustoa, jota vastaavasti tarvitaan viikonloppuna vähemmän.




> Liikematkaajat kulkeavat etupäässä viikolla, ja juuri heille "pirteänä aamuksi palaveriin" -palvelu on parempi tuote kuin rypistää (jakku)puku, kampaus ja meikki päivävaunussa torkkuen.


Liikematkustajista arvatenkin 99 % nukkuu kotonaan ja menee aamulla lentokoneella perille.

----------


## MU

> Niinpä kalustosta suunnilleen puolet on varavaunuja, joilla ajetaan ehkä muutaman kymmenen kertaa vuodessa.


Kannattaako noita varavaunuja sitten pitää? Eikö olisi parempi ylläpitää pienempää kalustomäärää ja myydä sitten vain sesonkiaikoina kylmästi eioota. Parempi kai sekin kuin koko liikenteen alasajo tietyllä reitillä. Eioota myydään siinäkin tapauksessa. 

Toinen asia, jolla kannattavuutta olisi kai voinut yrittää parantaa on lippujen hinnan nosto. Joltain foorumilta muistelen lukeneeni, että Euroopan mittakaavassa VR:n yöjunat ovat halvimmasta päästä. Jaa, että VR:n kalusto on vanhaa? Ei kaikki Keski-Euroopankaan makuuvaunukalusto mitään upouusia hotellihuoneita vastaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kannattaako noita varavaunuja sitten pitää? Eikö olisi parempi ylläpitää pienempää kalustomäärää ja myydä sitten vain sesonkiaikoina kylmästi eioota. Parempi kai sekin kuin koko liikenteen alasajo tietyllä reitillä. Eioota myydään siinäkin tapauksessa. 
> 
> Toinen asia, jolla kannattavuutta olisi kai voinut yrittää parantaa on lippujen hinnan nosto. Joltain foorumilta muistelen lukeneeni, että Euroopan mittakaavassa VR:n yöjunat ovat halvimmasta päästä. Jaa, että VR:n kalusto on vanhaa? Ei kaikki Keski-Euroopankaan makuuvaunukalusto mitään upouusia hotellihuoneita vastaa.


Suomessa on ainakin se hyvä puoli että makuuvaunussa matkustaimnen on suht halpaa, ja kilpailukykyinen vaihtoehto lentämiselle tai bussilla tai omalla autolla ajamiselle, ja että Lappiin ylipäänsä pääsee yöjunalla kaikkina viikonpäivänä. Jos lippujen hintoja pitää nostaa, niin toivoisin että se koskisi vain uusia 2-kerrosmakuuvaunuja, ja että vanhoja vaunuja käytettäisiin viikonloppuisin täydennyksenä, ja paikat myytäisiin ikäänkuin "lepovaunupaikkoina" kuten aikanaan tehtiin puisten makuuvaunujen kohdalla. 

VR:n kannattaisi ilman muuta pitää vanhoja siniharmaita makuuvaunuja reservissä muutenkin, koska niitä saatetaan tarvita myös tilausliikenteessä jos pidetään jokin iso massatapahtuma jossain kaukaisessa maankolkassa ja ymmärtääkseni myös Puolustusvoimat vuokraa makuuvaunuja sotilasjuniin.

Yksi käyttömahdollisuus olisi myös ulkomaan tilausliikenne. VR:n kannattaisi  neuvotella tekniset tyyppihyväksynnät kuntoon siniharmaille makuuvaunuilleen myös muissa maissa, jolloin niitä voisi käyttää ainakin idän suunnan turistiliikenteessä. Venäjän ja IVY-maiden lisäksi niillähän pystyisi sellaisenaan ajaa Baltian maissa ja Puolan, Slovakian ja Unkarin leveäraideverkoilla, ja jos telit vaihdetaan, myös normaaliraideradoilla, ainakin Ruotsissa, Norjassa, ja ensisessä itä-Euroopassa ymmärtääkseni. Ainakin matkustajapotentiaalia olisi, koska esim formula1 -osakilpailuihin matkustaa tuhansia suomalaisia, niin lentokoneilla kuin busseilla, ja suomalaisittain kaikkein suosituin, Unkarin GP-osakilpailu olisi vain 2 yön junamatkan päässä Helsingistä Pietarin kautta ajettuna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> VR:n kannattaisi ilman muuta pitää vanhoja siniharmaita makuuvaunuja reservissä muutenkin, koska niitä saatetaan tarvita myös tilausliikenteessä jos pidetään jokin iso massatapahtuma jossain kaukaisessa maankolkassa ja ymmärtääkseni myös Puolustusvoimat vuokraa makuuvaunuja sotilasjuniin.


Ymmärtääkseni sinisistä makuuvaunuista on joku 70-80 kpl tarkoitus säilyttää vielä pitkälle tulevaisuuteen mm. juurikin Pohjois-Suomen matkailuliikennettä sekä tilauskäyttöä varten. Aivan heti ne eivät siis lopu.

----------


## JE

> VR:n kannattaisi ilman muuta pitää vanhoja siniharmaita makuuvaunuja reservissä muutenkin, koska niitä saatetaan tarvita myös tilausliikenteessä jos pidetään jokin iso massatapahtuma jossain kaukaisessa maankolkassa ja ymmärtääkseni myös Puolustusvoimat vuokraa makuuvaunuja sotilasjuniin.


Kaikki tuollainen "lisäkäyttö" luonnollisesti pidentää makuuvaunujen elinkaarta melkoisesti. Esimerkiksi puisia makuuvaunuja ei ole yli 20 vuoteen käytetty aikataulunmukaisesti, mutta silti niitä on yhä jäljellä lähinnä Puolustusvoimien tarpeita silmälläpitäen. Jos nyt poistuvien ensimmäisten teräsmakuuvaunujen tilausliikennekäyttöä  miettii, voisihan VR ehkä jopa hyödyntää Venäjän tilausliikennemarkkinoita. Useina vuosina RZD:n vaunuilla on ajettu tilausjunia Moskovasta moniin Suomen kaupunkeihin.

----------


## Rbnqss

http://www.karjalainen.fi/cgi-bin/vk...ry=2303236.txt

Jälleen uutisointia Yöjunan lakkauttamisesta. 

Ja perjantaina 28.10. esitellään sitten sekin pendolino.  VR rahastaa siis meitä korpisuomalaisia ihan urakalla. 

EN tiedä Kainuusta, en ole niin seurannut mutta ainakin meillä Pohjois-Karjalassa ollaan noustu barrikadeille, lienee turhaa tapella isoa pahaa sutt... siis Vr:ää vastaan.  Onneksi sentään kuitenkin löytyy kansalaisaktivismia ja saa huomata etten ole ainoana vastustamassa Joensuu - Turku yöjunan lakkauttamista. Kuitenkin nyt Oikorata tuo mukamas nopeat yhteydet meille korpisuomeen, mutta kun en siihen usko ennenkun itte koen.  Kuitenkin sitä sn140/120 baanaa on liikaa että oikoradasta olisi hyötyä.  30 minuuttia nyt ei viiden tunnin matka-ajassa juuri tunnu

----------


## Antero Alku

Pnu kirjoitti, että Edm:ssä on 38 makuupaikkaa kun sinisessä makuuvaunussa on 35. Melkoisen heikko hyötysuhde, lieneekö syynä tämä oma suihku?

Makuuvaunuliikenteen mielekkyyttä ei minusta pidä verrata niiden liikemiesten lentomatkustamiseen, jotka eivät maksa matkojaan itse. Vertailu pitää tehdä ensisijaisesti VR Oy:n omaan palveluun. Jos VR Oy ei usko matkustajatuottoon makuuvaunujunilla, miten se sitten kuvittelee huonomman ja kalliimman palvelun yöllä päivävaunujunassa Pendolinolla olevan kannattavaa - eikä siihen ole rohjettu sentään ruinata valtion rahaa. En jaksa uskoa, että liikemies lähtee mieluummin klo 4 ohi menevään Pendolinoon kuin ennen puolta yötä makuuvaunuun. Kyllä Pendolinokyyti tietää lisää lentomatkustajia.

Antero

----------


## JE

Pendolinon idea ylipäätään on sen statuksessa "lippulaivana". Toiminnallisuus on täysin toissijainen tekijä. Ja, VR on syyllistynyt pieneen ajattelemattomuuteen aiemminkin. Ikävä kyllä. Mutta kuten sanottu, yöjunien lakkautuksella ei ole lähes mitään tekemistä Pendolinon tai minkään muun päiväliikenteen kanssa. Nyt kaivataan vain tekosyitä lakkauttamisen puolesta, kun nuo Itä-Suomen yöjunat niin paljon tappiota tuottavat.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Eiköhän tämä asia olisi ratkaistavissa myös ilman miljoonatukia eli:
Matkustajaliikenne nimenomaan kotimaan yöjunaliikenteessä reiteillä Turku - Joensuu ja Helsinki - Kouvola - Kuopio - Oulu sallitaan muille liikennöitsijöille kuin VR Oy:lle heti yhteyksien lakatessa.Valtio omistajana velvoittaa VR Oy:n myymään siniset makuuvaunut uudelle liikennöitsijälle liikennekuntoisina.Vetokalustona toimii 1.1.2007 aloittavien tavaraliikennöitsijöiden veturit.Käytännössä malli toimisi parhaiten niin, että VR Oy velvoitetaan jatkamaan yöjunaliikennettä ensi vuosi ja ensi vuoden aikana toteutetaan vaunukaupat ja perustetaan uusi "Suomen yöjunat Oy". 1.1.2007 alkaen Suomessa on muutenkin jo muiden liikennöitsijöiden yöjunille sopivaa vetokalustoa.

En usko, että yöjunaliikenne on välttämättä kovinkaan huonosti kannattavaa bisnestä, kunhan sitä:
markkinoidaan ja paketoidaan kunnollahoidetaan kevyellä organisaatiolla, esim. konduktööri / vaununhoitaja hoitaa myös vaunujen siisteyttä jne, liput ja varaukset hoidetaan nettipalvelulla jne.laskennallinen palkkakulu lasketaan VR Oy:n tasosta 90 e / nettotunti muun joukkoliikenteen tasalle 30 e / nettotunti (tämä ei edellytä, että väelle maksettaisiin sen huonompaa palkkaa kuin VR Oy:llä)Luonnollisesti kannattavinta yöjunaliikenne olisi sesonkeina. Sesongin ulkopuolella voisi ajaa vaikkapa vain parinkin makuuvaunun junia, huiput lienevät ennakoitavissa.

Siniset makuuvaunut ovat aivan kelpo kalustoa vielä pitkään, kunhan niitä liikennöi jokin liiketaloudellisin perustein toimiva firma.

----------


## Rbnqss

> Mutta kuten sanottu, yöjunien lakkautuksella ei ole lähes mitään tekemistä Pendolinon tai minkään muun päiväliikenteen kanssa. Nyt kaivataan vain tekosyitä lakkauttamisen puolesta, kun nuo Itä-Suomen yöjunat niin paljon tappiota tuottavat.


Kyllä ne liittyy toisiinsa. VR vetää pois kannattamattomat yöjunat ja korvaa sen kalliilla, epämukavalla ja  epäluotettavalla kyydillåä, Pendolinolla! Tällä sitten pitäisi ehtiä vaikka minne. Saa nähdä kauanko matkusajia riittää Karjalan radan pendopariin...

http://botta.osakunta.fi/yojunakapin...bject=Vetoomus

Jos haluatte allekirjoittaa vetoomuksen yöjunien puolesta niin siinäpä oiva mahdollisuus

----------


## JE

> Kyllä ne liittyy toisiinsa. VR vetää pois kannattamattomat yöjunat ja korvaa sen kalliilla, epämukavalla ja epäluotettavalla kyydillåä, Pendolinolla! Tällä sitten pitäisi ehtiä vaikka minne. Saa nähdä kauanko matkusajia riittää Karjalan radan pendopariin...


Ilmaisin itseäni huonosti. Siis tokihan nämä asiat _virallisesti_ ja _näennäisesti_ liittyvät toisiinsa, koska VR esittelee Pendolinoa yöjunan korvaajana. Mutta siihen se yhteys päättyykin. Ensinnäkin, olen aivan varma, että VR lakkauttaisi itäisen Suomen yöjunat, vaikkei Pendolinoja koskaan olisi hankittu. Tekosyyksi tarvittaisiin ehkä pitkäkin kapulakieltä ja korulauseita täynnä oleva mietintö, mutta yhtä kaikki, yöjunat katoaisivat. Toisaalta VR varmuudella tyrkyttäisi Pendolinoja nyt Itä-Suomeen myös siinä tapauksessa, että rautateillä ei olisi yöjunaliikennettä. Ensinnäkin Pendolinot ovat hyvä tapa aikataulumuutosten yhteydessä poistaa pikajunat Etelä-Suomesta, samoin ne ovat loistava perustelu unohtaa pysähdykset monilla tähän asti paljonkin väkeä vetäneillä asemilla. Toivoa sopii, ettei VR provosoi tahallaan.

----------


## kuukanko

HS uutisoi, että Itä-Suomen yöjunien lopettamista on nyt lykätty syksyyn:
http://www.helsinginsanomat.fi/tekst.../1101981509346

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> HS uutisoi, että Itä-Suomen yöjunien lopettamista on nyt lykätty syksyyn


Tuon osasin arvata. Mutta mitä ensi syksyn jälkeen? 

Mitä jos yöjunaliikennettä ainakin Hki-Savo-Oulu ja Turku-Joensuu reiteillä jatkettaisiin pelkillä päivävaunuilla? Onko tietoa, pienenisivätkö kustannukset oleellisesti täyden palvelun makuuvaunujuniin verrattuna, jos junarunko heti seuraavana aamuna palaa IC tai päiväpikajunana takaisin? 

Vaikka yöllä matkustaminen päivävaunussa ei ole yhtä mukavaa kuin makuuvaunussa, niin on se kuitenkin mukavempaa kuin bussissa tai omalla autolla ajaen, ja juuri se kuluttajasegmentti joka on käyttänyt yöjunaa eniten, opiskelijat ja nuoret, eivät ole tainneet muutenkaan varata makuupaikkoja niin ahkerasti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## KMT

Eräällä toisella palstalla oli ehdotus korvata yöjunat käyttämällä ns.sekajunia.

Mitäs mieltä?

----------


## ultrix

Jos se on käytännössä soveltuvaa, eli jokin yön tavarajunista kulkee sopivassa aikataulussa Helsingistä Joensuuhun, kannatetaan. Kouvolassa voi toki vaihtaa vaunuja toiseen sekajunaan, jos sopivaa Hki-Joensuu-yhteyttä ei löydy.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä jos yöjunaliikennettä ainakin Hki-Savo-Oulu ja Turku-Joensuu reiteillä jatkettaisiin pelkillä päivävaunuilla? Onko tietoa, pienenisivätkö kustannukset oleellisesti täyden palvelun makuuvaunujuniin verrattuna, jos junarunko heti seuraavana aamuna palaa IC tai päiväpikajunana takaisin?


Tämän arvelen olevan VR Oy:n ajatus. Ymmärrettävästi on halvempaa operaattorille, jos se voi käyttää samoja vaunuja sekä yöllä että päivällä.

Mutta tässä logiikassa on yksi vakava virhe. Kun hieman yksinkertaistetaan, päivävaunut ovat käytössä päivisin ja seisovat öisin. Yöjunanvaunut päin vastoin. Yöjunat ovat keino hyödyntää rataverkkoa, jolla on vapaata kapasiteettia öisin, kun päiväjunat eivät ole kulussa. Nyt VR Oy.ssä ajatellaan, että yöllä matkustaville on melkein sama, tarjotaanko heille yömatkustamiseen päivä- vai yövaunuja. Ministeri Huovisen asiaan liittyvässä vastauksessa Eduskunnalle ilmenee, että VR Oy on arvioinut menettävänsä vain puolet yöjunien matkustajista, jos makuuvaunut korvataan päivävaunuilla.

Tästä arvelenkin olevan sen seurauksen, että kohta VR Oy on vaatimassa yöllä kulkeviin päivävaunujuniin valtiontukea, koska ne eivät ole VR Oy:lle kyllin kannattavia. Sillä voi hyvinkin olla, että lipputulojen menetykset ovat suuremmat kuin liikennöinnin todelliset säästöt nykyisten makuuvaunujunien ja tulevien päivävaunuyöjunien välillä.




> Vaikka yöllä matkustaminen päivävaunussa ei ole yhtä mukavaa kuin makuuvaunussa, niin on se kuitenkin mukavempaa kuin bussissa tai omalla autolla ajaen, ja juuri se kuluttajasegmentti joka on käyttänyt yöjunaa eniten, opiskelijat ja nuoret, eivät ole tainneet muutenkaan varata makuupaikkoja niin ahkerasti.


Tässä tuleekin esiin yksi tämän keskustelun hankaluus: ei ole tiedossa, kuka ja miten matkustaa. Ilman tätä tietoa on mahdoton arvioida, mikä on kannattavaa ja mikä ei.

Tässä foorumissa on todettu, että Turusta yöjunaan pyrkiviä on ohjattu Helsingistä lähteviin yöjuniin, kun Turusta lähtevät ovat olleet täynnä. Tällaisen tiedon rinnalla tuntuu omituiselta, kun toisaalla väitetään, ettei junissa ole makuuvaunumatkustajia. Mutta onko täsmällisesti ottaen VR Oy sanonut niin? Sillä on eri asia, onko junissa matkustajia ja onko liikenne VR Oy:n mielestä tarpeeksi kannattavaa.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Tässä foorumissa on todettu, että Turusta yöjunaan pyrkiviä on ohjattu Helsingistä lähteviin yöjuniin, kun Turusta lähtevät ovat olleet täynnä. Tällaisen tiedon rinnalla tuntuu omituiselta, kun toisaalla väitetään, ettei junissa ole makuuvaunumatkustajia. Mutta onko täsmällisesti ottaen VR Oy sanonut niin? Sillä on eri asia, onko junissa matkustajia ja onko liikenne VR Oy:n mielestä tarpeeksi kannattavaa.


Pahin ongelma lienee siinä, että makuujunatarjonta on muutamaa poikkeusta lukuun ottamatta sama keskellä viikkoa kuin sesonkina. Ja Turun tapauksessa asiaa selittänee se, että sieltä matkustetaan varmasti paljonkin Oulun-Rovaniemen suuntaan ja vähemmän itään, jonne liikenne on lakkaamassa. Se on tietysti totta, että VR on investoinut vain 20 uuteen makuuvaunuun, eikä ilmeisesti suunnittele uusia makuuvaunuhankintoja moniin vuosiin. Tarkoittaen, että ajan kuluessa pääradankin makuuvaunuja haluaisivat vähentää. Mutta, yöjunaliikenne tarvitsee paljon selviytyäkseen. Matkustajia on oltava todella niin paljon, että liikenne tuottaa voittoa, ja lisäksi matkustajavirtojen on sovelluttava VR:n konseptiin, asenteisiin ja ideologiaan.

VR itse puhuu mielellään synergiaeduista. Ja katsottiinpa asiaa miltä kannalta hyvänsä, juuri synergiasyistä mm. VR:n monopoli on pysynyt hengissä. Paradoksi onkin siinä, että harva Suomessa toimiva yritys ymmärtää synergiaetuja yhtä heikosti kuin VR. Esimerkiksi Turku-Joensuu -yöjunan lakatessa VR:n on tarkoitus pitää jäljellä makuuvaunujuna Turku-Tampere, josta vaunut siirretään Helsingin juniin matkatakseen pohjoiseen. Mutta onko tuo yhteysjuna kannattava enää ilman Joensuun ja Kuopion-Oulun suuntien vaunuja? Onko kaukaahaettua spekuloida ajatuksella, että joidenkin vuosien kuluessa VR puhuisi Turun makuuvaunutoiminnan liian pienistä volyymeista? Jos ketjureaktio jatkuisi kaiken Turun yöjunaliikenteen lakkaamisella, tulisi pääradan yöjunien matkustajamääriin myös vähennystä. Vielä 1990-luvulla, kun Oulun korkeudelle kulki päivittäin vähintään kolme yöjunaa, VR puhui ko. suunnan yöjunaliikenteen kannattamattomuudesta. Kannattaako kaksikaan junaa, kun Turun suunnan matkustajia on siirtynyt maantie- tai lentoliikenteen käyttäjiksi? 20 makuuvaunun sarja lienee sittenkin aivan riittävä korvaamaan nykyiset 109 vaunua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Yöjunien lakkauttamista vastustavassa nettiadressissa on nyt yli 10 000 nimeä, 7.44 maanantaiaamuna 10026.

http://botta.osakunta.fi/yojunakapin...joittaneet.jsp

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR itse puhuu mielellään synergiaeduista. Ja katsottiinpa asiaa miltä kannalta hyvänsä, juuri synergiasyistä mm. VR:n monopoli on pysynyt hengissä. Paradoksi onkin siinä, että harva Suomessa toimiva yritys ymmärtää synergiaetuja yhtä heikosti kuin VR. Esimerkiksi Turku-Joensuu -yöjunan lakatessa VR:n on tarkoitus pitää jäljellä makuuvaunujuna Turku-Tampere, josta vaunut siirretään Helsingin juniin matkatakseen pohjoiseen. Mutta onko tuo yhteysjuna kannattava enää ilman Joensuun ja Kuopion-Oulun suuntien vaunuja?


Synergiasta on nimenomaan kysymys. Tampereen ja Turun välinen yhteysjuna joka on tuo makuuvaunuja pohjoisesta ja idästä, on samalla päiväjuna Tampereelta Turun satamaan, joka syöttää matkustajia Turku-Maarianhamina-Tukholma päivälaivavuorolle.

Tämä laivaliikenteen kohtalo on nyt entistä enemmän vaakalaudalla. Ymmärtääkseni alennukset junalipuista laivamatkustajille on lopetettu jo jonkin aikaa sitten. Silja Line on myytävänä. Ja uusi omistaja tulee karsimaan kannattamattomia vuoroja, ja yksi niistä saattaa olla juuri Turku-Tukholma  päivävuoro. 

Eli VR on menettämässä yhden yhteistyökumppaneistaan joka tähän asti on turvannut edes jonkinlaisen matkustajien riittävyyden Turun suunnalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Tämä laivaliikenteen kohtalo on nyt entistä enemmän vaakalaudalla. Ymmärtääkseni alennukset junalipuista laivamatkustajille on lopetettu jo jonkin aikaa sitten. Silja Line on myytävänä. Ja uusi omistaja tulee karsimaan kannattamattomia vuoroja, ja yksi niistä saattaa olla juuri Turku-Tukholma päivävuoro. 
> 
> Eli VR on menettämässä yhden yhteistyökumppaneistaan joka tähän asti on turvannut edes jonkinlaisen matkustajien riittävyyden Turun suunnalla.


Niin. Silja myydään. Mutta en millään malttaisi pitää Seacontainersia uskottavampana omistajana kuin mahdollista seuraajaa, esim. Tallinkia. Turun linja kuuluu joka tapauksessa Siljan kannattavimpiin, enkä malta uskoa päivävuorojen katoamiseen. Sen sijaan uusi, enemmän rahtiin painottuva tonnisto lienee jossain vaiheessa tulossa nykyisten "uivien viinahissien" tilalle. Eli en usko laivaliikenteen vähentyvän kovinkaan paljoa. Vaikka totta toki on, että VR:n tapauksessa pienikin vähennys voi aina olla kohtalokas.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sen sijaan uusi, enemmän rahtiin painottuva tonnisto lienee jossain vaiheessa tulossa nykyisten "uivien viinahissien" tilalle. Eli en usko laivaliikenteen vähentyvän kovinkaan paljoa. Vaikka totta toki on, että VR:n tapauksessa pienikin vähennys voi aina olla kohtalokas.


Viihdepainoitteisen laivaliikenteen väheneminen tai vaihtuminen hyötypainoitteeseen vähentää myös julkisen liityntäliikenteen tarvetta satamiin. Ne jotka ovat viettäneet vuorokauden, pari laivalla "viihtymässä" ovat harvemmin sellaisessa kunnossa että rohkenisivat ajaa itse omalla autollaan satamasta kotipaikkakunnalleen. Tämän matkailijajoukon kuljettamisessa Turun satamasta sisämaahan on VR:llä ollut tähän asti merkittävä rooli. Jos laivat muuttuvat yökerholaivoista rahti-rollareiksi, niin se myös näkyy junamatkustajien määrässä. Jo nyt tiedetään että Pohjois-Itämeren meriliikenteessä on ylikapasiteettiä. Jos Silja ulosliputetaan, tai muuttaa toimintakonseptiaan,  niin kilpailija ei voi olla reagoimatta vastaavin toimenpitein, ellei halua jättää konkurssihakemusta sisään parin vuoden  sisällä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

> Jos laivat muuttuvat yökerholaivoista rahti-rollareiksi, niin se myös näkyy junamatkustajien määrässä. Jo nyt tiedetään että Pohjois-Itämeren meriliikenteessä on ylikapasiteettiä. Jos Silja ulosliputetaan, tai muuttaa toimintakonseptiaan, niin kilpailija ei voi olla reagoimatta vastaavin toimenpitein, ellei halua jättää konkurssihakemusta sisään parin vuoden sisällä.


Ylikapasiteetti ilmenee tosin laivojen, ei matkustajien määrissä. Osalla matkustajista henkinen vireystaso on paluumatkalla kymmenenkin vuoden päästä yhtä mielenkiintoinen kuin nyt - esimerkiksi Siljan äskettäin kaavailemaan alushankintaan olisi kumpaankin alukseen mahtunut todennäköisesti sellaiset 1500-2000 matkustajaa. Kapasiteetin vähentyminen ei siten missään tapauksessa näy suorassa suhteessa matkustajamäärän vähenemiseen. Silja... on jo nyt ulkomainen, Bermudasaarilta käsin toimivalla firmalla on kotimaisuuden kanssa vain vähän tekemistä. Turku-Tukholma -linjalla taas ollaan joka tapauksissa sidoksissa Suomen tai Ruotsin palkkatasoon, lipusta riippumatta. Juna-laivakombinaation tulevaisuus on toki silti epäselvä, sitä en kiistä lainkaan.

----------


## Rbnqss

Minä kyllä ihmettelen Miksi VR on niin helkkarin jäykkä, ettei osaa ajaa pelkästään viikonloppuina noita junia jos ne kerta arkena on kannattamattomia, Viikonloppuina niissä on kyllä niin paljon kansaa ettei makuupaikat aina edes riitä. Mutta kun ei, pitää lakkauttaa sitten kerrallla.

----------


## JE

> Minä kyllä ihmettelen Miksi VR on niin helkkarin jäykkä, ettei osaa ajaa pelkästään viikonloppuina noita junia jos ne kerta arkena on kannattamattomia, Viikonloppuina niissä on kyllä niin paljon kansaa ettei makuupaikat aina edes riitä. Mutta kun ei, pitää lakkauttaa sitten kerrallla.


Nythän kyse on ainakin osaksi tekosyiden etsimisestä. Todella kannattavaa liikennettä VR osaa painottaa sesonkeihin, kuten eräistä Rovaniemen ja varsinkin Kolarin yöjunista voi päätellä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ohessa "Raideryhmän" kannanotto yöjuna-asiaan. Lähde / linkki: www.raideryhma.fi




> TIEDOTE						
> 
> Vapaa julkaistavaksi 9.11.2005 klo 9.00
> 
> KANNANOTTO: 
> 
> Raideryhmä tukee Yöjunakapinaa  
> 
> On kulunut vain muutamia päiviä siitä, kun opiskelijat avasivat internetiin yöjunayhteyksien Helsinki  Kouvola  Kontiomäki  Oulu ja Turku  Tampere  Pieksämäki  Joensuu säilyttämistä vaativan listan. Tällä hetkellä listalla on jo lähes 11.000 nimeä. Tuemme opiskelijoiden esimerkillistä kansalaisaktiivisuutta taistelussa Itä-Suomen kuntien, asukkaiden ja yritysten toimivien yöjunayhteyksien puolesta. Lakkauttamishankkeissa on sivuutettu kansalaisten halu kulkea kätevästi nukkumalla pitkiä matkoja määränpäähän. Yhdymme myös näkemykseen siitä, että yöjunien kulun lopettaminen on hallitusohjelman vastaista eikä edistä mitenkään tasa-arvoista aluekehitystä.  
> ...

----------


## moxu

Laivaliikenteestä, mm.Siljan kohtaloista, käydään varsin kattavaa keskustelua osoitteessa http://www.fcbsweb.com/forum. Siellä tosin on spekulaattoreilla vaara joutua törmäyskurssille asiasta oikeasti jotain tietävien skönärien kanssa...

Mitä tulee tämän keskustelun varsinaiseen teemaan eli yöjunaliikenteeseen, saattaa sen ongelmaksi nousta yhdistelmä liian kovat lippujen hinnat ja liian kehno ratojen kunto. Yöjunien korvaaminen parhaaseen mahdolliseen nopeuteensa kykenemättömillä Pendolinoilla tai IC:illä ei todellakaan ole ratkaisu mihinkään.

Jos ajatellaan, että Helsingistä pääsisi idän suunnan kaupunkeihin IC:illä vielä suhteellisen myöhään illallakin, olisi Joensuuhun ja Kuopioon perusteltua ajaa pelkällä päiväkalustolla, jolloin saapuminen olisi aikahaarukassa 23.30-01.00. Vastaavasti ensimmäinen aamulähtö näiltä paikkakunnilta olisi aikahaarukassa 04.30-05.30. Periaatteessa yhden makuuvaunun ajaminen tällaisilla vuoroilla voisi olla ihan perusteltua. 
Aamulla voisivat sitten niin iisalmelaiset kuin nurmeslaisetkin jatkaa matkaansa levänneinä bussilla tai paikallisjunalla. Vastaavanlainen liittymä olisi mahdollista rakentaa myös illalla toiseen suuntaan; näin myös reittiosuudelle Kajaani-Oulu suhteessa Pohjanmaan kautta kulkevaan yöjunaan.

Jos yöjuniin halutaan matkustajia, on niiden oltava matkustajille edullisia. Siis myös päivävaunussa merkitsemättömällä paikalla matkustamisen olisi oltava tuntuvasti halvempi, kuin saman reittiosuuden IC-lippu päiväsaikaan.

Mutta pahoin pelkään, että näin ei käy. VR nostaa lippujen hintoja entisestään, menettää loputkin yöjuna-asiakkaansa ja vakuuttaa sitten, ettei palvelulle ollut käyttäjiä...

----------


## PNu

> Mitä tulee tämän keskustelun varsinaiseen teemaan eli yöjunaliikenteeseen, saattaa sen ongelmaksi nousta yhdistelmä liian kovat lippujen hinnat ja liian kehno ratojen kunto.


Miten ihmeessä? Makuupaikan perushinta on 11 euroa eli vain muutaman euron enemmän, kuin esimerkiksi IC-junan paikkamaksu. Ei tuo ole minusta paha hinta ollenkaan. Ratojen kunnolla ei ole yöjunien kannalta suurta merkitystä, kun niiden aikatauluja on muutenkin hidastettava, etteivät ne saapuisi perille liian aikaisin aamulla.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Vaikka junalippujen yleinen hintataso on noussut, ovat makuupaikkojen reaalihinnat viimeisen parinkymmenen vuoden aikana laskeneet reippaastikin. Muistan maksaneeni tavallisesta kolmisänkyisen kupeen petipaikasta joskus ihan 1990-luvun alussa 60 mummon markkaa eli karvan verran päälle 10 euroa: nykyinen alkaen-hinta on tosiaan 11 e.

Käsittääkseni hinnat ovat länsieurooppalaisittain vertailtuna suorastaan halpoja: tätä asiantilaa soisin VR:n rummuttavan ahkeramminkin sekä koti- että ulkomaisille matkaajille.

Joitakin vuosia sitten oli Thomas Cook European Timetable-aikataulukirjan kannessa mainos, jota katsellessa ei oikein tiennyt, pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa. Siinä Deutsche Bahn mainosti kansainväliselle reilaavalle yleisölle InterCity- (vai mikä CityNightLine se nyt oli) makuuvaunujaan tyyliin "kun teillä on voimassaoleva InterRail/Eurail-kortti, saatte tämän kahden hengen makuuhytin ALLE 135 DOLLARILLA, aamiainen sisältyy hintaan".
Samaan aikaan VR:ltä kaksi reilaajaa olisi saanut oman makuuhytin (siis sen kalliimman kaksipetisen) alle 35 amerikanrahalla. Se hinta ei kylläkään sisältänyt aamupalaa... :-)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vaikka junalippujen yleinen hintataso on noussut, ovat makuupaikkojen reaalihinnat viimeisen parinkymmenen vuoden aikana laskeneet reippaastikin. Muistan maksaneeni tavallisesta kolmisänkyisen kupeen petipaikasta joskus ihan 1990-luvun alussa 60 mummon markkaa eli karvan verran päälle 10 euroa: nykyinen alkaen-hinta on tosiaan 11 e.





> Samaan aikaan VR:ltä kaksi reilaajaa olisi saanut oman makuuhytin (siis sen kalliimman kaksipetisen) alle 35 amerikanrahalla. Se hinta ei kylläkään sisältänyt aamupalaa... :-)


Epäilen, että VR on alihinnoitellut makuupaikkansa, niin että makuupaikkamaksujen tuotot eivät aina kata kaikkia siivous-, petaus- lämmitys-. ja vaihtotyökustannuksia, ja jotta uudet, kalliit 2-kerrosmakuuvaunut eivät tuottaisi heti alusta tappiota, joudutaan varmaan hintoja nostamaan ensi keväästä lähtien. Jos taas uusien ja vanhojen vaunujen välillä matkustamisessa olisi tuntuva ero hinnoissa, niin uudet vaunut kulkisivat pahimmassa tapauksessa vajaatäyttöisiä, koska vanhoissa siniharmaissa  makuuvaunuissa  säännöllisesti matkustaneet tuskin vapaaehtoisesti suostuisivat  maksamaan kovaa lisähintaa pelkästään siitä että hytissä on suihku jota ei muutenkaan käyttäisi, kun vanhakin vaunu on heidän mielestään täysin toimiva. Lisäksi halpalentoyhtiöiden agressiivinen hinnoittelu vaikuttaa myös aika paljon siihen pystyykö VR vai ei, kalastamaan uusia matkustajia yöjuniinsa, ainakaan matkailusesonkien ulkopuolella. 

Tietysti on sekin mahdollisuus että siniharmaista vaunuista  tehdään "rupusakkituote" vähän tyyliin Tallinnan-reitillä toimivien varustamoiden vanhimmat laivat, jossa siisteys, viihtyisyys ja nukkumisrauha eivät ole parhaimmasta päästä joskaan hinnat eivät myöskään hirvitä.  Tietoinen tason alentaminen kyllä valitettavasti huomataan ja alentaisi koko VR:n arvostusta etenkin lentoyhtiöihin nähden.

Eli ainoa mahdollisuus vaikuttaisi olevan hintojenkorotus, mutta jotta  asiakkaat kokevat hinnoittelun mielekkääksi ja  oikeudenmukaiseksi, olisi syytä hinnoitella myös makuupaikat matkan pituuden mukaan, tähän astihan makuuupaikan hinta on ollut sama meni sitten Tampereelta Ouluun tai Helsingistä Kolariin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Eli ainoa mahdollisuus vaikuttaisi olevan hintojenkorotus, mutta jotta  asiakkaat kokevat hinnoittelun mielekkääksi ja  oikeudenmukaiseksi, olisi syytä hinnoitella myös makuupaikat matkan pituuden mukaan, tähän astihan makuuupaikan hinta on ollut sama meni sitten Tampereelta Ouluun tai Helsingistä Kolariin.


Minusta nykyinen hinnoittelukäytöntö on varsin perusteltu, koska makuupaikasta aiheutuvat siivous yms. kustannukset lienevät melko lailla matkan pituudesta riippumattomia. Makuuvaunuliikenne on sikäli ongelmallista, ettei samaa paikkaa voida myydä esim. Helsingistä Ylivieskaan yhdelle matkustajalle ja Ylivieskasta Rovaniemelle toiselle vaan molemmille on varattava oma paikka toisin kuin päiväjunissa. Ei ole mielekästä houkutella kovin lyhytmatkaisia matkustajia makuuvaunuun hintoja porrastamalla, koska suurella osalla matkasta jouduttaisiin silloin kuskaamaan tyhjiä paikkoja. Toisaalta makuupaikan rinnalla ostettavan junalipun hinta määräytyy kuitenkin matkan pituuden mukaan, joten tietty porrastus on olemassa nykyäänkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta nykyinen hinnoittelukäytöntö on varsin perusteltu, koska makuupaikasta aiheutuvat siivous yms. kustannukset lienevät melko lailla matkan pituudesta riippumattomia. Makuuvaunuliikenne on sikäli ongelmallista, ettei samaa paikkaa voida myydä esim. Helsingistä Ylivieskaan yhdelle matkustajalle ja Ylivieskasta Rovaniemelle toiselle vaan molemmille on varattava oma paikka toisin kuin päiväjunissa. Ei ole mielekästä houkutella kovin lyhytmatkaisia matkustajia makuuvaunuun hintoja porrastamalla, koska suurella osalla matkasta jouduttaisiin silloin kuskaamaan tyhjiä paikkoja. Toisaalta makuupaikan rinnalla ostettavan junalipun hinta määräytyy kuitenkin matkan pituuden mukaan, joten tietty porrastus on olemassa nykyäänkin.


En ollut ajatellut niin pitkälle, mutta jos hinnankorotuksiin kuitenkin mennään, niin lyhytmatkalaisille pitäisi antaa jotain alennusta, etteivät he koe hintoja kohtuuttomina, ja ala kulkea omalla autolla. Ymmärtääkseni monessa muussa maassa makuupaikkojen hinnat määräytyvät jollain tavalla matkan pituuden mukaan. Suomessa voisi olla 2 hintaporrasta: Alle 800 km / 10 tuntia ja yli 800 km / 10 tuntia. 

VR:llä voisi olla yli 10  tuntia kestävillä yöjunamatkoilla sellainen palvelu että vaunupalvelija kävisi petaamassa sängyt iltayhdeksältä jos matka on alkanut ennen klo 2000, ja kääntää vuoteen taas päiväasentoon eli sohvaksi aamuyhdeksältä, jos määränpääh'n saavutaan vasta klo 1000 jälkeen.  Jos tällaista palvelua olisi, niin siitä voisi maksaa jo jotain. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Yöjunaliikenne Helsingistä ja Turusta Pieksämäen kautta Ouluun ja Joensuuhun lakkautetaan 1.9.2006.

Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön tiedote aiheesta

----------


## Ollyboy

> Yöjunaliikenne Helsingistä ja Turusta Pieksämäen kautta Ouluun ja Joensuuhun lakkautetaan 1.9.2006.
> 
> Liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön tiedote aiheesta


LVM perustelee lakkauttamista seuraavasti: "Yöjunia korvaa muun muassa päiväjunayhteyksien nopeutuminen". Suorastaan nerokas oivallus: ongelma poistuu kivutta, kun muutetaan ihmisten öinen matkustustarve päiväsaikaan tapahtuvaksi!

----------


## JE

Ainoa ihmeellinen asia on, että ministeriön on täytynyt odottaa näin pitkään sopivan tekosyyn löytymistä.

----------


## Kani

> LVM perustelee lakkauttamista seuraavasti: "Yöjunia korvaa muun muassa päiväjunayhteyksien nopeutuminen".


Lisäksi palvelukin paranee: sen sijaan, että esim. Kajaanista Helsinkiin matkustava aloittaisi matkansa normaaliin nukkumaanmenoaikaan yöjunassa ja olisi perillä Helsingissä kahdeksalta, tämä voi tulevaisuudessa matkustaa heräten mukavasti kolmelta yöllä noustakseen neljältä lähtevään Pendolinoon, joka ei kuitenkaan ehdi Helsinkiin ennen puoli kymmentä aamulla. On se hyvä kun joukkoliikennettä kehitetään!

----------


## TEP70

Ilman vuosien jahkailua kilpailun avaamisen kanssa nuo nyt lopetettavaksi aiotut junayhteydet olisi voitu kilpailuttaa, kuten Ruotsissa on tehty. Nyt ne varmastikin loppuvat sitten ikuisiksi ajoiksi.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Kun ei VR halua niitä ajaa, niin lopetetaan kokonaan. Täysin poissuljettu ajatus, että joku ohuemmalla organisaatiolla toimiva yksityinen yrityskään niitä kykenisi hoitamaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilman vuosien jahkailua kilpailun avaamisen kanssa nuo nyt lopetettavaksi aiotut junayhteydet olisi voitu kilpailuttaa, kuten Ruotsissa on tehty. Nyt ne varmastikin loppuvat sitten ikuisiksi ajoiksi.  Kun ei VR halua niitä ajaa, niin lopetetaan kokonaan. Täysin poissuljettu ajatus, että joku ohuemmalla organisaatiolla toimiva yksityinen yrityskään niitä kykenisi hoitamaan.


Juuri tämähän on touhun tarkoitus. Pari vuotta pois ajosta, niin junavuoron uudelleen aloittaminen on käytännössä mahdotonta. Tällä tavalla monopoliyhtiö varmistelee asemiaan siitä riippumatta, miten älyttömästi se itse toimii.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Juuri tämähän on touhun tarkoitus. Pari vuotta pois ajosta, niin junavuoron uudelleen aloittaminen on käytännössä mahdotonta. Tällä tavalla monopoliyhtiö varmistelee asemiaan siitä riippumatta, miten älyttömästi se itse toimii.


Minkä takia pari vuotta poissa olleen vuoron uudelleen aloittaminen olisi mahdotonta? Huonosti on tilanne, jos matkustajavirta käy vain koko ajan pois junista, eikä uusia matkustajia saada, vain vanhoja saadaan pidettyä miten kuten. Eiköhän junilla ole vielä hyvät saumat, kun nopeuksia pistetään uuteen uskoon ja autoilu kallistuu päivä päivältä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minkä takia pari vuotta poissa olleen vuoron uudelleen aloittaminen olisi mahdotonta?


Junien käyttäjän on keksittävä itselleen toinen matkustusmuoto, jos junaliikenne loppuu. Pari vuotta on sellainen aika, että siinä ehtii tottua bussiin tai hankkii oman auton. Kun aika kuluu edelleen, maankäyttö alkaa siirtyä maantien varteen radan varresta. Tällainen kehitys alkaa näkyä noin 5 vuoden kuluessa ja 10 vuoden päästä ratavarret alkavat olla kuolleita.

Tavallisella kaupankäynnin kielellä asiakas on menetetty. Ja sen saaminen takaisin on vaikeampaa kuin silloin, kun tullaan markkinoille uutena. Uudella tuotteella ei ole valmiiksi huonoa ja epäluotettavaa mainetta kuten lopetetulla junaliikenteellä.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Junien käyttäjän on keksittävä itselleen toinen matkustusmuoto, jos junaliikenne loppuu. Pari vuotta on sellainen aika, että siinä ehtii tottua bussiin tai hankkii oman auton. Kun aika kuluu edelleen, maankäyttö alkaa siirtyä maantien varteen radan varresta. Tällainen kehitys alkaa näkyä noin 5 vuoden kuluessa ja 10 vuoden päästä ratavarret alkavat olla kuolleita.
> 
> Tavallisella kaupankäynnin kielellä asiakas on menetetty. Ja sen saaminen takaisin on vaikeampaa kuin silloin, kun tullaan markkinoille uutena. Uudella tuotteella ei ole valmiiksi huonoa ja epäluotettavaa mainetta kuten lopetetulla junaliikenteellä.


Savon radan tapauksessa olettaisin, että matkustajista suurin osa tulee kyytiin suuremmista kaupungeista (Kajaani, Iisalmi, Kuopio). Näiden keskustat tiettävästi ovat jatkossakin pysymässä nykyisellä paikallaan. Pienemmissä kunnissa taas liityntään joutuu nykyisinkin käyttämään autoa. Uskoisin edelleen, että jos kaavoittajat näkevät tulevaisuuteen, niin tajuavat että tieliikenteellä ei ole kovin ruusuista tulevaisuutta ja kaavoittavat vaikka varmuuden vuoksikin ratojen varteen. Seisakkeita on helppo pystyttää.

Asiaan vaikuttaa myöskin jatkuva muuttoliike pääkaupunkiseudulle varsinkin Savosta, jos pk-seudulla kaavoitus hoidetaan hyvin ratojen varteen, ei ole ongelmaa. Tietenkin tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että nämä muuttajat eivät enää niitä Savon junia käytä, ainakaan yhtä usein, mutta nämä muuttajat on helppo muuton yhteydessä totuttaa käyttämään pääkaupunkiseudun hyvätasoista joukkoliikennettä. Tähän informointiin tulisi mielestäni panostaa nykyistä enemmän ja tarjota vaikka tervetuliaislahjaksi pari päivää ilmaista joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Uskoisin edelleen, että jos kaavoittajat näkevät tulevaisuuteen, niin tajuavat että tieliikenteellä ei ole kovin ruusuista tulevaisuutta ja kaavoittavat vaikka varmuuden vuoksikin ratojen varteen. Seisakkeita on helppo pystyttää.


Valitettavasti näin ei ole. Kaavoittajilla ja kunnallispoliitikoilla olisi kyllä halua suosia ratoja, mutta se on mahdotonta. Ihmiset haluavat asumaan sinne, missä hyvät liikenneyhteydet ovat käytettävissä heti. On turha kaavoittaa tontteja radan varteen. Kukaan ei osta ja rakenna niitä odottamaan sitä, että viereen ilmestyisi seisake joskus, ja että siihen vielä saataisiin pysähtymään juna. Töihin ja kouluun on päästävä muuttoa seuraavana päivänä.

Ihmiset eivät myöskään usko autoilun tulevaisuuden synkkiä ennusteita. Mikään ei käytännössä todista, että autoilu kävisi kohta mahdottomaksi. Juuri tällä hetkellä esimerkiksi muokataan vahvasti mielikuvaa biopolttoaineista, jotka ratkaisevat öljyntuotannon ongelmat ja pelastavat autoilun. En ole nähnyt yhtäkään laskelmaa siitä, miten tämä on mahdollista, jos dieselöljyn seassa voi olla 15 % kasviöljyä. Tyhjästäkö tulee 85 % maaöljyä, ja muuttuvatko bensiinikäyttöiset autot dieseleiksi Eduskunnan päätöksellä?




> ...nämä muuttajat on helppo muuton yhteydessä totuttaa käyttämään pääkaupunkiseudun hyvätasoista joukkoliikennettä. Tähän informointiin tulisi mielestäni panostaa nykyistä enemmän ja tarjota vaikka tervetuliaislahjaksi pari päivää ilmaista joukkoliikennettä.


Tuo olisi mainio idea, eikä se edes todellisuudessa maksa mitään. Samat bussit kulkisivat joka tapauksessa. Mutta onko muuttajalle tarjolla hyvää joukkoliikennettä? Muuttajalla ei ole varaa ostaa asuntoa hyvän joukkoliikenteen alueelta, koska siellä asunnot ovat kaikkein kalleimmat. Kehyskunnissa jäädään YTV-alueen ulkopuolelle, jossa palvelu voi olla 2 bussivuoroa päivässä. Kotipitäjässä on jo totuttu auton käyttöön, joten niitä voi olla taloudessa jo valmiiksi ostettuna vähintään kaksi kappaletta. Ole siinä sitten joukkoliikennemyönteinen.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Ihmiset haluavat asumaan sinne, missä hyvät liikenneyhteydet ovat käytettävissä heti.


Voitaisiinhan näille radan varsille kaavoittaa tarpeeksi asutusta ja laittaa busseja kulkemaan, jotta liikenneyhteydet pelaavat. Kaavoitettaisiin valmiisiin radan varren taajamien lähelle, joissa on hyvät valtatieyhteydetkin, junat olisi sitten helppo tarvittaessa ottaa käyttöön. 

Ja jos eivät ihmiset muuten usko, että tulevaisuus on rautateiden, sen kuin tuhlaavat rahansa Nurmijärven korpiasuntoihin, ainakin valistuneet kansalaiset tajuavat ostaa asuntonsa ratojen varsilta ja kaupunkien keskustojen tietämistä palvelujen läheltä. Vuokra-asujien tilanne on kurjempi, sillä kun oikeasti autoilu alkaa olla loppusuoralla, niin hyvien yhteyksien päässä olevien asuntojen vuokrat hyppäävät pilviin, kun nurmijärveläiset muuttavat niihin paniikissa.




> Muuttajalla ei ole varaa ostaa asuntoa hyvän joukkoliikenteen alueelta, koska siellä asunnot ovat kaikkein kalleimmat. Kehyskunnissa jäädään YTV-alueen ulkopuolelle, jossa palvelu voi olla 2 bussivuoroa päivässä. Kotipitäjässä on jo totuttu auton käyttöön, joten niitä voi olla taloudessa jo valmiiksi ostettuna vähintään kaksi kappaletta. Ole siinä sitten joukkoliikennemyönteinen.


Muuttajan pitää osata laskea myös ne autoilun kustannukset ja punnita mielessään onko halvempaa ostaa kallis asunto ja käyttää halpaa joukkoliikennettä, vai ostaa halpa asunto ja maksaa koko ajan kalliita matkakuluja. 

Pääkaupunkiseudun kasvusta suurin osa ohjautuu Espooseen ja Vantaalle, jossa joukkoliikenne on käsittääkseni vielä kelvollista. Ja tuleehan se auton vaihtokin eteen näillä muuttajilla jossain vaiheessa, silloin on hyvä hetki punnita auton omistamisen mielekkyyttä, kun on tarpeeksi tuskastunut kehäteiden ruuhkissa.

Tärkeän asian otit kuitenkin esille, kehyskunnissa joukkoliikennetarjonta on maaseudun tasolla ja poikittaisyhteydet olemattomia, on hullua että Järvenpäästä Nurmijärvelle pitää kiertää Helsingin keskustan kautta! Toivottavasti tämä YTV-laajentumisen aalto jatkuisi Keravan ja Kirkkonummen jälkeen. Eiväthän sen joukkoliikenteen kustannukset ole kuin marginaalista verrattuna moniin muihin yhteiskunnan menoihin, tahdosta on lähinnä kyse.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuttajan pitää osata laskea myös ne autoilun kustannukset ja punnita mielessään onko halvempaa ostaa kallis asunto ja käyttää halpaa joukkoliikennettä, vai ostaa halpa asunto ja maksaa koko ajan kalliita matkakuluja.


Tätä minäkin toivoisin, mutta vaikeaa se taitaa olla. Ja sitten on se ikävä tosiasia, että auton ostamisen perusteet eivät useinkaan ole taloudelliset, vaan psykologiset. Eihän ole mitään järkeä ostaa kahden tonnin painoista maastoautoa, kun asuu kaupungissa. Mutta kauppa käy...

Luulen, että lähitulevaisuudessa autoilun ja pelloille muuttamisen merkittävin hillitsijä on Helsingin tukkeutuminen. Kun kehätietkään eivät enää vedä, ei ongelma ole siinä, onko varaa rakentaa autotalli kolmelle autolle. Ongelma on, ettei autolla pääse työpaikalle, vain kehä 3:lle. Minulla on syyni uskoa, että tämä asia on ymmärretty edes jollain tasolla myös kehyskunnissa. Eli hyvää asuinpaikkaa tarjoaa se, jolla on tarjota raideliikenneyhteys Helsinkiin. Siihenhän Mäntsäläkin on panostanut, ja tonttikauppa on ollut vilkasta.

Kun tämä vielä ymmärrettäisiin Eduskunnassa, joka voi lopetta haluttoman VR Oy:n monopolin!

Antero

----------


## Kani

Keskustan nuorisojärjestö otti viikonlopun valtuuskunnassaan kannan, joka kesällä keskustan puoluekokouksen päätökseksi mahdollisesti jalostuessaan voi vaikuttaa jopa tulevaan hallitusohjelmaan. 




> Rautateiden henkilöliikenne avattava kilpailulle
> 
> Yöjunaliikenne on loppumassa eri puolilla Suomea, koska VR on haluton kehittämään muita kuin pääreittejä. Tilanteen ratkaisemiseen esitetyt keinot ovat kuitenkin olleet varsin yksipuolisia. Ainoana vaihtoehtona on esitetty VR:n tuen kasvattamista. Nykyinen hallitusohjelma pönkittää tällaisen tilanteen jatkumista turvaamalla VR:lle yksinoikeuden sanella, missä Suomessa junilla liikennöidään. Hallitusohjelmasta löytyy kirjaus, jonka mukaan henkilöliikenteen markkinoita ei vapauteta ilman EU:n pakotetta. Keskustanuoret esittävät aloitteena, että tuleva hallitusohjelma mahdollistaa henkilöliikenteen avaamisen kilpailulle. Keskustanuoret esittävät tätä myös puolueen kannaksi.


Koko kannanotto osoitteessa http://www.keskustanuoret.fi/kannanotot.htm

----------


## JE

En menisi lyömään vetoa sen puolesta, että keskusta ylipäätään on hallituksessa vielä seuraavalla vaalikaudella. Tämän tyypin asioissa tarvitaan monenkeskisyyttä ja laajempaa yhteisymmärrystä, jotta uudistukset toteutuvat tasapainoisella ja harkitulla tavalla.

----------


## Kani

Sitä vartenhan puolueet tekevät kantojaan, että niiden pohjalta hiotaan aikanaan hallitusohjelma. Tähän asti tässä asiassa ei ole ollut monenkeskisyyttä, vaan on menty yksipuolisesti Sdp:n kannan mukaan. On vain hyvä, että puolueet kertovat kantansa ääneen, se ei ole mitään tasapainon uhkaamista.

----------


## Hartsa

> Tässä on paljon totta. Ihmettelen vain sitä, miksi Suomessa VR:n asema on aina vain niin pyhä, että mitään VR Oy:n toimia ei ole lupa asettaa kyseenalaiseksi.
> 
> Jos ja kun valtiolla ei ole rahaa tukea VR:n toimintaa, johon jatkuvasti pitäisi olla vain enemmän rahaa, pitäisi tietenkin kysyä, miksi aina pitää maksaa enemmän ja voisiko touhua hoitaa vähemmällä rahalla.
> 
> Keinotkin ovat tiedossa. EU:n avoin rautatiepolitiikka on osoittautunut oikeaksi siellä, missä sitä on toteutettu. Mutta meillä vain todetaan, että ei tänne ennen kuin EU pakottaa.


Ilmeisesti suurin osa kansanedustajista ajattelee että jos jokin liikenne olisi kannattavaa niin VR ajaisi sitä jo. Jos esimerkiksi VR:n yöjuna on kannattamaton niin se olisi kannattamaton minkä tahanhansa liikennöitsijän ajamana. Monet eivät varmaankaan usko että uusia liikennöisijöitä tulisi liikennöimään yöjunia vaan uudet liikennöitsijät keskittyisivät vain kerman kuorintaan. Varmaankin luottamus valtion rautatieyhtiötä kohtaan on suuri. Jos VR Oy:n asiantuntija sanoo että Kemijärven junasta tulee aggregaattivaunun kanssa liian pitkä ja Dr16 veturit ovat epäluotettavia niin tuskin moni epäilee VR:n asiantuntijan lausuntoa.

----------


## Hartsa

> Kaavoittajilla ja kunnallispoliitikoilla olisi kyllä halua suosia ratoja, mutta se on mahdotonta.


Onko näin? Minusta tuntuu että pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella kaavoitetaan vain ja ainoastaan henkilöautojen ehdoilla. Vaikka paikallisjunia tai pikaraitioteitä ei ole niin bussiliikennettä on kaikissa kaupungeissa. Bussiliikennettä ei oteta mitenkään huomioon vaan automarketteja rakennetaan ja keskustakin rakennetaan autojen ehdoilla. Lappeenrannassa Valtakatu oli ehdottomasti paras paikka pysäkki busseille mutta bussit haluttiin hävittää jonnekin missä ne eivät haittaa. Nyt ne on siirretty kadulle jossa on kapeat jalkakäytävät joissa voi odottaa bussia. Entinen keskuspysäkki Valtakatu on muutettu osittain parkkipaikoiksi.

----------


## Wänskä

> Onko näin? Minusta tuntuu että pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella kaavoitetaan vain ja ainoastaan henkilöautojen ehdoilla. Vaikka paikallisjunia tai pikaraitioteitä ei ole niin bussiliikennettä on kaikissa kaupungeissa. Bussiliikennettä ei oteta mitenkään huomioon vaan automarketteja rakennetaan ja keskustakin rakennetaan autojen ehdoilla. Lappeenrannassa Valtakatu oli ehdottomasti paras paikka pysäkki busseille mutta bussit haluttiin hävittää jonnekin missä ne eivät haittaa. Nyt ne on siirretty kadulle jossa on kapeat jalkakäytävät joissa voi odottaa bussia. Entinen keskuspysäkki Valtakatu on muutettu osittain parkkipaikoiksi.


Eikös mm. Äänekoski kaavaile matkakeskustaan radan varteen? Junat vain puuttuvat. Luulisin että monilla paikkakunnilla oltaisiin kiinnostuneita rautatien tarjoamista mahdollisuuksista, jos niistä oltaisiin tietoisia. Tällä hetkellä tilanne on semmoinen, että jos joku Iisalmen tai Mikkelin kaltaisella paikkakunnalla ehdottaa uusien asuinalueiden kaavoittamista radan varteen, se tyrmätään, koska "eihän VR aio siinä pysähtyä". Rautatieliikenne on asia, johon ei ole omaa päätösvaltaa vaan siitä puhutaan jossain määrin samoin kuin sääoloista. Ei Iisalmen kaupunginvaltuusto voi päättää, paljonko Iisalmessa sataa seuraavana vuonna.

----------


## Move on

> Ilmeisesti suurin osa kansanedustajista ajattelee että jos jokin liikenne olisi kannattavaa niin VR ajaisi sitä jo. Jos esimerkiksi VR:n yöjuna on kannattamaton niin se olisi kannattamaton minkä tahanhansa liikennöitsijän ajamana. Monet eivät varmaankaan usko että uusia liikennöisijöitä tulisi liikennöimään yöjunia vaan uudet liikennöitsijät keskittyisivät vain kerman kuorintaan.


Ongelmana taitaa olla se, että VR-Yhtymä tuottaa vuosittain miljoonia euroja voittoa valtiolle. Jos yhtiö olisi tappiollinen, olisi poliitikkojen helpompi vaatia kilpailua toimintaa tehostamaan.

Toisaalta, jos arvoisat kansanedustajamme vähänkin paneutuisivat syvällisemmin rautatieliikenteeseen, he saattaisivat ymmärtää, ettei se ole sen erikoisempi kuljetusmuoto, kuin muutkaan, joissa vallitsee normaalit markkinatalouden lait. Samalla olisi syytä myös perusteellisesti miettiä, miksi valtion pitäisi ylipäätään toimia liikenteenharjoittajana ja vielä yksinoikeudella. Rautatievaltiomme (VR) elää vahvasti sosialismin atteella ja valtiovallan erityisessä suojelussa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ongelmana taitaa olla se, että VR-Yhtymä tuottaa vuosittain miljoonia euroja voittoa valtiolle.


Väitän, että tämä johtuu osittain siitä, että VR saa valtiolta ilmaista ristisubventiota. Itsekannattavat reitit tahkoavat rahaa tulokseen, mutta tappiolliset reitit menevät kaikki valtion laskuun, vaikka niiden liikennöinti parantaisikin kokonaistulosta. VR saa kannattamattomista reiteistä suuren hyödyn kokonaisverkolleen, mutta ei joudu maksamaan siitä hyödystä mitään.

Sitä paitsi on muutenkin luonnollista, että monopoliyhtiö tuottaa runsaat voitot. Runsas voitollisuus pitäisi olla paljon isompi syy kilpailuttaa liikennettä kuin runsas tappiollisuus. Koska osakeyhtiön ei pitäisi terveillä markkinoilla saada ylisuuria voittoja, vaan se kertoo monopoliaseman hyväksikäytöstä.

Eihän valtionyhtiön monopoliasemassa ole sinällään mitään "väärää" samalla tavoin kuin yksityisomisteisen osakeyhtiön monopolissa, koska valtio joka tapauksessa jakaa rahansa kansalaisilleen. Tämä tietysti pätee vain sillä oletuksella, että VR toimisi mahdollisimman tehokkaasti. Ylisuurten voittojen takia täällä tuskin vaaditaankaan VR:n monopolin purkua, vaan tehostamispaineiden aikaansaamiseksi. Ja toisaalta myös yhdyskuntarakenteen suunnitteluun kiinteästi kuuluvan seudullisesta joukkoliikennetarjonnasta päättämisen siirtämisen valtiolta ja VR:ltä seutukunnille. Esimerkiksi YTV-alueella YTV:n mielestä rahaa siirtyy kunnilta VR:n taskuun, osittain subventoimaan kaukoliikenteen kalustohankintoja, osittain tehottomaan operointii. Osittain sekin on siis piilotettua tulonsiirtoa valtiolle. Nämä tulonsiirrot tulisi kuitenkin tehdä kunnallis- ja talouspoliittisin perustein, ei liikennepoliittisin.

----------


## Hartsa

> Junien käyttäjän on keksittävä itselleen toinen matkustusmuoto, jos junaliikenne loppuu. Pari vuotta on sellainen aika, että siinä ehtii tottua bussiin tai hankkii oman auton. Kun aika kuluu edelleen, maankäyttö alkaa siirtyä maantien varteen radan varresta. Tällainen kehitys alkaa näkyä noin 5 vuoden kuluessa ja 10 vuoden päästä ratavarret alkavat olla kuolleita.
> 
> Tavallisella kaupankäynnin kielellä asiakas on menetetty. Ja sen saaminen takaisin on vaikeampaa kuin silloin, kun tullaan markkinoille uutena. Uudella tuotteella ei ole valmiiksi huonoa ja epäluotettavaa mainetta kuten lopetetulla junaliikenteellä.


Sisämaan yöjunien lopettaminen oli virhe. Eduskunta olisi sen verran voinut lisätä ostoliikennerahoja jotta yöjunat kulkisivat edelleen. Ostoliikennemäärärahoja lisäämällä olisi voitu estää sinisen yöjunakaluston romuttaminen ja säilytetty junayhteys. Nyt kun junavuorot lopetettiin niin liikenteen aloittaminen uudelleen on paljon vaikeampaa niin kuin Antero sanoi. Lisäksi ongelmana saattaa olla kaluston puute jos vaunuja on ehditty jo romuttaa.

----------


## kemkim

Nyt olisi markkinarakoa idän yöjunia korvaavalle bussille. Bussi voisi kulkea yöllä Joensuusta Turkuun ja päinvastoin. Matkustajia tämä bussi voisi vaihtaa Oulun ja Helsingin väliä kulkevan yöbussin kanssa, joko Varkaudessa (Kuopion bussi), Jyväskylässä (4-tien bussi) tai vaikka molempien bussien kanssa. Bussille riittää pienempikin matkustajakysyntä ja rahtitulojakin tulisi.

Sinänsä en usko, että yöjunaa vastaan kilpailisi henkilöauto, koska yöjunan valtti on nimenomaan se, että matkan voi nukkua ja sitä ei tarvitse käyttää ajamiseen eli aika ei mene hukkaan. Lentokone ja bussi ovat ennemmin kilpailijoita, mutta moni varmasti siirtyy myös päiväjunaan.

Yöjuna on konseptina hyvä, mutta ihmiset eivät ole tarpeeksi tajunneet sen etuja. Ranskassakin yöjunan etuja ovat enemmän tajunneet vanhemmat päälle 40-vuotiaat ihmiset, kun taas nuoremmat matkustavat suurnopeusjunilla päiväsaikaan. Jos matkustajat ovat kiinnostuneempia nopeista päiväjunista, niin tällöin on järkevää kehittää niitä. Ne harvat, jotka yöllä haluavat matkustaa vähäliikenteisiä reittejä, niin heitä varten voitaisiin yrittää kehittää tätä bussipuolta. 

Bussien penkit ovat aika epämukavia nukkua, joten tässä voisi joku bussiyritys toimia suunnannäyttäjänä. Esimerkiksi Helsingistä Ouluun kello 00:50 lähtevässä Pohjolan Matkan bussissa on erinomaiset lentokoneiden bisnestuoleja muistuttavat penkit etuosassa. Kannattaa kokeilla!

----------


## Compact

Tänään on aloittanut eduskuntatyönsä kainuulainen veturinkuljettaja evp. Raimo Piirainen.
Muistaakseni hän toimi aktiivisesti Kajaanin ja Kainuun maakuntahallinnossa yöjunaliikenteen puolestapuhujana. Toivotaan hänelle ja hengenheimolaisille nyt parempia lähtökohtia kun on tuo uusi kotivarikko. Ja mukava nähdä, että Eduskunnassa on nyt taas mukana myös joku "oikeitakin" töitä tehnyt ihminen.

----------


## Antero Alku

Nyt kun sisämaan yöjunaliikenne on ajettu alas, oli oikein mukava käydä asuntomessuilla Kuopiossa.

Yöjunien aikana matka olisi sujunut mukavasti: Illalla yöjunaan Helsingissä, aamulla herätys Kuopion asemalle jätetyssä vaunussa. Paluu samalla tavoin päinvastaisessa järjestyksessä. Olen joskus vuosikymmeniä sitten tehnytkin Kuopion matkan näin. Menopaluumatkan hinta olisi ollut todennäköisesti 2 x 58,10  plus makuupaikat 2 x 28,50, yhteensä 173,20 . Aikaa Kuopiossa olisi noin 14 tuntia.

Nyt VR-Yhtymä tarjoaa päiväjunakyytiä, jolla matka kestää 3:575:17 tuntia suuntaansa. Voin lähteä aikaisintaan 6:30 (perillä 10:58 kuten klo 6:12 lähtevä suora yhteys) tai viimeisintään 19:12 (perillä 23:09). Paluusuunnassa voin lähteä aikaisintaan 4:08 (perillä 8:48) tai viimeistään 19:51 (perillä 00:36). Hinta tälle matkalle on 2 x 63,80, ellen lyhennä perilläolon aikaa ja käytä Pendolinoja halvempia junia. Jos lähden ja palaan saman päivän aikana, perillä on aikaa 8 tuntia.

Jos haluaa olla koko päivän Kuopiossa, on käytännössä lähdettävä illalla ja yövyttävä. Ensin voi viettää illan junassa ja maksaa sitten hotellista noin 100 . Eli menomatka maksaa 168 . Mutta jos haluan nukkua kotona, voin lentää. Kun varaan nyt kuukauden päähän (esim 30.8.) lentolipun, saan lennon 47 eurolla ja olen Kuoion keskustassa samaan aikaan kuin junalla, kun maksan lentokenttäbussista vielä 6 . Siis halvemmalla kuin junalla. Jos haluan perille jo aamuksi, olen aamun lennolla Kuopion keskustassa noin 9:15 ja olen maksanut lennosta 93  ja bussista 6 , siis hotelliyön hinnan ja ikään kuin matkustanut ilmaiseksi. Lähtöaikakin on inhimillinen, bussilla Helsingin kentälle noin 6:30, lento lähtee 7:40.

Jos ei halua viettää iltaa Kuopiossa vaan tahtoo illaksi kotiin, voi tulla junalla. Mutta miksi tulla junalla, kun voi lentää 21:30 lähtevällä lennolla, jälleen 47  suunta, kun juna maksaa 68 .

Eli näin se sitten menee, jos haluaa käydä asuntomessuilla, jotka ovat auki klo 10-18.
Junalla, sisältäen hotelliyön, jotta pääsee messuille kun ne aukeavat. Hinta 236 .Menneen ajan yöjunalla hintaan 173 .Lentäen hintaan 152 .

Junan eduksi on todettava, että hinta on sama, ostatko sen kuukautta ennakkoon vai edellisenä iltana. Ja lennon vahingoksi on huomattava, että jos ei ole seutulippua, joutuu maksamaan sitten Helsingin päässä 2 x kertamaksun. Mutta ei se edullisuusjärjestystä vielä muuta. Toisaalta, jos aikoo yöpyä Kuopiossa, hotelli on varattava hyvissä ajoin ennakkoon, joten pakko on varata junakin hyvissä ajoin.

Lentojen hinnat ovat Finncomin hintoja. En osaa sanoa mitään niiden kannattavuudesta ja julkisesta tuesta. Kun tulin Helsinkiin, koneessa oli 23 asiakasta ja 4 henkinen miehistö. Kupion kentällä oli varmaankin 68 henkilöä töissä tämän ainoan lennon kanssa. Muutamaa päivää aikaisemmin ostetut lentoliput maksavat noin tuplan ja kalleimmillaan noin 200 , jos haluaa peruutuksen mahdollisuuden yms. Kaikkiaan on kuitenkin vaikea ymmärtää, että näissä olosuhteissa lentäminen on halvempaa kuin junamatka.

Autoa en tässä nyt vertaa, koska ainakaan yhden ihmisen matkalla se ei minulle tule kysymykseen pelkästään siitä syystä, että en halua olla duunissa vähintään 12 tuntia käydäkseni Kuopiossa. Mutta mikäli hiljan FST:llä lähetetyn ohjelman havainto pitää paikkansa myös Kuopioon, 4-henkinen perhe tekee matkan halvemmalla vuokra-autolla kuin junalla.

Eli jos olisin junaoperaattori, näkisin tässä markkinaraon: Ympäristöystävällistä liikennepalvelua edullisesti ja asiakkaan tarpeet ehkä parhaiten täyttäen. Mutta ilmeisesti ei ole mahdollista Suomen erityisolosuhteissa, joissa öisin matkustetaan mieluummin päivävaunuissa...

Antero

----------


## Aleksi.K

Eilis aamun (31.07.10) Hesarissa oli juttua, että liikenne- ja viestintäministeriö olisi halunnut kokeilla yöjunayhteyttä Kajaani-Helsinki. Vaan eipä käynyt rahaministeri Kataiselle. Kustannus olisi ollut noin 1,2 miljoonaa. Tuon rahan varmaan olisi jo löytänyt kuntienkin taskuista, jos se jaetaan tasaisesti radan varren kunnille. Eipä siis ollut rahaa edes kokeiluun, kertoo paljon asenteesta..

----------


## Antero Alku

Eilisen ja tämän päivän mediaviestinnän perusteella liikenneministeri on halukas tukemaan lentoliikennettä, jotta muutama kaupunki ei jää heikolle julkisen liikenteen palvelulle. Keinona on ostoliikenne, jossa ministeriö kilpailuttaa lentoyhtiöt. Parhaan tarjouksen tekijä saa yksinoikeuden, kuten ministeriä oli siteerattu. Ilmaisu on oikeastaan väärä, sillä jos mikään yhtiö ei halua lentää, ei kukaan halua yksinoikeuttakaan, vaan tosiasiassa parhaan tarjouksen tekijä saa valtiolta varman tukirahan  ellei ministeriö ala lippukauppiaaksi eli osta lentovuoroja kiinteään hintaan ja ota itse nyt lentoyhtiöillä ollutta riskiä siitä, kattavatko lipputulot lentojen kulut.

Tässähän ei ole mitään ihmeellistä. Suomeksi sanottuna ministeriö päättää, että tiettyihin kaupunkeihin halutaan pitää tarjolla myös lentoyhteydet ja järjestää sitten sen, että ne yhteydet ovat olemassa, vaikka niitä ei voi olla liiketaloudellisesti kannattavina. Vaan miksi tätä samaa ei sovelleta yöjunaliikenteeseen? Tai miksi ei lentoliikenteeseen vaadita samaa kuin junaliikenteeseen: Finnairille monopoli Suomen sisämaanlentoihin. Tämähän on muka hyvä ratkaisu junaliikenteessä, miksi se ei ole sitä lentoliikenteessä?

Edelleen, miksi yöjunaliikenteessä ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko sellaista palvelua tarjolla vai ei? Miksi yöjunien tapauksessa riittää se, mikä lentoliikenteen kanssa ei riitä, eli kun liikennöitsijä ilmoittaa, ettei kannata, sitten vain todetaan, että liikenne loppuu?

Eli minusta on oikein pohtia lentoliikennettä aluepolitiikan ja kaupunkien menestymisen edellytysten kannalta. Mutta minusta on väärin, että junaliikennettä EI pohdita aluepolitiikan ja kaupunkien menestyksen kannalta. Junaliikenteessä on monopoli, ja riittää, kun monopolioperaattori ilmoittaa, että junaliikenne loppuu. Lentoliikneteessä ei ole monopolia ja kun kilpailuilla markkinoilla ei kysyntää riitä, valtio on rientämässä heti apuun.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Edelleen, miksi yöjunaliikenteessä ei ole mitään väliä sillä, onko sellaista palvelua tarjolla vai ei? Miksi yöjunien tapauksessa riittää se, mikä lentoliikenteen kanssa ei riitä, eli kun liikennöitsijä ilmoittaa, ettei kannata, sitten vain todetaan, että liikenne loppuu?


Mistä tiedät, ettei pohdittu? Eikö LVM olisi voinut vain hyvin todeta, että yöjunaliikenteellä ei ole sellaista arvoa LVM:lle, että sitä kannattaisi tukea?

Onhan LVM:llä nytkin ostoliikennettä VR:ltä. Ainoa ero lentoliikenteeseen on, että se ostetaan vain ja ainoastaan VR:ltä. Ja onhan monia VR:n omalla riskillä liikennöimiä junia muuttunut ostoliikenteeksi ja toisin päin.

----------


## GT8N

"Suomalaiset erikoisolot" ovat jälleen täysin käsin kosketeltavissa.

_Tilanne:_
Lentoliikennettä harjoittava _yksityinen_ operaattori lopettaa lentoyhteyksiä.

_Reaktio:_
Valtiovalta ja kunnat haluavat tuottaa saman liikenteen ostoliikenteenä tai kilpailuttaa yhteyden, jotta vähintään nykyisen laajuinen liikenne jatkuu.

_Lopputulos:_
Yhteydet tulevat palautumaan ennalleen.

_vai_

_Tilanne:_
Matkustajaliikennettä harjoittava _valtio-omisteinen_ operaattori lopettaa yöjynayhteyksiä.

_Reaktio:_
Kunnat haluavat säilyttää yhteydet, mutta valtiovalta ei ole kiinnostunut asiasta. Ostoliikenne todetaan kannattamattomaksi, eikä puheet kipailutuksesta tule kysymykseenkään. Myöhemmin monopolioperaattorille annetaan lisäksi yksinoikeus henkilöliikenteeseen kymmeneksi vuodeksi.

_Lopputulos:_
Yhteydet lopetetaan, eikä tilalle tule muuta kuin pari pääkaupungin lähistöä "palvelevaa" matkustajille huonosti sopivaa tynkäyhteyttä.

Järkevää ja reilua, eikö?  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## 339-DF

> Suomeksi sanottuna ministeriö päättää, että tiettyihin kaupunkeihin halutaan pitää tarjolla myös lentoyhteydet ja järjestää sitten sen, että ne yhteydet ovat olemassa, vaikka niitä ei voi olla liiketaloudellisesti kannattavina. Vaan miksi tätä samaa ei sovelleta yöjunaliikenteeseen? Tai miksi ei lentoliikenteeseen vaadita samaa kuin junaliikenteeseen: Finnairille monopoli Suomen sisämaanlentoihin. Tämähän on muka hyvä ratkaisu junaliikenteessä, miksi se ei ole sitä lentoliikenteessä?


Maakuntakenttien yrityselämä pitää lentoyhteyksiä tärkeinä, ja se ilmeisesti kykenee painostamaan ministeriötä. Sen sijaan yrityselämä ei taida pahemmin välittää yöjunayhteyksistä, eikä oikein muistakaan junayhteyksistä, joten ne eivät sitten kiinnosta ministeriötä. Selvää kuin pläkki.

Suomen kotimaanlentoihin ei voi antaa monopolia kenellekään, sillä EU:ssa mikä tahansa EU-yhtiö saa lentää mitä tahansa EU-reittiä. Ja Finnair ei missään tapauksessa haluaisikaan sellaista monopolia, jossa se toisaalta saisi yksinoikeuden Oulun reittiin, mutta samalla pakotettaisiin lentämään jotain Porin tai Seinäjoen reittejä. Kokonaisuus kun ei tuottaisi sille mitään muuta kuin tappiota.

Kyllä tässä lentoasiassa on kyse ihan yksinkertaisesti siitä, että Suomen väestömäärä ja pinta-ala muodostavat sellaisen yhtälön, jossa kotimaan lentoliikenne on vain muutamilla reiteillä kannattavaa. Loput lennetään sitten yhteiskunnan tuella, tai jäävät kokonaan lentämättä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistä tiedät, ettei pohdittu? Eikö LVM olisi voinut vain hyvin todeta, että yöjunaliikenteellä ei ole sellaista arvoa LVM:lle, että sitä kannattaisi tukea?


Siitä, että silloin, kun VR-Yhtymä ilmoitti lopettavansa sisämaan yöjunat, liikenneministeri ei noussut vaatimaan järjestelyitä junien jatkamiseksi. Asiaan palattiin vasta muutaman vuoden jälkeen julkisen painostuksen seurauksena, kun liikenneministeri päätti perustaa työryhmän pohtimaan yöjunia.




> Onhan LVM:llä nytkin ostoliikennettä VR:ltä. Ainoa ero lentoliikenteeseen on, että se ostetaan vain ja ainoastaan VR:ltä. Ja onhan monia VR:n omalla riskillä liikennöimiä junia muuttunut ostoliikenteeksi ja toisin päin.


Mutta tämä ei ole tilaajan eli viime kädessä kansalaisten edun mukaista. Koko järjestely pyörii VR-Yhtymän intressien ja päätösten mukaan, koska monopolissa ei ole muutakaan mahdollisuutta. Käytännössä VR-Yhtymä ilmoittaa, mistä junista ja kuinka paljon se haluaa valtion tukea. Ministeriölle ja eduskunnalla jää vain vaihtoehdoksi ottaa tai jättää, koska kummallakaan ei ole mitään referenssiä johon vedota tai vaihtoehtoa, josta valita.




> Suomen kotimaanlentoihin ei voi antaa monopolia kenellekään, sillä EU:ssa mikä tahansa EU-yhtiö saa lentää mitä tahansa EU-reittiä. Ja Finnair ei missään tapauksessa haluaisikaan sellaista monopolia, jossa se toisaalta saisi yksinoikeuden Oulun reittiin, mutta samalla pakotettaisiin lentämään jotain Porin tai Seinäjoen reittejä. Kokonaisuus kun ei tuottaisi sille mitään muuta kuin tappiota.


Onneksi EU kieltää lentoliikenteen monopolin. Valitettavasti EU ei kiellä myös junaliikenteen monopolia, vaikkei sille ole sen kummempia perusteita kuin lentoliikenteen monopolillekaan. Itse asiassa luulen, että Finnair eläisi mielellään Suomen lentoliikenteen monopolissa. Silloin sen ei tarvitsisi pelätä Blue1:ia tai AirBalticia ja se voisi vain ilmoittaa, miten paljon tukea on maakuntalennoista saatava. Miksi tämä ei olisi Finnairin mieleen, kun se on VR-Yhtymänkin mieleen? Ja itse asiassa, kaikki yrityksethän tavoittelevat monopolia, koska ne kaikki haluavat kasvattaa markkinaosuuttaan ja tavoitteena on 100 % eli monopoli.




> Kyllä tässä lentoasiassa on kyse ihan yksinkertaisesti siitä, että Suomen väestömäärä ja pinta-ala muodostavat sellaisen yhtälön, jossa kotimaan lentoliikenne on vain muutamilla reiteillä kannattavaa. Loput lennetään sitten yhteiskunnan tuella, tai jäävät kokonaan lentämättä.


Juuri näin. Ongelma tästä asiasta tulee vain siksi, ettei teknisesti ainoa kilpaileva liikennemuoto eli junaliikenne ei tarjoa todellisia vaihtoehtoja. Yöjunat ovat aamu- ja iltalentojen ympäristöystävällinen ja kestävän kehityksen mukainen vaihtoehto. Mutta kun yhden operaattorin kieltäytyminen yöjunien järjestämisestä riittää estämään yöjunat, sitten niitä ei ole. Sen sijaan on yöbusseja ja yö-yksityisautoilua. Vaikka yritykset eivät niistä olisi kiinnostuneet, matkustavat ihmiset ovat.

Onhan Finnairin omakin kanta ollut jo vuosia sitten, että juna on parempi liityntäyhteys kuin lyhyet maakuntalennot. Toimivilla markkinoilla Finnair voisi tehdä yhteistyötä junaoperaattoreiden kanssa. Junamonopolissa se ei onnistu.

Antero

----------


## A.H

> Onhan Finnairin omakin kanta ollut jo vuosia sitten, että juna on parempi liityntäyhteys kuin lyhyet maakuntalennot. Toimivilla markkinoilla Finnair voisi tehdä yhteistyötä junaoperaattoreiden kanssa. Junamonopolissa se ei onnistu.


Tässä varmaan ollaan asian ytimessä. Vaikka kukaan ei ole Suomen sisäisten lentojen markkinoilla kilpailemalla erityisesti rikastunut, on maakuntalennoilla kuitenkin tuotettu alueellisille keskuksille sellaista lisäarvoa, jonka valtiovalta nyt on halukas säilyttämään ostopalveluilla tai muilla vippaskonsteilla.

Olkoon totuus sitten mikä tahansa, ainakaan ministeriön silmissä VR ei ole yöjunapalveluillaan vastaavaa lisäarvoa kyennyt tuottamaan. Junaliikenteen kärsimä prestiisivaje lentoihin nähden on väistämättä ainakin osaltaan VR:n syy.

Eri asia on sitten, tuottaisiko monopolin purkaminen välttämättä parempaa junaliikennettä edes keskipitkällä aikavälillä. Lentoliikenteen prestiisi näkyy myös siinä, että Suomen maakuntalentomarkkinoille ollaan taas tunkemassa sekä baltialaisin, ruotsalaisin että brittiläisin voimin - siitäkin huolimatta, että nämä markkinat on moneen kertaan tuottamattomiksi todettu. Suomen raiteille tuskin on näköpiirissä vastaavaa kilpajuoksua, vaikka reaaliset katteet olisivatkin paremmat.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toimivilla markkinoilla Finnair voisi tehdä yhteistyötä junaoperaattoreiden kanssa. Junamonopolissa se ei onnistu.


Miksi ei onnistu? Kyllähän yhteistyötä on ollut aikoinaan laivapikajunien muodossa Siljan kanssa - joskin hyvin marginaalisesti. Periaatteessa siis täysin mahdollista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksi ei onnistu? Kyllähän yhteistyötä on ollut aikoinaan laivapikajunien muodossa Siljan kanssa - joskin hyvin marginaalisesti. Periaatteessa siis täysin mahdollista.


Muistan valkoiset Silja-vaunut, mutta niistä on monta vuosikymmentä. Eli ne ovat ajalta ennen kuin VR-Yhtymästä tehtiin Oy, jonka tehtävä on tuottaa rahaa, ei junaliikennepalveluita.

Olen ilahtunut mm. Hesarissa tänään olleesta uutisesta, että lentoja korvaava junaliikenne kiinnostaa VR-yhtymää. Mutta millä ehdoilla? En tiedä, onko Finnair ollut yhteydessä VR-Yhtymään, mutta näyttää siltä, että Finnairin oli helppo löytää Finncommille kilpaileva kumppaniehdokas lentoliikenteen vapailta markkinoilta. Junapuolella ei ole neuvotteluvaraa, jos VR-Yhtymän ehdot eivät houkuta.

Finnairin näkökulmasta junavaihtoehto on myös sikäli heikko, että valtiovalta ei ole tähän mennessä lämmennyt asian edistämiselle. Finnair on halunnut Lentorataa jo vuosia sitten ymmärtäen sen välttämättömyyden ja Vantaan kiinteistöbisnestä tukevan Kehäradan hyödyttömyyden. Mutta valtio on valintansa tehnyt ja pitänyt Vantaan intressejä tärkeämpänä kuin muun Suomen lentoliikenteen yhteyksiä. VR-Yhtymä on ollut samassa kuorossa.

Jos tässä maassa oikeasti haluttaisiin muuttaa lyhyet jatkolennot juniksi, Kehärata pantaisiin Kivistöstä itään toiseen järjestykseen Lentoradan kanssa. Louhittua tunnelia kentän ja Aviapoliksen alueella voidaan käyttää osana Lentorataa niin, ettei tyhjäkäynnille jää kovin suurta osaa jo käytetystä rahasta. Tämä ratkaisu ei polje Vantaan intressejä, kuten Kehäradan itäosa Lentoradan sijasta polkee monen kaupungin intressejä.

Mutta sittenkin kun Lentorata on tehty, VR-Yhtymän on otettava lusikka kauniiseen käteen yöjunien kanssa. Illan ja varhaisaamun Pendolinot eivät korvaa liityntälentoja ja nykyisiä yöbusseja ja yön yksityisautoilua. Ja jos ei VR-Yhtymää edelleenkään kiinnosta realististen ehtojen muodossa, silloin tarvitaan vaihtoehtoisia junaliikennöitsijöitä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta sittenkin kun Lentorata on tehty, VR-Yhtymän on otettava lusikka kauniiseen käteen yöjunien kanssa. Illan ja varhaisaamun Pendolinot eivät korvaa liityntälentoja ja nykyisiä yöbusseja ja yön yksityisautoilua.


Enpä usko tilanteen parantuvan siitä runsaasti. Liityntälentojen korvaaminen junilla ei toimi kuin kolmen, korkeintaan neljän tunnin etäisyyksille. Sitä pidemmälle tullaan jatkossakin käyttämään lentokonetta. Yöjuna ei pysty kilpailemaan siinä lentoliikenteen kanssa yhtään sen enempää kuin päiväjunatkaan.

----------


## JSL

> Muistan valkoiset Silja-vaunut, mutta niistä on monta vuosikymmentä. Eli ne ovat ajalta ennen kuin VR-Yhtymästä tehtiin Oy, jonka tehtävä on tuottaa rahaa, ei junaliikennepalveluita.


No ne Eita-vaunut paalattiin vasta joskus 2007 muistaakseni. Silja-tekstit niissä oli niinkauan, kunnes SeaContainers alkoi myydä Siljaa. Muistakaa ihmiset, että Silja on enää markkinointinimi, Tallink on oikea varustaja nykyisin. Sit se LaivaJuna-alennus on pelkkä vitsi nykyään, kun liput pitää ostaa etukäteen ja tätä asiaa ei ole kerrottu tarpeeksi selkeästi ihmisille ja aiheuttaa päänvaivaa kun kauppatapa oli mennä maihinnousukortin kanssa lippuluukulle ja nyt vaaditaan documenttejä jo melkein syntymätodistuksesta lähtien. VR OY sucks!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Muistakaa ihmiset, että Silja on enää markkinointinimi, Tallink on oikea varustaja nykyisin.


No Silja-niminen varustamo nyt muutenkin oli vain lyhyt välivaihe. Suurimman osan historiastaan Silja on nimenomaan ollut pelkkä markkinointinimi tai -yhtiö, alunperin FÅA:n, Boren ja Svean, sitten Effoan ja Johnsonin, sitten vielä EffJohnin, joka lopulta muutti nimensä Siljaksi. Ja toisin kuin alun perin, Tallink Silja on kuitenkin ainoa varustamoyhtiö, joka tuota markkinointinimeä käyttää, mutta sattuu nyt olemaan toisen yhtiön omistuksessa. Tallink Gruppin muut varustamot kuuluvat eri tytäryhtiöihin, joten ei voida sanoa, että varustamo on Tallink, vaan Tallink Silja, Tallink Gruppin omistama varustamo.

----------


## hmikko

> No ne Eita-vaunut paalattiin vasta joskus 2007 muistaakseni. Silja-tekstit niissä oli niinkauan, kunnes SeaContainers alkoi myydä Siljaa.


Kyllä. Voin todistaa matkustaneeni Tampere - Turku (huom. *ei* Turun satama) välillä 2007 Silja-maalatulla vaunulla, jossa oli sisällä junalaiva-artistille minikokoinen esiintymislava ja värivalot. Valot eivät olleet päällä ja artistikin puuttui, örveltäviä risteilyvieraita sen sijaan oli.

----------


## MarkoA

> Kyllä. Voin todistaa matkustaneeni Tampere - Turku (huom. *ei* Turun satama) välillä 2007 Silja-maalatulla vaunulla, jossa oli sisällä junalaiva-artistille minikokoinen esiintymislava ja värivalot. Valot eivät olleet päällä ja artistikin puuttui, örveltäviä risteilyvieraita sen sijaan oli.


Ehkä niin, mutta Siljan tunnuksia ei enää vuonna 2007 Eita -vaunujen kyljessä ollut, vaan ne oli korvatta VR logoilla. Kuvista vuodelta 2006 sen näkee, http://vaunut.org/kuva/44344 ja http://vaunut.org/kuva/25167 ja näitä Eita vaunujahan oli vain nuo 2 kpl.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Enpä usko tilanteen parantuvan siitä runsaasti. Liityntälentojen korvaaminen junilla ei toimi kuin kolmen, korkeintaan neljän tunnin etäisyyksille. Sitä pidemmälle tullaan jatkossakin käyttämään lentokonetta. Yöjuna ei pysty kilpailemaan siinä lentoliikenteen kanssa yhtään sen enempää kuin päiväjunatkaan.


Jos on matkalla aamukoneelle paikkakunnalta, jonne ei ole liityntälentoja, on kyllä mukavampi lähteä illalla yöjunassa kuin aamuyöllä päiväjunassa. Tai bussissa tai omalla autolla. Ja sama iltaisin toisin päin. On myös fiksumpaa matkustaa yöjunalla kuin maksaa hotellista siitä ajasta, jonka voisi nukkua ja matkustaa samaan aikaan.

Sama pätee myös pitkiin matkoihin. Juna kulkee yön yli Suomen päästä päähän. Jos ei ole mitään hyötyä olla tunnin lennon jälkeen puolen yön aikaan perillä odottamassa aamua, voi yhtä hyvin matkustaa yöjunalla ja olla perillä aamulla. Kotiin on toki mukava mennä jo lentäen, mutta jos on vaikka työmatkalla, aamu on mukavampi jos on saanut nukkua 23 tuntia enemmän.

Eli lentomatkustajalle on yöjunassa sama hyöty kuin kaikille muillekin. Ja jos aamu- ja iltalennoille halutaan tarjota liityntälentojen vaihtoehdoiksi parempaa palvelua kuin matkustaa yöaikaan päivävaunuissa, niin se palvelu on yöjuna.

Eli juna voi korvata liityntälentoja kaikkina aikoina noin 3 tunnin matka-aikaan asti siten, että palvelu on itse asiassa parempaa kuin kentällä hengailu ja muu liityntälennon kokonaisaika. Pidemmillä junamatkoilla juna korvaa liityntälennot aamusta ja illasta, jos on tarjolla yöjuna. Ja lisäksi yöjuna siis korvaa öisen bussi- ja automatkustamisen, mistä vain yöjuna on tarjolla.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

Hienoista ideoista ja yöjunan hyödyistä huolimatta, kysyntää vaan ei siltikään ole tarpeeksi. Bisnesmiehet eivät todellakaan kuluta aikaansa junassa yön yli, kun Helsinkiin voi lentää tunnissa, ja yritys maksaa matkan. Tavallisella kansalla ei ole Kainuun ja Oulun korkeudelta jokaviikkoista asiaa Helsinkiin. Tavallinen kansa pääsee päiväjunallakin, sopivasti linnanmäen/korkeasaaren avautumisen aikaan Helsinkiin. Ei kukaan ole tulossa junalla Helsinkiin aamupalaveriin tms Kainuun/Oulun korkeudelta, kyllä ne matkat lennetään. Jokunen reppureissumies saattaa haluta tulla esim maanantai aamuksi ennen kukonlaulua Helsinkiin, esim työkomennukselle rakennukselle viikoksi. Mutta kyllä näitä todellisia yöjunan tarvitsijoita on hyvin, hyvin vähän, ainakaan työasioiden takia. 

Eri asia on sitten junalla Lappiin lomareissut, jotka taitavat olla nykyisin se suurin yöjunan syy, miksi yöjunia yleensä Suomen päästä päähän ajaa. Ei esim Oulustakaan mitään suurta tungosta etelän yöjuniin ole, vaan kyllä niillä matkataan juurikin päästä päähän, lomatarkoituksessa. 

Sekin on sitten toinen juttu, voitaisiinko yksi yöjuna ajaa esim savonrataa. Enemmän näkisin senkin palvelevan Kouvolasta Lappiin matkaajia, kuin esim Kainuun kuviteltuja työmatkalaisia. Ja näiden kuviteltujen työmatkalaisten takia, myös aamupendo Kajaanista-Kuopioon saakka on täysin turha. Nämä kansanliikkeetkin lähtevät vain monesti ajatuksesta, jossa on kuviteltu paljon enemmän käyttäjiä, kuin todellisuudessa edes on. 

Kannattaisiko näille muutamalle Kainuulaiselle rakennuttaa ennemminkin superpikabussi, joka ajaisi pysähtymättä yön yli Helsinkiin, ja jossa olisi makuupenkit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kannattaisiko näille muutamalle Kainuulaiselle rakennuttaa ennemminkin superpikabussi, joka ajaisi pysähtymättä yön yli Helsinkiin, ja jossa olisi makuupenkit.


VR-Yhtymän ratkaisu on ollut ryhtyä ajamaan Pendolinolla aamuyöjunaa (lähtö 4:00), jossa on ihan tavalliset Pendolinopenkit. Tämä juna ei saa valtiontukea, eli se on siis kannattava, vaikka luotettavien havaintojen mukaan matkustajia yön tunteina on sen verran, että taitaisi taksikin tulla kysymykseen korvaavana liikenteenä.

Vanhat tilastot  tosin osa on kuulemma kadonnut  eivät tue väittämää siitä, ettei yöjunilla ole matkustajia. Tai että ne tuottaisivat 10 M vuosittaista tappiota. Epäilenkin, ettei tämä yöjuna- ja Yö-Pendolinojupakka johdu kannattavuudesta tai yömatkustajien puutteesta, vaan periaatteista ja niistä kiinni pitämisestä, minkä tekee mahdolliseksi monopoliasema. Hyvän menekin yöjunan voi lopettaa ja panna tilalle huonon menekin Pendolinon, koska ei ole pelkoa siitä, että joku toinen tarjoaisi Pendolinoa parempaa yöjunatuotetta.

Eikä kyse ole muutamasta aamukoneille pyrkivästä lentomatkustajasta. ATR72 tai Bombardierin Q400 -koneiden kapasiteetti on runsas 70 matkustajaa. Junissa puhutaan sadoista matkustajista (Pendolino 283 hlö). Junien talous ei perustu eikä kaadu niihin pariin kymmeneen Keski-Euroopan liikematkustajaan, jotka lentävät firman kustannuksella eivätkä suostu makuuvaunun asiakkaaksi. Vielä vähemmän ne suostuvat yöllä ajavan päivävaunun asiakkaaksi  varsinkaan kun sillä ei ehdi aamukoneille  joten ei VR-Yhtymän Pendolinoliikennekään näiden asiakkaiden varassa ole.




> Hienoista ideoista ja yöjunan hyödyistä huolimatta, kysyntää vaan ei siltikään ole tarpeeksi.


On myös hyvä kysymys, mikä on tarpeeksi yöjunien kysynnäksi. Se, minkä VR-Yhtymä ilmoittaa olevan itselleen tarpeeksi ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö junia kannattaisi liikennöidä, etteivätkö ne olisi jopa lipputuloilla kustannettavia tai etteikö olisi perusteltua valitun aluepolitiikan toteuttamiseksi subventoida tällaista saavutettavuuspalvelua  kun on halua subventoida muutaman liikematkustajankin saavutettavuuspalvelua.

Kun VR-Yhtymä haluaa ajaa yöllä Pendolinoilla, tarpeeksi tarkoittaa niin paljon makuuvaunumatkustajia, että voittoa tulee kylliksi jotta tarpeettomaksi käyvät Pendolinot tulevat maksetuksi, siis makuuvaunujunan lisäksi, vaikka Pendolinoja ei enää käytetäkään. Sen sijaan silloin, kun monopoli lakkautetaan, tarpeeksi tarkoittaa kohtuullista tuottoa tehokkaasti hoidetun junan kustannusten kattamisen päälle. Ja se tehokkaasti hoidettu juna voi koostua sinisistä makuuvaunuista uusien punaisten sijaan. Tällä pikkuseikalla on aika iso merkitys, kun sinisen vaunun päivähinta on 2,9  ja punaisen 14  per makuupaikka.

Jouten seisovan Pendolinon päivähinta muuten on 10 /paikka, ja paikkoja on 283. Niiden kaikkien kustannukset siis pitää kattaa lisänä, vaikka makuuvaunujunassa ei olisi kuin pari sataa paikkaa (= 3 vaunua). Että tuleehan siinä lisähintaa sen tarpeeksi saavuttamiseksi.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Niiden kaikkien kustannukset siis pitää kattaa lisänä, vaikka makuuvaunujunassa ei olisi kuin pari sataa paikkaa (= 3 vaunua). Että tuleehan siinä lisähintaa sen tarpeeksi saavuttamiseksi.


Sinisessä makuuvaunussa on 35 paikkaa (edellyttäen, ettei kukaan varaa hyttiä yhden tai kahden hengen käyttöön) ja punaisessa 38 paikkaa. 200 paikan kapasiteettiin tarvitaan siis makuuvaunujunassa ainakin 5-6 vaunua. Makuuvaunujen kalleus päiväjunaan verrattuna johtuu siitä, että paikkoja on vain puolet tai kolmannes päivävaunun vastaavasta mutta hintaa vaunulla on vähintään yhtä paljon. Tehokasta käyttöä makuuvaunulle löytyy 8-12 tuntia vuorokaudessa, kun päivävaunulla on mahdollista ajaa vaikka vuorokauden ympäri. Lisäksi päiväjunassa on etuna, että sama paikka voidaan myydä yhdelle matkustajalle Helsingistä Tampereelle, toiselle Tampereelta Seinäjoelle, kolmannelle Seinäjoelta Ouluun ja neljännelle Oulusta Rovaniemelle mutta yöjunassa Helsingistä Kokkolaan matkustava syö paikan myös osuudelta Kokkola-Rovaniemi, vaikka ei maksa siitä mitään.

On myös melkoista yleistämistä tehdä oletus, että yöjuna on (aina) parempi vaihtoehto kuin klo. 4.00 lähtevä Pendolino. Makuuvaunussa on niin paljon nukkumista häiritseviä tekijöitä, että kotona tai hotellihuoneessa vietetty yö voi hyvinkin olla parempi, vaikka olisi 2-3 tuntia lyhyempi. Lisäksi etenkin sinisissä makuuvaunuissa peseytymismahdollisuudet ovat kehnot, joten ne eivät ole mukava vaihtoehto sellaiselle matkustajalle, jonka on oltava aamulla siistissä kunnossa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä varmaan ollaan asian ytimessä. Vaikka kukaan ei ole Suomen sisäisten lentojen markkinoilla kilpailemalla erityisesti rikastunut, on maakuntalennoilla kuitenkin tuotettu alueellisille keskuksille sellaista lisäarvoa, jonka valtiovalta nyt on halukas säilyttämään ostopalveluilla tai muilla vippaskonsteilla.


Finncommin lakkautettujen lentojen jatkajia löytynee varmasti Porin ja Jyväskylän reiteille ilman valtion tukea, mutta Seinäjoen sijoittaisin valiitettavasti samaan kategoriaan kuin Mikkeli jonka lennot on lennetty jo vuosia sitten. Seinäjoelle on niin hyvät junayhteydet Helsingistä (kesto 2.5 - 3 h) ja kaupunki on muutenkin reilusti Poria ja Jyväskylää penempi. Lisäksi lennot Seinäjoelle ylipäänsä on verrattain uusi juttu. Ne alkoivat 1980-luvulla surullisenkuuluisan Wasawingsin (2 vakavaa lentoturmaa aika lyhyessä ajassa ja niiden seurauksena toimintakielto ja konkurssi) käynnistäminä ja ovat olleet useaan otteeseen muutenkin katkolla. Lisäksi eteläpohjalaisilla on mahdollisuus käyttää Vaasan ja Tampereen lentokenttiä. 

Muutenkin lentoliikenne on verotuksellisesti eri asemassa juna- ja muun pintaliikenteen kanssa koska lentopolttoaineesta ei peritä polttoaineveroa ja ulkomaiset halpalentoyhtiöt käyttävät ulkomaista miehistöä halvan työvoiman maista.



> Olkoon totuus sitten mikä tahansa, ainakaan ministeriön silmissä VR ei ole yöjunapalveluillaan vastaavaa lisäarvoa kyennyt tuottamaan. Junaliikenteen kärsimä prestiisivaje lentoihin nähden on väistämättä ainakin osaltaan VR:n syy.


Itä-Suomen yöjunayhteyksien asteittainen alasajo alkoi jo 1990-luvulla. Ensiksi Karjalan yöjunan reittiä pidennettiin Pieksämäen kautta kulkevaksi ja yhteysjuna Nurmeksen suuntaan lakkautettiin. Seuraavat toimintaa rampauttavat toimenpiteet olivat postin ja kiitotavaran kuljettamisen lopettaminen junissa ja ravintolapalvelujen heikentäminen sekä autokuljetusmahdollisuudesta luopuminen. Lopullinen niitti oli halpalennot 2000-luvun alussa Flying Finn nimisen lentoyhtiön toimesta käytti  työvoimanaan Finskilltä eläkkeelle siirtyneitä mutta meni siitä huolimatta konkkaan. Joka tapauksessa junalla matkustamisen suosio yöjunalla itä-Suomeen romahti. Mielestäni kannattaisi kokeilla kuitenkin viikonloppuisin ajettavaa yöjunaa, kuvittelisi sillä olevan kysyntää aivan kuten Kolarin reitillä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Itä-Suomen yöjunayhteyksien asteittainen alasajo alkoi jo 1990-luvulla. Ensiksi Karjalan yöjunan reittiä pidennettiin Pieksämäen kautta kulkevaksi ja yhteysjuna Nurmeksen suuntaan lakkautettiin.


Karjalan yöjunassa oli 1990- ja 2000-luvuilla vain muutama hassu vaunu, joten sen kysyntä oli tästä päätellen minimaalinen. Kontiomäen yöjuna oli sentään jo junan näköinenkin. Sen lopullista lakkauttamista perusteltiin Lahden oikoradan valmistumisella. Tosin perustelu olisi uskottavampi, jos olisi edes yhden aikataulukauden ajan kokeiltu, löytyykö oikorataa kulkevalle yöjunalle käyttäjiä. Nythän kukaan ei voi varmuudella tietää, miten ko. yhteys olisi kannattanut.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Karjalan yöjunassa oli 1990- ja 2000-luvuilla vain muutama hassu vaunu, joten sen kysyntä oli tästä päätellen minimaalinen. Kontiomäen yöjuna oli sentään jo junan näköinenkin. Sen lopullista lakkauttamista perusteltiin Lahden oikoradan valmistumisella. Tosin perustelu olisi uskottavampi, jos olisi edes yhden aikataulukauden ajan kokeiltu, löytyykö oikorataa kulkevalle yöjunalle käyttäjiä. Nythän kukaan ei voi varmuudella tietää, miten ko. yhteys olisi kannattanut.


Kuitenkin 1980-luvulla Karjalankin yöjuna oli kunnon juna. Makuu ja istumavaunujen lisäksi oli posti- ja kiitotavaravaunuja. Ilmeisesti niiden kuljettamisen lopettamisen myötä junat yhdistettiin ja siksi suosio heikkeni. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Kuitenkin 1980-luvulla Karjalankin yöjuna oli kunnon juna. Makuu ja istumavaunujen lisäksi oli posti- ja kiitotavaravaunuja. Ilmeisesti niiden kuljettamisen lopettamisen myötä junat yhdistettiin ja siksi suosio heikkeni.


Minulla on mielikuva 80-luvulta, että Joensuun yöjuna oli jo silloin alle 10 vaunuinen.  Joku 8 vaunua saattoi olla tavanomainen. Kun siitä vähennetään posti- ja konduktöörivaunut ja silloin taisi olla vielä joku suora vaunu Savonlinnaankin niin ei siitä varsinaista matkustajaosastoa jää  montaakaan vaunua Joensuuhun asti. Tosin voi olla, että muistan väärin.

----------


## GT8N

> Hienoista ideoista ja yöjunan hyödyistä huolimatta, kysyntää vaan ei siltikään ole tarpeeksi. Bisnesmiehet eivät todellakaan kuluta aikaansa junassa yön yli, kun Helsinkiin voi lentää tunnissa, ja yritys maksaa matkan. Tavallisella kansalla ei ole Kainuun ja Oulun korkeudelta jokaviikkoista asiaa Helsinkiin. Tavallinen kansa pääsee päiväjunallakin, sopivasti linnanmäen/korkeasaaren avautumisen aikaan Helsinkiin.


Omakohtaisellakin kokemuksella voin väittää, että junien kannattamattomuuspuheet ovat kotoisin juuri sieltä, missä matkustajatilastotkin "katoavat". Jos yöjuna on loppuunmyyty ja ihmisiä nukkuu päivävaunujen lisäksi Rbkt:n sohvilla Fot:in lattioilla, vaunujen eteisissä ym. paikoissa, epäilen kannattamattomuutta.

Tavallista kansaa ei paljon lohduta, jos pitää ensin matkustaa päiväjunalla ja yöpyä hotellissa. Vapaa-aikaa kuluu matkan ja yön verran. Yöjunalla puolestaan pystyi hyödyntämään nukkumisajan paikasta toiseen siirtymiseen ja pääsi varmasti edullisemmin juna+hotelli vaihtoehtoon verrattuna. 




> Eri asia on sitten junalla Lappiin lomareissut, jotka taitavat olla nykyisin se suurin yöjunan syy, miksi yöjunia yleensä Suomen päästä päähän ajaa. Ei esim Oulustakaan mitään suurta tungosta etelän yöjuniin ole, vaan kyllä niillä matkataan juurikin päästä päähän, lomatarkoituksessa.


Vaikka lomamatkaajia on paljon, on muitakin kulkijoita jotka tarvitsevat yöjunia. Siitä kertoo jotain sekin, että vaikkapa Kemijärvelle makuupaikat on yleensä loppuumyyty viikkoa ennen junan lähtöä. Tarjonnassa on vikaa - ei kysynnässä.





> On myös melkoista yleistämistä tehdä oletus, että yöjuna on (aina) parempi vaihtoehto kuin klo. 4.00 lähtevä Pendolino. Makuuvaunussa on niin paljon nukkumista häiritseviä tekijöitä, että kotona tai hotellihuoneessa vietetty yö voi hyvinkin olla parempi, vaikka olisi 2-3 tuntia lyhyempi. Lisäksi etenkin sinisissä makuuvaunuissa peseytymismahdollisuudet ovat kehnot, joten ne eivät ole mukava vaihtoehto sellaiselle matkustajalle, jonka on oltava aamulla siistissä kunnossa.


Yöjuna ei ehkä kaikille ole paras vaihtoehto, mutta on vähintään epäreilua, että eräs taho päättää, että sellaista vaihoehtoa kun yöjuna ei enää tarjota edes niille, joille se on kelvannut tai ollut paras, nopein, helpoin tai taloudellisin vaihtoehto.

Ja kyllä sinisen vaunun makuupaikka ilman suihkua voittaa 1000-0 yöpendoliinon epämukavan ja huonolla niskatyynyllä varustetun jakkaran valaistussa avo-osastossa kuulutuksineen. 

Olen joskus yrittänyt nukkua IC:ssä ja pendolinossa, mutta siitä ei ole tullut muuta kuin niska kipeäksi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen joskus yrittänyt nukkua IC:ssä ja pendolinossa, mutta siitä ei ole tullut muuta kuin niska kipeäksi.


Ja minä olen kerran yrittänyt nukkua yöjunassa ja sen unettoman yön jälkeen olen valinnut lentokoneen pitkille matkoille. No, kai niitäkin löytyy jotka siellä saavat nukuttua.

----------


## Compact

> Ja minä olen kerran yrittänyt nukkua yöjunassa ja sen unettoman yön jälkeen olen valinnut lentokoneen pitkille matkoille.


Minä puolestani olen muutaman yön yrittänyt nukkua lentokoneessa ja niin huonoon paikkaan tuohon sinänsä yksinkertaiseen hommaan en ole koskaan muualla törmännyt. Lattialla naapuri-istuinten alla kippurassa oli lentokoneen paras paikka... 

Vastannee ehkä jollainlailla erästä nukuttua loppukesän yötä Nissanin etupenkillä Minkiön ratapihalla, mutta silloin ei matka edennyt eteenpäin.

----------


## PNu

> Ja kyllä sinisen vaunun makuupaikka ilman suihkua voittaa 1000-0 yöpendoliinon epämukavan ja huonolla niskatyynyllä varustetun jakkaran valaistussa avo-osastossa kuulutuksineen.


Mutta nythän sinisen makuuvaunun korvikkeena kajaanilaisille onkin, että voi nukkua ensin 4-5 h kotona ja sen jälkeen ponkaisee sängystä ylös ehtiäkseen klo. 4.00 lähtevään Pendolinoon. Itse pidän tämän kaltaista vaihtoehtoa jo hyvinkin kilpailukykyisenä sinisen makuuvaunun paikkaan verrattuna.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja minä olen kerran yrittänyt nukkua yöjunassa ja sen unettoman yön jälkeen olen valinnut lentokoneen pitkille matkoille. No, kai niitäkin löytyy jotka siellä saavat nukuttua.





> Mutta nythän sinisen makuuvaunun korvikkeena kajaanilaisille onkin, että voi nukkua ensin 4-5 h kotona ja sen jälkeen ponkaisee sängystä ylös ehtiäkseen klo. 4.00 lähtevään Pendolinoon. Itse pidän tämän kaltaista vaihtoehtoa jo hyvinkin kilpailukykyisenä sinisen makuuvaunun paikkaan verrattuna.


Minä olen nukkunut monta kertaa yöjunassa ja valvonut vielä useammin päivävaunun penkillä, vaikka on kuinka nukuttanut. Mutta silläkään ei ole mitään merkitystä sille, miten liikennepalveluita suunnitellaan ja tarjotaan. Aina löytyy yksittäisiä tapauksia, mutta palveluita tehdään tuhansia ja kymmeniä tuhansia tai peräti miljoonia matkoja varten.

Ja toinen puoli asiasta on se, miten ja millaisia palveluita voidaan järjestää. Ei se, että yöjunassa on 3 makuuvaunua tarkoita, että junan voi jättää ajamatta. Tai että kun siinä on 6 Pendolinovaunua, juna on tarpeellinen ja tuottaa voittoa. Tilanne voi olla täysin päinvastoin. Tilastoista ei löydy juurikaan katetta sille, että yöjunan korvaaminen Pendolinolla olisi ollut järkevää tai kannattavaa.

Matkamäärien kehitys Kajaanin suuntaan ei juuri poikkea yleisestä junamatkustamisen kehityksestä. Sen sijaan Pendolinon ajaminen 3-vaunuisen yöjunan sijasta on kalliimpaa, mutta vastaavaa kehitystä ei ole näkynyt matkamäärissä. Eli matkämäärät eivät ole kehittyneet selvästi paremmin kuin muualla eikä niin paljon, että kasvaneet kulut olisi katettu. Pikemminkin on perusteltua olettaa, että makuuvaunujunan vaihtamien Pendolinoon on heikentänyt VR-Yhtymän kannattavuutta. Ja jos makuuvaunujuna on ollut tappiollinen, Pendolino on enemmän tappiollinen.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

Laskelmissa täytyy ottaa huomioon myös kokonaisuus. En tiedä tarkalleen, minkälainen Savon radan kalustokierto on, mutta puolityhjä pendolinovuoro on hyvin todennäköisesti kannattavampi, kuin pendolinosiirto samalla reitillä ilman matkustajia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laskelmissa täytyy ottaa huomioon myös kokonaisuus. En tiedä tarkalleen, minkälainen Savon radan kalustokierto on, mutta puolityhjä pendolinovuoro on hyvin todennäköisesti kannattavampi, kuin pendolinosiirto samalla reitillä ilman matkustajia.


En muista VR-Yhtymän perustelleen tällä argumentilla yöjunan korvaamista Pendolinoparilla. Toisaalta tuntuu siltä, että jos liikenne on suunniteltu niin, että tarvitaan junarungolle 1000 km luokassa oleva siirtoajo, taitaa kokonaisuudessa olla jotain pahasti pielessä.

Mutta ehkä se on mahdollista, että on tehty sellainen aikataulurakenne, jossa kuluttajalle on mielekästä matkustaa vain toiseen suuntaan junalla. Vuorokausihan ei ole symmetrinen, vaan työpäivä sijaitsee päivän alkupäässä ja vapaa-aika loppupäässä. Mutta jos toiseen suuntaan mennään junalla ja toiseen vaikka lennetään, se vasta typerää onkin. Molemmilla kulkumuodoilla on tuplakulut ja puolikkat tulot. Tällaisen välttämiseksi muuten hyvä keino on ollut hinnoitella menopaluu selkeästi kahta menolippua edullisemmaksi. Siitäkin on VR-Yhtymässä luovuttu.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta ehkä se on mahdollista, että on tehty sellainen aikataulurakenne, jossa kuluttajalle on mielekästä matkustaa vain toiseen suuntaan junalla. Vuorokausihan ei ole symmetrinen, vaan työpäivä sijaitsee päivän alkupäässä ja vapaa-aika loppupäässä. Mutta jos toiseen suuntaan mennään junalla ja toiseen vaikka lennetään, se vasta typerää onkin. Molemmilla kulkumuodoilla on tuplakulut ja puolikkat tulot. Tällaisen välttämiseksi muuten hyvä keino on ollut hinnoitella menopaluu selkeästi kahta menolippua edullisemmaksi. Siitäkin on VR-Yhtymässä luovuttu.


Jos lähtöpaikka on Kajaani tai muu Kainuun paikkakunta ja haluaa päästä sieltä Helsinkiin yöjunalla, on toki mahdollisuus matkustaa Oulun kautta. Lähtö Kajaanista on klo 2056 ja saapuminen Helsinkiin 0836. Hinnaksi makuupaikoineen tulee VR.n laskurin mukaan Kajaanista Helsinkiin 95 /suunta/aikuinen. On kympin verran halvempaa kuin lentäminen halvimmalla mahdolisella lipulla. Pienellä hinnoittelukikakilulla VR voisi myydä kajaanilaisille lippu Oulun kautta linnuntietariffin mukaan.

Mitä Kuopioon ja Iisalmeen tulee niin se on nykyisillä junanopeuksilla todella lyhyt matka makuuvaunulla tehtäväksi. Kuvittelisin että aamun aikainen pendolino-vuoro palvelee ensisijaisesti juuri kuopiolaisia mutta juna lähtee Kajaanista juuri kalustokierto-syistä. 

Jos Savon radan yöjunaa halutaan tosissaan palauttaa, ovat realistiset mahdollisuudet joko lomasesonkina ja viikonloppuisin kulkeva juna samaan tyyliin kuin Kolarin radalla, tai sitten että toinen Rovaniemen yöjunapareista kulkisi aina Savon radan kautta joskin juna pysähtyisi silloin Kajaanissa valitettavasti "säädyttömään" aikaan.  

Varsinaista "potkua" asian edistämiseksi saataisiin jos jatkettaisiin Taivalkoskelle päättyvä tynkärata Kuusamon/Rukatunturin kautta Kemijärvelle, mahdollisesti sieltä vielä ylöspäin Ivaloon ja Norjaan.

Aina silloin tällöin on ollut esillä mahdollinen junayhteys reitillä Joensuu-Sortavala- Petroskoi, ja sellaiselle olisi ainakin kesäaikaan kysyntää sikäli kuin ymmärrän. Jos sellainen saataisiin aikaiseksi niin Helsinki-Joensuu yöjunakin voisi palauttaa jos sen tulo ja lähtö Joensuussa osuisi Petroskoin juna kanssa samaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## SD202

> Ja toinen puoli asiasta on se, miten ja millaisia palveluita voidaan järjestää. Ei se, että yöjunassa on 3 makuuvaunua tarkoita, että junan voi jättää ajamatta.


Juuri näin. Kysy vaikka RENFEltä (Espanjan rautateiltä) onko taloudellisesti järkevää liikennöidä yöjunaa Bilbaosta Madridiin kokoonpanolla sähköveturi+makuuvaunu?  :Very Happy: 

Olin yksi niistä neljästä matkustajasta, jotka matkustivat eräänä tammikuisena yönä viiis vuotta sitten kyseisellä junalla.  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Muutama päivä sitten luin lehdestä, olisiko ollut Kainuun Sanomat, että Kajaanista illalla Ouluun lähtevään junaan tulevaisuudessa ehkä liitetään makuuvaunu(ja). Oulussa ne varmaan liitettäisiin Helsinkiin menevään junaan. Siinähän se yöjunayhteys sitten olisikin.

Kuulin kerrottavan Pendolinolla Kajaaniin tulleesta matkustajasta ja että junassa oli ollut toinenkin matkustaja. Olisiko niiin, että jos Pendolino ei kävisi yöllä Helsingistä  (19.12-09.48) Kajaanissa, niin se olisi jouten varikolla? Luulen, että kainuulaisten kannalta olisi hyödyllisempää, jos nykyään Kuopioon jäävä, Helsingistä 15.12 lähtenyt pendo jatkaisi Kajaaniin ja nykyään Kajaaniin tuleva jäisi Kuopioon.

Muutama vuosi sitten katsoin joltain englanninkieliseltä nettisivulta Japanin kaukojunien aikatauluja. Huomiota kiinnitti se, että päiväjunia ei lähtenyt lähtöasemalta aikaisemmin kuin 6.00 ja että päiväjunat saapuivat määräasemalle viimeistään 23.59. Japanilaisia sanotaan ahkeriksi, mutta eivät he näytä yöunestaan tinkivän niin paljon kuin kainuulaisten haluttaisiin tinkivän (klo 4.00 lähtevä "päiväjuna").

Joitakin vuosia sitten matkustin makuuvaunussa Joensuusta Turkuun. Joensuusta lähdettäessä junassa oli yksi makuuvaunu Turkuun ja kaksi Helsinkiin. En tiedä, paljonko muita matkustajia oli, mutta ketään ei näkynyt eikä kuulunut siinä vaunussa ennen junan lähtöä.

Asustelen Kainuussa Ristijärvellä vapun jälkeiseltä viikolta syys-lokakuun vaihteen tienoille. Olisi kiinnostavaa, jos joku ympärivuotinen asukas kertoisi kokemuksiaan ja mielipiteitään ketjun aiheesta.

Tällaisia näkökulmia Kainuusta nettitikun välityksellä. Asuinrakennuksen yhden ikkunan luota löytyy ajoittain jopa kolme Geetä.

----------


## Murzu

> Toisaalta tuntuu siltä, että jos liikenne on suunniteltu niin, että tarvitaan junarungolle 1000 km luokassa oleva siirtoajo, taitaa kokonaisuudessa olla jotain pahasti pielessä.
> Antero


Kokonaisuudesta sen verran, että Helsinki-Kajaani iltapendo S79 19.12-0.55, aiheuttaa sen, että runko pitää ajaa myös jossain vaiheessa sieltä pois, mieluimmin heti aamulla, kalustokierron tehokkuuden kannalta. Mikäli aamuyhteyttä Kajaanista ei haluta, voidaan tietysti ajaa iltapendo vain Kuopioon tai Iisalmeen saakka, ja sitten aamulla takaisin toiseen suuntaan. Mutta sitten Kajaanissa valitettaisiin iltayhteyden puuttumista. 

Jos haluttaisiin pitää iltayhteys Kajaaniin, ja luopua aamuyhteydestä, tulisi siirtoajoa 83-168km, riippuen siitä, ajettaisiinko siirtoajo Iisalmeen vai Kuopioon saakka tyhjänä. Koska pendoliino pitää joka tapauksessa ajaa Kajaanista saakka, niin eikö se ole järkevää ajaa ennemmin matkustajapalvelumielessä, kuin tyhjänä. Enkä ymmärrä tuota 1000km vertausta ollenkaan, kun kyseessä on osamatka Kajaani-Iisalmi-Kuopio. 

Eli kyse on juurikin tästä tarpeiden epäsymmetrisyydestä, kysyntää on eri kellonaikoina eri suuntiin, väkisinkin joitain osuuksia joudutaan ajamaan vähillä matkustajamäärillä, joita sitten toisen suunnan matkustajamäärät kompensoi. Molempiin suuntiin on pakko ajaa, jotta junaliikenne toimii. Vielä tällä vuosikymmenellä ei ole olemassa teleporttia, tai muuta aikasiirrintä, jonka avulla junia voitaisiin taikoa eri puolille Suomea sekunnin murto-osissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli kyse on juurikin tästä tarpeiden epäsymmetrisyydestä, kysyntää on eri kellonaikoina eri suuntiin, väkisinkin joitain osuuksia joudutaan ajamaan vähillä matkustajamäärillä, joita sitten toisen suunnan matkustajamäärät kompensoi.


En pidä kovin viisaana suunnitella epäsymmetrisiä aikatauluja, mutta nyt näyttää siltä, että niin on tehty. Jos pelkistän, on tehty muutos, jossa aiemmasta symmetrisestä tarjonnasta on siirrytty epäsymmetriseen, jonka tuotantokustannukset ovat kalliimmat mutta menekki ei ole parempi. Palveleeko tällainen edes liikevoiton tavoittelun päämäärää?




> Molempiin suuntiin on pakko ajaa, jotta junaliikenne toimii. Vielä tällä vuosikymmenellä ei ole olemassa teleporttia, tai muuta aikasiirrintä, jonka avulla junia voitaisiin taikoa eri puolille Suomea sekunnin murto-osissa.


Olisiko tämä asia unohtunut uusien aikataulujen suunnittelijoilta? Tulee myös mieleen selitykset Kemijärven junan lopettamisen välttämättömyydestä: Täysiä vaunuja ei voi ajaa Kemijärvelle, koska ajaminen maksoi enemmän kuin lipun hinnan ero Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven välillä. Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, missä tämä sama kannattamattomuusraja on Kajaanin Pendoparin kohdalla ja miksi Kemijärven periaatetta ei noudateta Pendolinon kanssa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olisiko tämä asia unohtunut uusien aikataulujen suunnittelijoilta? Tulee myös mieleen selitykset Kemijärven junan lopettamisen välttämättömyydestä: Täysiä vaunuja ei voi ajaa Kemijärvelle, koska ajaminen maksoi enemmän kuin lipun hinnan ero Rovaniemen ja Kemijärven välillä. Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla, missä tämä sama kannattamattomuusraja on Kajaanin Pendoparin kohdalla ja miksi Kemijärven periaatetta ei noudateta Pendolinon kanssa.


Näissä tapauksissa on kyse eri asioista. Ensinäki Kemijärven junayhteyttä ei lopetettu 2006 vaan makuuvaunujen veto erillisellä dieselveturilla sähköistyksen valmistuttua Rovaniemelle, joka olisi vaatinut agregaattivaunun, nähtiin VR:n mielestä liian kalliiksi ja siksi makuuvaunut jätettiin Rovaniemelle ja yhteys Kemijärvelle muuttui tuolloin kiskobussiksi. Kemijärven makuuvaunut palautettiin kun VR oli kärsinyt niin kovan imagotappion ja toisaalta kiskobussi ei oikein palvellut lomakohteisiin suurine kantamuksineen matkustavia eli lentoliikenne uhkasi viedä pidemmän korren tämän asiakassegnmentin (=Helsingin Herrat)  kohdalla jota pidetään tärkeänä. 

Kainuuun ja pohjois-Savon reitillä lomaliikenteen osuus on Lappia paljon pienempi ja yöjuna ei pysty sillä reitillä kilpailemaan lentoliikenteen kanssa ns asiointimatkustajien osalta, mutta pendolinoilla ja muilal nopeilal päiväjunayhteyksillä on yritetty korjata tilanne. Pendolinon ajaminen iltaisin Helsingistä Kajaaniin on merkinnyt palvelun paranemista  aikaisempaan tilanteeseen verrattuna siinä mielessä että yhteys ajankäytön osalta sopii monelle. Junarungon aikainen paluulähtö on käytännössä tyhjänä ajoa Kuopioon asti jossa suurin osa matkustajista nousee kyytiin. Kajaanilaisille joiden on oltava aamulla Helsingissä on järjestetty mahdolliuus kulkea myös yöjunalla joka lähtee Oulusta, mutta yhteyden vaihdollisuuden ja hinnoittelun vuoksi ei ole erityisen kilpailukykyinen lentoliikenteen kanssa sekään. 

Kaikein kaikkiaan Kainuu on hankalassa asemassa junaliikenteen järjestämisen kannalta  koska sinne suuntautuva matkailu hajaantuu niin moneen paikkaan Lappiin verrattuna, ja matka etelästä on lyhyempi, että siksi hyvin moni etelästä kulkeva lomalainen käyttää mielumin omaa autoa sinne matkustaessan. Yöjunan palauttaminen Savon radalle onnistuisi parhaiten jos matkailuyritykset tulisivat jollain tavalla mukaan ja huolehtisivat bussiyhteyksien järjestämisestä asemilta kohteisiin ja myisivät pakettimatkoja joihin kuuluu junamatka. Myös autonkuljetusvaunun saaminen siihen junaan olisi tärkeää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> En pidä kovin viisaana suunnitella epäsymmetrisiä aikatauluja, mutta nyt näyttää siltä, että niin on tehty. Jos pelkistän, on tehty muutos, jossa aiemmasta symmetrisestä tarjonnasta on siirrytty epäsymmetriseen, jonka tuotantokustannukset ovat kalliimmat mutta menekki ei ole parempi. Palveleeko tällainen edes liikevoiton tavoittelun päämäärää?


Tämä aikaisempi "symmetrinen" tarjonta tarkoitti, että ajettiin yöjunalla, joka niin Helsingin- kuin Kuopion/Kontiomäen/Oulun-päässäkin seisoi koko päivän joutilaana. Kalusto siis teki vähemmän kuin puolet vuorokaudesta töitä. Tuskin ratapihalla tyhjän panttina seisova junarunko palvelee liikevoiton tavoittelun päämäärää paremmin, kuin tehokas Pendolino-kierto, vaikka jälkimmäisessä jouduttaisiinkin joku Kajaani-Iisalmi-osuus ajamaan tappiolla.

----------


## GT8N

Se, että Kajaanista lähtee ennen kukonlaulua pendolino kalustokierrollisesta syystä ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö sieltä voisi lähteä myös normaaleille ihmisille sopiviin aikoihin yöjunaa. En myöskään käsitä perustelua nykyisiä nopeita matka-aikoja. Eihän yöjunan ole tarkoisuskaan ajaa niin nopeasti, kuin mahdollista, muutenhan se olisi perillä "pendolinon lähtöaikoina". Tästä hyvänä esimerkkinä toimii vaikkapa Kuopion makuuvaunu. Matka ei ollut pitkä, mutta silti saattoi nukkua pitkät unet. Yöjunat olisivat voineet ajaa yhtä hyvin jatkossakin aikatauluillaan Riihimäenkin kautta tarjoten järkevämmän yhteyden myös Hämeenlinnan suunnasta tulijoille. (Silloin joskus kun asiakaspalvelua mahtoi merkitä jotakin saattoi vaikkapa kuljetuttaa autonsa Kouvolasta Kontiomäelle ja nukkua samalla. Nykyään kannattaa ajaa autolla.)

Moni  ei varmaan ole edes pysynyt perässä virallisisista selityksistä savon yöjunien lopettamiselle, kun milloin ei kannattanut ja milloin tuli oikorata ja milloin sinisiä makuuvaunuja oli pakko romuttaa ja niin edespäin.

PS. Ruotsissahan voi matkustaa yksityisen operaattorin yöjunassa, jossa vaunustosta valtaosa on saneerattuja 1940-luvun makuuvaunuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinäki Kemijärven junayhteyttä ei lopetettu 2006 vaan makuuvaunujen veto erillisellä dieselveturilla sähköistyksen valmistuttua Rovaniemelle, joka olisi vaatinut agregaattivaunun, nähtiin VR:n mielestä liian kalliiksi ja siksi makuuvaunut jätettiin Rovaniemelle ja yhteys Kemijärvelle muuttui tuolloin kiskobussiksi.


VR-Yhtymän oma ratkaisu oli kumipyöräbussit. Ei VR-Yhtymä halunnut ajaa Kemijärvelle minkäänlaisella junalla, mutta joutui alistumaan junan järjestämiseen.

Huvittuneena olen katsellut nykyistä Kemijärven junaa, jossa ei imagosyistä voi olla sinisiä vaunuja, mikä oli yksi VR-Yhtymän esittämä syy lopettamiselle. En ole vielä nähnyt junaa kolmivärisenä, mutta eiköhän juna kohta ole sitä ihan vakiokokoonpanona.




> Tämä aikaisempi "symmetrinen" tarjonta tarkoitti, että ajettiin yöjunalla, joka niin Helsingin- kuin Kuopion/Kontiomäen/Oulun-päässäkin seisoi koko päivän joutilaana. Kalusto siis teki vähemmän kuin puolet vuorokaudesta töitä. Tuskin ratapihalla tyhjän panttina seisova junarunko palvelee liikevoiton tavoittelun päämäärää paremmin, kuin tehokas Pendolino-kierto, vaikka jälkimmäisessä jouduttaisiinkin joku Kajaani-Iisalmi-osuus ajamaan tappiolla.


Halvemmaksi tulee seisottaa kalustoa kuin liikuttaa sitä tyhjänä. Eikä päivävaunujakaan voi käyttää öisin  tai ei ainakaan pitäisi voida, se on huonoa palvelua.

Mutta tämä perustelu on minusta yhtä hyvä kuin verrata henkilö- ja tavaraliikenteen vaunuja ja moittia henkilövaunuja kehnoiksi, kun niissä on niin kehno kuorman ja oman painon suhde. Ja sillä peruteella sitten vaatia, että siirrytään henkilöliikenteessä tehokkaampaan kaluston käyttöön ja korvataan matkustajavaunut tavaravaunuilla. Onhan tätä erityisoloissa tehtykin, itsekin olen matkustanut mukavasti Gblk:ssa.

Antero

----------


## Move on

> Moni  ei varmaan ole edes pysynyt perässä virallisisista selityksistä savon yöjunien lopettamiselle, kun milloin ei kannattanut ja milloin tuli oikorata ja milloin sinisiä makuuvaunuja oli pakko romuttaa ja niin edespäin.


LVM:n ja VR:n "virallinen" selitys vuonna 2005 oli ostoliikennemäärärahaleikkausten kohdistaminen sisämaan yöjunaliikenteeseen, koska UJA Kerava-Lahti -oikoratoineen oli (muka) poistamassa yön yli matkustamisen tarpeen Itä-Suomessa. Samassa yhteydessä VR katsoi parhaaksi lakkauttaa Rovaniemi-Kemijärvi -osuuden henkilöliikenteen, vaikka se ei kuulunut ostoliikenteeseen. Tätäkin lakkautusta perusteltiin tappiollisuudella. Tarkoitus oli lopettaa yöjuna 3.9.2006 ja sen tilalle asetettava Roi-Kjä -taajamajuna (Dv12+siniset vaunut) jo heti vuoden vaihteessa.

Ennen vuoden 2005 sopimusta oli 1990-luvun puolivälistä lähtien käyty vuosittain näytelmä, jossa ensin hallitus budjettiesityksessään vähensi tappiollisen junaliikenteen ostorahoja ja myöhemmin eduskunta palautti määrärahan ennalleen VR:n uhattua lakkauttaa joidenkin rataosien liikenteen. Rataosat olivat yleensä Hanko-Karjaa ja Kotka-Kouvola, jotka ainakin siihen aikaan olivat VR:n ilmoituksen mukaan maan tappiollisimmat yhteydet.

Kohdistamalla säästöt sisämaan yöjuniin saatiin kokonaisten rataosien lakkauttaminen estettyä ja VR, hallitus ja eduskunta tyytyväseksi. Ainoa, joka jälleen unohdettiin, oli asiakas.

----------


## PNu

> VR-Yhtymän oma ratkaisu oli kumipyöräbussit. Ei VR-Yhtymä halunnut ajaa Kemijärvelle minkäänlaisella junalla, mutta joutui alistumaan junan järjestämiseen.


VR oli valmis jopa kaksinkertaistamaan Kemijärven radan junatarjonnan. Tämä olisi ollut kalustokiertojenkin kannalta edullista, koska silloin Kemijärven liikenne olisi voitu hoitaa samoilla vaunuilla kuin Oulu-Rovaniemi-päiväjunat eikä Kemijärven junaan olisi tarvittu omaa runkoa. Mutta tämä ratkaisu ei kelvannut muille osapuolille.




> Huvittuneena olen katsellut nykyistä Kemijärven junaa, jossa ei imagosyistä voi olla sinisiä vaunuja, mikä oli yksi VR-Yhtymän esittämä syy lopettamiselle. En ole vielä nähnyt junaa kolmivärisenä, mutta eiköhän juna kohta ole sitä ihan vakiokokoonpanona.


VR:llä on aina ollut usealla eri tavalla maalattuja vaunuja ja niitä on liitetty samaan junaan tarpeen mukaan. Vaunujen väritys ei Kemijärven yöjunassakaan ollut mikään oikea este vaan se, ettei uusia ja vanhoja makuuvaunuja haluttu liittää samaan junaan, koska VR halusi periä uusista makuuvaunuista korkeampaa hintaa ja vanhojen halvempien vaunujen liittäminen samaan junaan olisi vienyt tältä pohjan pois. Kemijärven yöjuna-aktivistit itse väänsivät tämän muotoon, ettei sinisiä ja punaisia vaunuja voi olla samassa junassa saadakseen VR:n perustelut näyttämään typeriltä.




> Mutta tämä perustelu on minusta yhtä hyvä kuin verrata henkilö- ja tavaraliikenteen vaunuja ja moittia henkilövaunuja kehnoiksi, kun niissä on niin kehno kuorman ja oman painon suhde. Ja sillä peruteella sitten vaatia, että siirrytään henkilöliikenteessä tehokkaampaan kaluston käyttöön ja korvataan matkustajavaunut tavaravaunuilla. Onhan tätä erityisoloissa tehtykin, itsekin olen matkustanut mukavasti Gblk:ssa.


Kysymyshän on vain siitä, minkälainen vaunu on mihinkin käyttötarkoitukseen optimaalinen. Jos uskot Gblk:n olevan sitä matkustajaliikenteessä niin siitä vaan. Minä en siihen kyllä usko mutta sen sijaan uskon, että nykyisillä junannopeuksilla päivävaunu on 2-3-kertaa maakuuvaunua suuremman paikkamääränsä ansiosta kilpailukykyinen ainakin 600-700 km:n matkoille asti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> VR:llä on aina ollut usealla eri tavalla maalattuja vaunuja ja niitä on liitetty samaan junaan tarpeen mukaan. Vaunujen väritys ei Kemijärven yöjunassakaan ollut mikään oikea este vaan se, ettei uusia ja vanhoja makuuvaunuja haluttu liittää samaan junaan, koska VR halusi periä uusista makuuvaunuista korkeampaa hintaa ja vanhojen halvempien vaunujen liittäminen samaan junaan olisi vienyt tältä pohjan pois. Kemijärven yöjuna-aktivistit itse väänsivät tämän muotoon, ettei sinisiä ja punaisia vaunuja voi olla samassa junassa saadakseen VR:n perustelut näyttämään typeriltä.


Tämän selityksen olen kanssa kuullut, joskin en viralliselta taholta. Eihän VR tietoisesti halunnut mainostaa että jos ostat lipun Ouluun vanhassa mahkuuvaunussa niin se tulee kympin pari halvemmaksi kuin uudessa, mutta hintatietoiset asiakkaat kuullemma tekivät niin ja Kemijärven sininen makuuvaunu oli loppuunmyyty Ouluun, Kemiin ja Roi:hin matkaavista ja kemijärveläisille jouduttiin myymään eioota.

VR olisi voinut yksinkertaisesti määritellä myyntiehdoissaan että Kemijärven makuuvaunuun myydään paikkoja vain Kemijärvelle matkustaville ja Ouluun tai muille asemilla poisjääville myydään paikoja vain uusissa punaisissa, tai sitten jos he nimenomaan haluavat sinisessä tai paikat punaisissa ovat loppu, niin siinä tapauksessa korkeampaan hintaan sinisessä. Tämä olisi onnistunut halvemmalla ilman mitään agregaattivaunuhankintoja. 

Toinen juttu on se että uudet makuuvaunut joissa on suihkut ja muut hotellitason mukavuudet olisi pitänyt laittaa alusta alkaen Helsinki-Moskova -reitille eikä millekään muulle. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> VR olisi voinut yksinkertaisesti määritellä myyntiehdoissaan että Kemijärven makuuvaunuun myydään paikkoja vain Kemijärvelle matkustaville ja Ouluun tai muille asemilla poisjääville myydään paikoja vain uusissa punaisissa, tai sitten jos he nimenomaan haluavat sinisessä tai paikat punaisissa ovat loppu, niin siinä tapauksessa korkeampaan hintaan sinisessä. Tämä olisi onnistunut halvemmalla ilman mitään agregaattivaunuhankintoja.


Tuokaan ei ole aivan yksinkertaista, koska on sellaisia lipputyyppejä (esim. vapaalippu, lomapassi), joihin ei ole merkitty matkan pääteasemaa. Mikään ei siis estä tuollaisella lipulla kulkevaa ilmoittamasta makuupaikkaa ostettaessa, että on menossa Kemijärvelle, vaikka jääkin pois jo Oulussa. Oikeasti Kemijärven makuuvaunuun olisi tarvittu kokonaan muista yöjunista eroava lippupolitiikka, jotta kaikki väärinkäytön mahdollisuudet olisi saatu estettyä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuokaan ei ole aivan yksinkertaista, koska on sellaisia lipputyyppejä (esim. vapaalippu, lomapassi), joihin ei ole merkitty matkan pääteasemaa. Mikään ei siis estä tuollaisella lipulla kulkevaa ilmoittamasta makuupaikkaa ostettaessa, että on menossa Kemijärvelle, vaikka jääkin pois jo Oulussa. Oikeasti Kemijärven makuuvaunuun olisi tarvittu kokonaan muista yöjunista eroava lippupolitiikka, jotta kaikki väärinkäytön mahdollisuudet olisi saatu estettyä.


Vapaalippulaisia eli VR:n omaa henkilökuntaa varten on omat sääntönsä mihin junaan lippu ylipäänsä kelpaa. Lomapasseja myydään niin vähän että ei ole merkitystä. 

Suomen yöjunaliikenteen kehittämistä on vaikeuttanut myös se että VR:ltä puuttuu kokonaan ns halpisvaihtoehto matkustaa yöllä maaten eli lepovaunut. Lepovaunuunhan saa matkustajia  mahtumaan n 60/vaunu (jos tavallinen 1-kerroksinen). Lepovaunua voi käyttää myös päivävaununa jos vuoteet käännetään päiväasentoon, eli jos sellaisia olisi käytössä niin niitä voisi käyttää päiväsaikaan taajamajunien vaunuina. Ja mitä parasta lepovaunuun saa aika helposti rakennettua vanhasta päivävaunun rungosta. Jos Savon radan yöjuna haluttaisiin tosissaan palauttaa niin osa matkustajista matkustaisi kuitenkin niin lyhyen matkan tai olisivat muutenkin niin partiolaishenkisiä että lepovaunu riittäisi heille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Vapaalippulaisia eli VR:n omaa henkilökuntaa varten on omat sääntönsä mihin junaan lippu ylipäänsä kelpaa.


Tietääkseni vapaalippu kelpaa kaikkiin yöjuniin. 




> Lomapasseja myydään niin vähän että ei ole merkitystä.


En tiedä lomapassien myyntimääristä mutta monta kertaa olen nähnyt sellaista konduktöörille tarjottavan, vaikka tapanani ei ole erityisesti kytätä, millä kanssamatkustajat matkansa maksavat. Siksi suhtaudun vähän epäillen väitteeseen, että kysymyksessä olisi marginaaliluokan lipputyyppi. Lisäksi voisi olettaa, että pitkillä matkoilla (eli juuri yöjunissa) lomapassin käyttö olisi keskimääräistä yleisempää, koska lomapassilla saa sitä paremman alennuksen, mitä pidemmän matkan tekee.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuokaan ei ole aivan yksinkertaista, koska on sellaisia lipputyyppejä (esim. vapaalippu, lomapassi), joihin ei ole merkitty matkan pääteasemaa. Mikään ei siis estä tuollaisella lipulla kulkevaa ilmoittamasta makuupaikkaa ostettaessa, että on menossa Kemijärvelle, vaikka jääkin pois jo Oulussa. Oikeasti Kemijärven makuuvaunuun olisi tarvittu kokonaan muista yöjunista eroava lippupolitiikka, jotta kaikki väärinkäytön mahdollisuudet olisi saatu estettyä.


Et voi tosissasi väittää, että lomapassilaiset ja vapaalippulaiset täyttäisivät Kemijärven-vaunut junasta täysin, vaikka osa heistä nimenomaan sinisessä haluaisikin matkustaa. Rainerin ehdotus Kemijärven-vaunujen paikkojen myynnistä vain Kemijärvelle matkustaville on minusta hyvä, ja pidän vähintäänkin kummallisena, ettei tällaista edes testattu vaihtoehtona yöjunayhteyden lopettamiselle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietääkseni vapaalippu kelpaa kaikkiin yöjuniin.


Olen itse aikoinaan ollut VR-konsernissa töissä ja muistan että talvisesonkiviikonloppuisin oli makuupaikoille myyntirajoituksia omalle henkilökunnalle ja taitaa olla vieläkin. Samoin aikoinaan kun pendolinot olivat uusia niin niillä matkustaminen kiellettiin henkilökuntalipulla kokonaan. Eli vapaalippusääntöjä voi aina muutella tarpeen mukaan. 




> En tiedä lomapassien myyntimääristä mutta monta kertaa olen nähnyt sellaista konduktöörille tarjottavan, vaikka tapanani ei ole erityisesti kytätä, millä kanssamatkustajat matkansa maksavat. Siksi suhtaudun vähän epäillen väitteeseen, että kysymyksessä olisi marginaaliluokan lipputyyppi. Lisäksi voisi olettaa, että pitkillä matkoilla (eli juuri yöjunissa) lomapassin käyttö olisi keskimääräistä yleisempää, koska lomapassilla saa sitä paremman alennuksen, mitä pidemmän matkan tekee.


Lomapasseihinkin voi asetta rajoitteita, samoin inter-rail-lippuihin. Näin on asian laita usein ulkomailla, junapassit eivät kelpaa ollenkaan kaikissa yöjunissa esim vaan joihinkin on ostettava ns globaalihintainen lippu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jykke

> Tietääkseni vapaalippu kelpaa kaikkiin yöjuniin.


Vapaalipussa jolla itse on joskus tullut mentyä on kohdat: IC Plus, IC, Pikajuna ja makuupaikka. Kyseiset kohdat merkitään kynällä (raksi ruutuun), mihin vaihtoehtoihin kyseinen vapaalippu kyseisellä henkilöllä kelpaa. En ole ihan 100% varma, että onko kyseessä se vapaalippu mitä tässä ajetaan takaa, mutta vapaalipuksi tuota kyseistä lippua on aina kutsuttu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vapaalipussa jolla itse on joskus tullut mentyä on kohdat: IC Plus, IC, Pikajuna ja makuupaikka. Kyseiset kohdat merkitään kynällä (raksi ruutuun), mihin vaihtoehtoihin kyseinen vapaalippu kyseisellä henkilöllä kelpaa. En ole ihan 100% varma, että onko kyseessä se vapaalippu mitä tässä ajetaan takaa, mutta vapaalipuksi tuota kyseistä lippua on aina kutsuttu.


Ulkopuolisile myönneyt vapaaliput kelpaavat aina niissä junatyypeissä joihin ne on merkitty ja haltija saa aina varata niihin sellaisen paikan kuin mihin leima oikeuttaa. Ulkopuolisille myönnetän vapaalippuja hyvin vähän joten niillä ei ole merkitystä tässä asiassa. 

Omalle henkilökunnalle on omat ohjeet, esim yksityismatkoilla on paikanvarauksista aina maksettava, mutta virkamatkoilla sen saa ilmaiseksi. Se maksaako vai ei on on jätetty lipunhaltijan omalletunnolle. Jos konnari on hyvin virkaintoinen hän voi alkaa kysellä jos viikonloppuna matkustaa ilmaispaikalla. Makuupaikkoja sai oma henkilökunta varata yksityismatkoilleen aikaisintaan  2 viikkoa ennen junan lähtöä jos lähtö osui joulu- hiihto- ja pääsiäislomasesonkien aikaan tai viikonlopulle. Kuvittelisin että nuo määräykset ovat yhä voimassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Et voi tosissasi väittää, että lomapassilaiset ja vapaalippulaiset täyttäisivät Kemijärven-vaunut junasta täysin, vaikka osa heistä nimenomaan sinisessä haluaisikin matkustaa.


En väitä tuollaista edes leikilläni. Kirjoitin, että vapaalipulla tai lomapassilla olisi voinut hankkia makuupaikan Kemijärven vaunuun. Se ei tarkoita samaa kuin "kaikki Kemijärven junan makuupaikat".

Ja VR:n kannaltahan ongelmana ei muutenkaan olisi ollut Kemijärven vaunujen täyttyminen vaan se, jos halvemmassa sinisessä makuuvaunussa matkustava olisi pois kalliimmasta punaisesta makuuvaunusta.


---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:33 ----------




> Olen itse aikoinaan ollut VR-konsernissa töissä ja muistan että talvisesonkiviikonloppuisin oli makuupaikoille myyntirajoituksia omalle henkilökunnalle ja taitaa olla vieläkin.


Mutta eiväthän sesonkilähdöt muutenkaan ole mikään ongelma, koska silloin kaikki makuupaikat viedään käsistä, vaikka hinnat ovat normaalilähtöjä korkeammat. Siitä on kysymys, että uusille maakuuvaunuille pitäisi hiljaisen kysynnänkin aikaan saada mahdollisimman hyvä käyttöaste.  




> Lomapasseihinkin voi asetta rajoitteita, samoin inter-rail-lippuihin.


Tottakai voi ja lippujärjestelmiä on mahdollista muuttaa yms. Mutta siinäkin tulee joku raja vastaan, kuinka paljon kannattaa säätöä tehdä yhtä Kemijärven junaa varten, jossa keskimäärin ei kulkenut matkustajia edes yhtä bussilastillista.

----------


## Matkalainen

> En väitä tuollaista edes leikilläni. Kirjoitin, että vapaalipulla tai lomapassilla olisi voinut hankkia makuupaikan Kemijärven vaunuun. Se ei tarkoita samaa kuin "kaikki Kemijärven junan makuupaikat".
> 
> Ja VR:n kannaltahan ongelmana ei muutenkaan olisi ollut Kemijärven vaunujen täyttyminen vaan se, jos halvemmassa sinisessä makuuvaunussa matkustava olisi pois kalliimmasta punaisesta makuuvaunusta.


Jos et tarkoittanut kaikkia tai edes merkittävää määrää paikoista, en ymmärrä missä ongelma on. Jos matkustajia tosiaan on alle bussilastillinen, ei näille niin monta sinistä makuuvaunua olisi tarvittu että sinne eksyvät muutamat lomapassilaiset olisivat edes marginaalista tappiota aiheuttaneet.

----------


## PNu

> Jos et tarkoittanut kaikkia tai edes merkittävää määrää paikoista, en ymmärrä missä ongelma on. Jos matkustajia tosiaan on alle bussilastillinen, ei näille niin monta sinistä makuuvaunua olisi tarvittu että sinne eksyvät muutamat lomapassilaiset olisivat edes marginaalista tappiota aiheuttaneet.


Siis Kemijärvelle oikeasti meneviä oli keskimäärin alle bussilastillinen. Sen sijaan Ouluun, Kemiin ja Rovaniemelle jääviä oli paljon enemmän ja heidän joukostaan ne potentiaaliset väärinkäyttäjät löytyvät. Tietysti jos Kemijärvelle olisi vedetty vain yksi sininen makuuvaunu (35 paikkaa) niin varmaan VR ei olisi konkurssia tehnyt, vaikka niistä joku 20 paikkaa olisi mennyt väärinkäyttäjille mutta sitten taas Kemijärvelle oikeasti meneville olisi jäänyt jo niin vähän tilaa, että koko Kemijärven makuuvaunuyhteys olisi ollut jo yhtä tyhjän kanssa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Siis Kemijärvelle oikeasti meneviä oli keskimäärin alle bussilastillinen. Sen sijaan Ouluun, Kemiin ja Rovaniemelle jääviä oli paljon enemmän ja heidän joukostaan ne potentiaaliset väärinkäyttäjät löytyvät. Tietysti jos Kemijärvelle olisi vedetty vain yksi sininen makuuvaunu (35 paikkaa) niin varmaan VR ei olisi konkurssia tehnyt, vaikka niistä joku 20 paikkaa olisi mennyt väärinkäyttäjille mutta sitten taas Kemijärvelle oikeasti meneville olisi jäänyt jo niin vähän tilaa, että koko Kemijärven makuuvaunuyhteys olisi ollut jo yhtä tyhjän kanssa.


Suoraan sanottuna on hiukan vaikea uskoa, että tuon junayhteyden talous olisi ollut niin heikoissa kantimissa, ettei olisi löytynyt sopivaa määrää vaunuja, jolla toisaalta saadaan Kemijärvelle sinne haluavat mutta toisaalta ei syödä liiaksi uusien vaunujen tuottoa.

----------


## PNu

> Suoraan sanottuna on hiukan vaikea uskoa, että tuon junayhteyden talous olisi ollut niin heikoissa kantimissa, ettei olisi löytynyt sopivaa määrää vaunuja, jolla toisaalta saadaan Kemijärvelle sinne haluavat mutta toisaalta ei syödä liiaksi uusien vaunujen tuottoa.


Jos junaan oli tarkoitus sijoittaa (Rovaniemelle asti) 8-9 punaista makuuvanua niin Kemijärvelle meneville ei olisi tarvinnut olla montaakaan sinistä vaunua, kun seurauksena olisi ollut, ettei kaikille punaisille makuuvaunuille olisi löytynyt ko. junasta töitä. Ainakin 3 sinistä vaunua olisi ollut jo liikaa.

Toisaalta VR todennäköisesti laski asian niin päin, että miten uudet makuuvaunut saattaisiin tuottamaan mahdollisimman hyvin. Ei niin että mikä on pienin mahdollinen tuotto, jolla liikennöinti on mahdollista. Siten en pidä oikein realistisena ajattelutapaa, että VR:n odotettaisiin noin vain tyytyvän ratkaisuun, joka ei sen kannalta olisi taloudellisesti paras mahdollinen. Tietysti palvelutason näkökulmasta asia voi olla tosin mutta siitähän ei ole ollut kysymyskään enää sen jälkeen (1995), kun VR:stä tuli osakeyhtiö.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Jos junaan oli tarkoitus sijoittaa (Rovaniemelle asti) 8-9 punaista makuuvanua niin Kemijärvelle meneville ei olisi tarvinnut olla montaakaan sinistä vaunua, kun seurauksena olisi ollut, ettei kaikille punaisille makuuvaunuille olisi löytynyt ko. junasta töitä. Ainakin 3 sinistä vaunua olisi ollut jo liikaa.


Jos optimimäärä on noin vaikea löytää, on hintojen suhteessa vääristymä. Väittäisin, että useimmat ihmiset ovat kuitenkin valmiita maksamaan hiukan paremmasta palvelusta. Puhumme kuitenkin vain niistä lomapassilaisista, jotka välttämättä haluavat siniseen vaunuun. En jaksa uskoa että näitä kovin monta olisi.




> Toisaalta VR todennäköisesti laski asian niin päin, että miten uudet makuuvaunut saattaisiin tuottamaan mahdollisimman hyvin. Ei niin että mikä on pienin mahdollinen tuotto, jolla liikennöinti on mahdollista. Siten en pidä oikein realistisena ajattelutapaa, että VR:n odotettaisiin noin vain tyytyvän ratkaisuun, joka ei sen kannalta olisi taloudellisesti paras mahdollinen. Tietysti palvelutason näkökulmasta asia voi olla tosin mutta siitähän ei ole ollut kysymyskään enää sen jälkeen (1995), kun VR:stä tuli osakeyhtiö.


Kuinka suuren osan yöjunan matkustajista arvelisit olevan näitä lomapassilaisia jotka välttämättä haluavat sinisessä vaunussa yöpyä? Väitän, että heitä on niin vähän, että tämä on oikeasti merkityksetön pointti. Rainerin alkuperäinen idea, jolla olisi estetty muiden matkustajien tarpeeton matkaaminen Kemijärven vaunuissa, on minusta riittävän hyvä. Kuten itse kirjoitit, jokaista porsaanreikää ei ole mahdollistakaan tukkia.

----------


## PNu

> Kuinka suuren osan yöjunan matkustajista arvelisit olevan näitä lomapassilaisia jotka välttämättä haluavat sinisessä vaunussa yöpyä? Väitän, että heitä on niin vähän, että tämä on oikeasti merkityksetön pointti.


Lomapassi oli niin edullinen, että käytännössä jokaisen esim. Helsingistä Rovaniemelle menopaluun kesäkaudella tekevän kannatti se hankkia. Jos ko. yöjunassa oli Rovaniemelle asti noin 350 makuupaikkaa niin kysymys kuuluukin, että kuinka moni heistä oli menopaluu-matkalla eikä ollut vapaaehtoisesti halukas maksamaan makuupaikastaan yhtään yli minimihinnan? Oma arvioni on, että tämän porukan määrä lasketaan vähintään kymmenissä ja se on jo merkittävä lukema, jos Kemijärvelle pyrkiville olisi tarjottu yksi (35 paikkaa) tai kaksi (70 paikkaa) sinistä makuuvaunua.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:02 ----------




> Väittäisin, että useimmat ihmiset ovat kuitenkin valmiita maksamaan hiukan paremmasta palvelusta.


Silloin kun pikajunissa kulki vielä yleisesti ensimmäisen luokan vaunu(ja), oli ensimmäinen luokka usein puolityhjä, vaikka toinen luokka oli täynnä. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että tarjotuista paikoista 85-95 % oli jo lähtökohtaisesti toisen luokan puolella. Lisäksi ensimmäisen luokan matkustajista epäilemättä suuri osa oli VR:n omaa henkilökuntaa, joka kulki vapaalipulla. Tästä päätellen vain harvat suostuvat junassa maksamaan minimihintaa enemmän, jos siihen ei lisämaksuilla pakoteta.




> Puhumme kuitenkin vain niistä lomapassilaisista, jotka välttämättä haluavat siniseen vaunuun.


Puhumme kaikista niistä matkustajista, joiden lipussa ei ole määräasemaa. Heitä on muitakin kuin lomapassilaiset. Lisäksi tilanne ei ole suinkaan ongelmaton edes niiden matkustajien osalta, joiden lipuissa määräasema on. Miten suhtauduttaisiin esim. tilanteeseen, jossa kolme opiskelijatoverusta on käymässä viikonloppuna kotona pohjoisessa ja heistä kaksi menee Rovaniemelle ja yksi Kemijärvelle? Estettäisiinkö heiltä pääsy Kemijärven vaunuun, koska kaikilla ei ole sinne asti oikeuttavaa lippua?

----------


## tlajunen

> Lisäksi ensimmäisen luokan matkustajista epäilemättä suuri osa oli VR:n omaa henkilökuntaa, joka kulki vapaalipulla.


En tiedä, miten puheena olevana aikakautena on vapaalippusäännöstö mennyt, mutta ainakaan nykyään vapaalippu ei oikeuta kuin kakkosluokkaan, ja sinnekin ilman paikkalippua (jonka voi halutessaan ostaa erikseen).

----------


## Matkalainen

> Lomapassi oli niin edullinen, että käytännössä jokaisen esim. Helsingistä Rovaniemelle menopaluun kesäkaudella tekevän kannatti se hankkia. Jos ko. yöjunassa oli Rovaniemelle asti noin 350 makuupaikkaa niin kysymys kuuluukin, että kuinka moni heistä oli menopaluu-matkalla eikä ollut vapaaehtoisesti halukas maksamaan makuupaikastaan yhtään yli minimihinnan? Oma arvioni on, että tämän porukan määrä lasketaan vähintään kymmenissä ja se on jo merkittävä lukema, jos Kemijärvelle pyrkiville olisi tarjottu yksi (35 paikkaa) tai kaksi (70 paikkaa) sinistä makuuvaunua.


Jos halvemman kysyntä ylittää kalliimman kysynnän noin suurella marginaalilla, on hinnoittelussa jotain vikaa. Olen silti sitä mieltä (saa osoittaa vääräksi, oikeilla tilastoilla), että porukka joka siniseen makuuvaunuun halusi, oli lomapassilaisistakin pieni osuus. Jos nimittäin säästää haluaa, matkustaa luonnollisesti istumapaikalla. Ilman paikkalippua.




> Silloin kun pikajunissa kulki vielä yleisesti ensimmäisen luokan vaunu(ja), oli ensimmäinen luokka usein puolityhjä, vaikka toinen luokka oli täynnä. Näin siitäkin huolimatta, että tarjotuista paikoista 85-95 % oli jo lähtökohtaisesti toisen luokan puolella. Lisäksi ensimmäisen luokan matkustajista epäilemättä suuri osa oli VR:n omaa henkilökuntaa, joka kulki vapaalipulla. Tästä päätellen vain harvat suostuvat junassa maksamaan minimihintaa enemmän, jos siihen ei lisämaksuilla pakoteta.


Minulla ei kieltämättä ole juuri muistikuvia "oikeista" ensimmäisen luokan vaunuista; lähinnä lemmikkivaunuiksi alennetuista sellaisista. Matkustusväljyyden suhde toiseen luokkaan lienee niissä suunnilleen sama kuin nyky-Pendolinoissa. Nykyaikana myös suurin ero ensimmäisen ja toisen luokan välillä on matkustusväljyys (no, kahvia saa termoksesta ilmaiseksi ja lehtiä saa lukea jos iskee niihin käpälänsä ennen kuin ne toiseen luokkaan pöllitään). Ja silti löytyy niitä, jotka ovat valmiita maksamaan lipustaan 50 % enemmän päästäkseen matkustamaan väljemmin. Näin ollen uskallan väittää, että ne jotka haluavat makuupaikastaan maksaa, saattavat myös maksaa paremmasta makuupaikasta enemmän. Jos kalliimpi makuupaikka on liian paljon kalliimpi kuin halvempi, vika on hinnoittelussa, eikä siinä, ettei Kemijärvelle mene sähköjä.




> Puhumme kaikista niistä matkustajista, joiden lipussa ei ole määräasemaa. Heitä on muitakin kuin lomapassilaiset.


Puhumme tosiaan "kaikista" niistä, joiden lipussa määräasemaa ei ole. Tähän asti tähän joukkoon on ilmoittautunut vapaalippulaiset ja kesäaikana lomapassilaiset. Kumpikaan ei käsittääkseni ole valtavan suuri ryhmä (saa, taas, osoittaa tilastoilla vääräksi). Kaiken huipuksi yöjunien sesonki ei ole lomapassiaikana.




> Lisäksi tilanne ei ole suinkaan ongelmaton edes niiden matkustajien osalta, joiden lipuissa määräasema on. Miten suhtauduttaisiin esim. tilanteeseen, jossa kolme opiskelijatoverusta on käymässä viikonloppuna kotona pohjoisessa ja heistä kaksi menee Rovaniemelle ja yksi Kemijärvelle? Estettäisiinkö heiltä pääsy Kemijärven vaunuun, koska kaikilla ei ole sinne asti oikeuttavaa lippua?


Yksittäistapaukset pitää tietysti käsitellä yksittäistapauksina. Jos Kemijärven vaunussa on hyvin tilaa, mikä ettei koko porukka voisi siellä matkustaa. Jos ei ole, tarjoaisin tälle yhdelle mahdollisuutta matkustaa yksin tai kavereiden kanssa ja vaihtoa päivävaunuun Rovaniemellä. Tätä viimeistä vaihtoehtoa ei ainakaan voi pitää huonompana kuin sitä, ettei anneta kenellekään mahdollisuutta jatkaa uniaan Rovaniemen ohi.

----------


## TEP70

> Näissä tapauksissa on kyse eri asioista. Ensinäki Kemijärven junayhteyttä ei lopetettu 2006 vaan makuuvaunujen veto erillisellä dieselveturilla sähköistyksen valmistuttua Rovaniemelle, joka olisi vaatinut agregaattivaunun, nähtiin VR:n mielestä liian kalliiksi ja siksi makuuvaunut jätettiin Rovaniemelle ja yhteys Kemijärvelle muuttui tuolloin kiskobussiksi.


Ei se kiskobussi ollut, vaan Dv12 kera kahden tai kolmen vaunun. Ja nämä vaunut olivat eri vaunuja kuin yöjunassa saapuneet eli kaikkien piti todella vaihtaa junaa. Dm12-sarjalla ei ole ajettu kaupallista liikennettä Ylivieskan pohjoispuolella.

----------


## PNu

> En tiedä, miten puheena olevana aikakautena on vapaalippusäännöstö mennyt, mutta ainakaan nykyään vapaalippu ei oikeuta kuin kakkosluokkaan, ja sinnekin ilman paikkalippua (jonka voi halutessaan ostaa erikseen).


Näin se kai on ollut viimeisen vapaalippusäännön muutoksen jälkeen. Mutta aikaisemmin määräytyi tehtävän ja palkkaluokan mukaan, oikeuttiko vapaalippu ensimmäiseen vai toiseen luokkaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty 19.8.2010 kello 0:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 18.8.2010 kello 23:54 ----------




> Olen silti sitä mieltä (saa osoittaa vääräksi, oikeilla tilastoilla), että porukka joka siniseen makuuvaunuun halusi, oli lomapassilaisistakin pieni osuus.


OK. Oletetaan, että Rovaniemelle menevistä matkustajista todellakin 99,999 % on vapaaehtoisesti valmis maksamaan uuden makuuvaunun kalliimman hinnan, joten mitään taloudellisia syitä ei löydy sille, etteikö junaan olisi voitu liittää sinisiä makuuvaunuja Kemijärvelle matkalla olevia varten. Nyt vain täytyy löytää enää järkevä perustelu ja motiivi sille, miksi VR ei halunnut tällä tavoin menetellä? Minulla ei oikein mielikuvitus riitä sellaisen keksimiseen, joten voitko kertoa tästä oman näkemyksesi?

----------


## Matkalainen

> OK. Oletetaan, että Rovaniemelle menevistä matkustajista todellakin 99,999 % on vapaaehtoisesti valmis maksamaan uuden makuuvaunun kalliimman hinnan, joten mitään taloudellisia syitä ei löydy sille, etteikö junaan olisi voitu liittää sinisiä makuuvaunuja Kemijärvelle matkalla olevia varten. Nyt vain täytyy löytää enää järkevä perustelu ja motiivi sille, miksi VR ei halunnut tällä tavoin menetellä? Minulla ei oikein mielikuvitus riitä sellaisen keksimiseen, joten voitko kertoa tästä oman näkemyksesi?


Ensinnäkin, VR on itsekin kertonut tälle syyn. Se on "imagosyyt". Nämä "imagosyyt" eivät tosin estä sinisen konduktöörivaunun käyttöä. Toiseksi, VR ei edes _kokeillut_ Rainerin mallia, jossa Rovaniemelle päättyvällä lipulla saa matkustaa vain punaisessa vaunussa, vaan julisti Kemijärvelle jatkamisen auttamatta kannattamattomaksi. En muista että olisin väittänyt tätä mallia automaattisesti kannattavaksi, olen väittänyt, että se olisi ollut kokeilemisen arvoinen idea.

Enkä välttämättä jaksa uskoa siihenkään, että "taloudellisten syiden" takia vain joka sadastuhannes Rovaniemelle menevä voisi käyttää sinistä vaunua. Tarkkana niiden ysien kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nyt vain täytyy löytää enää järkevä perustelu ja motiivi sille, miksi VR ei halunnut tällä tavoin menetellä? Minulla ei oikein mielikuvitus riitä sellaisen keksimiseen, joten voitko kertoa tästä oman näkemyksesi?


Ihan yksinkertainen asiahan se oli. VR-Yhtymä oli ostanut uusia makuuvaunuja ja halusi periä niistä selvästi korkeampaa hintaa kuin entisistä sinisistä. Syntyi tilanne, jossa makuupaikka Kemijärvelle oli halvempi kuin uuden vaunun makuupaikka Rovaniemelle. Ja kun asiakkaat eivät pitäneet uutta vaunua korotetun hinnan arvoisena, Rovaniemelle matkustavat ostivat halvempia Kemijärven lippuja. VR-Yhtymä halusi pakottaa matkustajat ostamaan kalliita lippuja lopettamalla halpojen lippujen myynnin eli Kemijärven siniset makuuvaunut.

Eihän tällaista tietenkään voi myöntää julkisesti, joten sitten tarvittiin nippu selityksiä, joita keksittiin sitä mukaa kun julkisuudessa kumottiin aiempia.

Kun LVM sitten kiusasi VR-Yhtymää pakottamalla jatkamaan Kemijärven liikennettä, VR-Yhtymä kiusasi asiakkaitaan turhalla junanvaihdolla varmaankin siinä toivossa, että kukaan ei olisi viitsinyt matkustaa enää junalla Kemijärvelle asti.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Ensinnäkin, VR on itsekin kertonut tälle syyn. Se on "imagosyyt". Nämä "imagosyyt" eivät tosin estä sinisen konduktöörivaunun käyttöä.


Tuossa jälkimmäisellä lauseella jo itsekin todistat, etteivät "imagosyyt" (siis vaunujen väri) olleet VR:lle mikään oikea peruste. Minä halusin nimenomaan kuulla, mikä käsityksesi mukaan oli VR:n todellinen motiivi, jos se ei kerran ollut taloudellinen?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:07 ----------




> Ihan yksinkertainen asiahan se oli. VR-Yhtymä oli ostanut uusia makuuvaunuja ja halusi periä niistä selvästi korkeampaa hintaa kuin entisistä sinisistä. Syntyi tilanne, jossa makuupaikka Kemijärvelle oli halvempi kuin uuden vaunun makuupaikka Rovaniemelle. Ja kun asiakkaat eivät pitäneet uutta vaunua korotetun hinnan arvoisena, Rovaniemelle matkustavat ostivat halvempia Kemijärven lippuja. VR-Yhtymä halusi pakottaa matkustajat ostamaan kalliita lippuja lopettamalla halpojen lippujen myynnin eli Kemijärven siniset makuuvaunut.


Minähän totesin suunnilleen saman edellä jo pariin otteeseen. Kysymys olikin esitetty Matkalaiselle, joka tyrmäsi tämän teorian täysin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Kemijärven yöjunan kohtalo alkaa olla jo menneen talven lumia. Juna kulkee ja väki on ilmeisesti tyytyväistä.

Mihin maakuntien raideyhteyksistä huolestuneet voisivat panostaa olisi mielestäni seuraavat seikat:
- Miten saada palautetuksi säännöllinen henkilöjunaliikenne muutamaan kaupunkiin josta se loppui 1970-90 luvulla eli Uuteenkaupunkiin (ml Raisio ja Naantali), Raumalle, Porvooseen, Raaheen, Pietarsaareen,  Heinolaan, Haminaan, Loviisaan, Lohjalle, Äänekoskelle ja Valkeakoskelle. Nämä kaikkihan ovat yksittäistapauksia mutta onko edes jonkun kohdalla  mahdollisuus pystyttää liikenne uudelleen ilman mittavia investointeja?

- Miten saada avattua uudelleen maiden rajojen ylittävä henkilöliikenne Ruotsin Haaparantaan (kun sinne pian valmistuu uusi rata Ruotsin puoleltakin)  ja aloitettua ylipäänsä henkilöliikenne Joensuusta Venäjän Sortavalaan tai Petroskoihin sekä Imatralta tai Lappeenrannasta Viipuriin? Mitkä ovat ne todelliset esteet?

- Vanhempi polvi muistaa että ennen ajettiin joillalkin hiljaisemmilla radoilla ns sekajunia eli junia joissa oli sekä matkustaja- että tavaravaunuja. Muistan vielä 1990-luvulla että ajettiin  kiitotavaravaunuja henkilöjunissa mutta sitten se loppui kiitotavaraliikenteen loppumisen myötä. Olisiko "sekajunista" joissa olisi muita tavaravaunuja ja matkustajajunia pelastus hiljaisiten ratojen henkilöliikentenen säilymiseksi tai uusliikenteen käynnistämiseksi, vai onko jotain esteitä? Voisiko esim sisä-Suomen yöjuna olla sellainen?

t. Rainer

----------


## Murzu

> - Vanhempi polvi muistaa että ennen ajettiin joillalkin hiljaisemmilla radoilla ns sekajunia eli junia joissa oli sekä matkustaja- että tavaravaunuja. Muistan vielä 1990-luvulla että ajettiin  kiitotavaravaunuja henkilöjunissa mutta sitten se loppui kiitotavaraliikenteen loppumisen myötä. Olisiko "sekajunista" joissa olisi muita tavaravaunuja ja matkustajajunia pelastus hiljaisiten ratojen henkilöliikentenen säilymiseksi tai uusliikenteen käynnistämiseksi, vai onko jotain esteitä? Voisiko esim sisä-Suomen yöjuna olla sellainen?


Ehkä jos elettäisiin 70-80 -lukua, ja Impivaarassa olisi vielä kyläkoulu. Mutta ei sentään enää 2000-luvulla. Joskus ennen muinoin sekajunia oli, ja rahvaan luokasta saatettiin käskyttää nuoria miehiä lastin purkamiseen, nämä tietenkin tuon ajan kuuliaiseen tapaan virkavaltaa tottelivat. Ei 2000-luvulle oikein sovi, että matkustajajunassa kulkee tavaraa, tukkijätkiä, haitarinsoittajia, sekä lauluveikkoja. Se aika on eletty jo 50-luvulla, oli esapakariset yms junissa... viina maistui, haitari soi, sukat haisi ja matka taittui. Vaan eipä enää...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ehkä jos elettäisiin 70-80 -lukua, ja Impivaarassa olisi vielä kyläkoulu. Mutta ei sentään enää 2000-luvulla. Joskus ennen muinoin sekajunia oli, ja rahvaan luokasta saatettiin käskyttää nuoria miehiä lastin purkamiseen, nämä tietenkin tuon ajan kuuliaiseen tapaan virkavaltaa tottelivat. Ei 2000-luvulle oikein sovi, että matkustajajunassa kulkee tavaraa, tukkijätkiä, haitarinsoittajia, sekä lauluveikkoja. Se aika on eletty jo 50-luvulla, oli esapakariset yms junissa... viina maistui, haitari soi, sukat haisi ja matka taittui. Vaan eipä enää...


Nyt en ihan tarkoittanut sellaista suomifilmi-toteutusta. 80-luvun sekajunissa oli letka tavaravaunuja matkustajavaunujen perässä ja matkustajilla ei ollut mitään asiaa niihin. VR:n entisen kiitotavarakuljetuksen roolin on itse asiassa Matkahuolto napannut itselleen. Suuri osa maaseudun linja-autoista kuljettaa ruumassaan auton varaosia, kodinkoneita, elektroniikaa,... Ilman tätä tavarakuljetustehtäviä moni maaseudun bussilinja jouduttaisiin lopetettamaan  kokonaan.

Se mikä oli minun ajatus että kun VR Cargolla on paljon aikataulutettuja teollisuuden ns kokojunia jotka ajavat yöaikaan, ja jos olisi kova tarve esim matkustaja-yöjunalle jollekin vähän eksoottiselle osuudelle, niin miksi ei yhtä tai kahta matkustajavunua voisi liittää tällaisen tavarajunaan. Olkoot että niiden lähtö ja määräasemat eivät ole aina kaupunkien kesustoissa, mutta kuitenkin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Murzu

> Se mikä oli minun ajatus että kun VR Cargolla on paljon aikataulutettuja teollisuuden ns kokojunia jotka ajavat yöaikaan, ja jos olisi kova tarve esim matkustaja-yöjunalle jollekin vähän eksoottiselle osuudelle, niin miksi ei yhtä tai kahta matkustajavunua voisi liittää tällaisen tavarajunaan. Olkoot että niiden lähtö ja määräasemat eivät ole aina kaupunkien kesustoissa, mutta kuitenkin.


Olisikohan raha syynä. Tavarajuna sitoo ainoastaan kuljettajan. Kun on matkustajavaunuja, niin tarvitaan myös niihin henkilökuntaa, joka julkeaa vaatia hommasta vielä rahallista korvausta (=palkkaa). Se jo pelkästään tekee sekajunasta kalliimman, näin äkkiseltään ajateltuna. Lisäksi vaunujen kokoonpanomuutoksia tulisi lisää, ja tavaran läpimenoaika pidentyisi.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuossa jälkimmäisellä lauseella jo itsekin todistat, etteivät "imagosyyt" (siis vaunujen väri) olleet VR:lle mikään oikea peruste.


En todista. Laitoin "imagosyyt" lainausmerkkeihin juuri siksi, ettei VR itsekään ole konsistentti niiden käytössä. Jonkinlaista perustetta voisi tietysti etsiä siitä, että konduktöörinvaunussa ei nukuta, mutta hiukan kaukaa haettua sekin minusta on.




> Minä halusin nimenomaan kuulla, mikä käsityksesi mukaan oli VR:n todellinen motiivi, jos se ei kerran ollut taloudellinen?


Minun käsitykseni VR:n motiiveista ei käsittääkseni liity siihen, että pidän kohdekaupungin katsomista paikanvalinnan yhteydessä harkitsemisen arvoisena ideana. Voin sen silti kertoa: Arvaukseni on, että VR:llä ei tätä ideaa hoksattu, ja jos hoksattiin, oltiin liian laiskoja kokeilemaan. Ja kyllä, myös ne "taloudelliset syyt", tosin epäilen, ettei niiden laskenta mennyt kaikkien mielestä järkevällä tavalla.




> Minähän totesin suunnilleen saman edellä jo pariin otteeseen. Kysymys olikin esitetty Matkalaiselle, joka tyrmäsi tämän teorian täysin.


En tyrmännyt, älä viitsi laittaa sanoja suuhuni. En ole muistaakseni muuta väittänyt, kuin että monta kertaa mainitsemani idea olisi ollut kokeilemisen arvoinen.

Enkä muista nähneeni, että olisit kirjoittanut samaa kuin Antero. Jos olet kirjoittanut, en ole sitä ymmärtänyt (enkä suoraan sanoen usko, että ymmärryksessäni isompaa vikaa olisi).

Ja edelleen, jos hintojen ero uusien ja vanhojen vaunujen välillä on liian kova, on mielestäni parempi vähentää hintaeroa kuin poistaa jokin palvelu kokonaan.

----------


## PNu

> Minun käsitykseni VR:n motiiveista ei käsittääkseni liity siihen, että pidän kohdekaupungin katsomista paikanvalinnan yhteydessä harkitsemisen arvoisena ideana. Voin sen silti kertoa: Arvaukseni on, että VR:llä ei tätä ideaa hoksattu, ja jos hoksattiin, oltiin liian laiskoja kokeilemaan.


Ensinnäkin Kemijärven yöjunaa ajettiin sinisten ja punaisten makuuvaunujen yhdistelmällä siinä vaiheessa, kun uusia Edm-vaunuja oli niin vähän, ettei niitä riittänyt yhden yöjunan tarpeisiin. Tältä osin ideaa on siis aivan oikeasti kokeiltu.

Mitä taas tulee kohdekaupungin tarkistamiseen makuupaikkaa ostettaessa niin se olisi ollut yhtä tyhjän kanssa käytössä olevalla lippujärjestelmällä, koska matkalipun ja makuupaikan saattoi ostaa erillisinä. Makuupaikkaa varattaessa ei voitu mitenkään kontrolloida, minne matkustaja on oikeasti jäämässä. 

Edes konduktöörin junassa tekemä tarkastus ei olisi tältä osin aukoton, koska kaikissa matkalipuissa ei ollut kohdeasemaa merkittynä, kuten moneen kertaan on jo todettu. Ja vaikka lipussa kohdeasema olisikin niin matkustaja voi aina vedota siihen, että matkustussuunnitelma on muuttunut makuupaikan varaamisen jälkeen. Tuskin konduktööri voi sellaisessa tilanteessa matkustajaa junasta poiskaan heittää, kun matkustajalla on kuitenkin esittää sekä kelvollinen matkalippu että makuupaikkaan oikeuttava lippu. 




> Ja edelleen, jos hintojen ero uusien ja vanhojen vaunujen välillä on liian kova, on mielestäni parempi vähentää hintaeroa kuin poistaa jokin palvelu kokonaan.


Epäilemättä parempi matkustajien kannalta mutta VR luonnollisesti ajetteli asiaa talouden näkökulmasta ja silloin näiden vaihtoehtojen paremmuusjärjestys voi olla aivan toinen.




> Enkä muista nähneeni, että olisit kirjoittanut samaa kuin Antero. Jos olet kirjoittanut, en ole sitä ymmärtänyt (enkä suoraan sanoen usko, että ymmärryksessäni isompaa vikaa olisi).


Esim. tässä viestissä kirjoitin




> Vaunujen väritys ei Kemijärven yöjunassakaan ollut mikään oikea este vaan se, ettei uusia ja vanhoja makuuvaunuja haluttu liittää samaan junaan, koska VR halusi periä uusista makuuvaunuista korkeampaa hintaa ja vanhojen halvempien vaunujen liittäminen samaan junaan olisi vienyt tältä pohjan pois.


Asiasisältöhän on tuossa tismalleen sama, kuin Anteron edellisessä kirjoituksessa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ensinnäkin Kemijärven yöjunaa ajettiin sinisten ja punaisten makuuvaunujen yhdistelmällä siinä vaiheessa, kun uusia Edm-vaunuja oli niin vähän, ettei niitä riittänyt yhden yöjunan tarpeisiin. Tältä osin ideaa on siis aivan oikeasti kokeiltu.


Ei ole, kuten itsekin seuraavassa kappaleessa toteat:




> Mitä taas tulee kohdekaupungin tarkistamiseen makuupaikkaa ostettaessa niin se olisi ollut yhtä tyhjän kanssa käytössä olevalla lippujärjestelmällä, koska matkalipun ja makuupaikan saattoi ostaa erillisinä. Makuupaikkaa varattaessa ei voitu mitenkään kontrolloida, minne matkustaja on oikeasti jäämässä.


En väittänyt, että Rainerin ehdotuksen kokeilu olisi sujunut ilman joitakin muutoksia. Ihmettelin, ettei sitä edes kokeiltu. En jaksa uskoa, etteikö tuohon olisi hiukan pohtimalla ratkaisu löytynyt.




> Edes konduktöörin junassa tekemä tarkastus ei olisi tältä osin aukoton, koska kaikissa matkalipuissa ei ollut kohdeasemaa merkittynä, kuten moneen kertaan on jo todettu. Ja vaikka lipussa kohdeasema olisikin niin matkustaja voi aina vedota siihen, että matkustussuunnitelma on muuttunut makuupaikan varaamisen jälkeen. Tuskin konduktööri voi sellaisessa tilanteessa matkustajaa junasta poiskaan heittää, kun matkustajalla on kuitenkin esittää sekä kelvollinen matkalippu että makuupaikkaan oikeuttava lippu.


Ei ollut kohdeasemaa merkittynä _kaikissa lipuissa_, kuten on jo moneen kertaan todettu. Eikä vieläkään ole tullut mitään numeroita, joista voisi päätellä, että näitä kohdeasemattomia oli oikeasti merkitsevä osa.




> Epäilemättä parempi matkustajien kannalta mutta VR luonnollisesti ajetteli asiaa talouden näkökulmasta ja silloin näiden vaihtoehtojen paremmuusjärjestys voi olla aivan toinen.


Nyt ollaankin sitten arvokysymyksissä. Onko monopolilla palveluvelvoite? Minusta on. Kovin vaikea minun on myöskään niellä sitä, että esimerkiksi sinisten vaunujen makuupaikkojen hinnan nostaminen olisi kovin paljon heikentänyt yöjunan taloutta. _Tämäkin_ olisi minusta ollut parempi kuin koko yhteyden lopettaminen.




> Esim. tässä viestissä kirjoitin
> 
> Asiasisältöhän on tuossa tismalleen sama, kuin Anteron edellisessä kirjoituksessa.


Myönnetään, tuon olin unohtanut. Hintaeron pienentäminen tosin olisi auttanut tähänkin.

----------


## PNu

> En väittänyt, että Rainerin ehdotuksen kokeilu olisi sujunut ilman joitakin muutoksia. Ihmettelin, ettei sitä edes kokeiltu. En jaksa uskoa, etteikö tuohon olisi hiukan pohtimalla ratkaisu löytynyt.


Ja minä en ole väittänyt, etteikö ole mahdollista luoda hinnoittelujärjestelmä, jossa tämä asia on huomioitu mutta ymmärrän, ettei Kemijärven liikennettä varten haluttu kovin suuria vatkauksia tehdä, kun kysymys ei keskimäärin ollut edes bussilastillisesta matkustajia päivässä.




> Ei ollut kohdeasemaa merkittynä _kaikissa lipuissa_, kuten on jo moneen kertaan todettu.


Niin ja heidän lisäkseen määräystä voisivat kiertää myös ne, joiden lipuissa kohdeasema on merkitty eli jokseenkin kaikki jotka haluvat.




> Eikä vieläkään ole tullut mitään numeroita, joista voisi päätellä, että näitä kohdeasemattomia oli oikeasti merkitsevä osa.


En tosin tiedä millä perusteella ainoastaan minulle sysätään velvollisuus esittää tuollaisia numeroita, joita VR ei julkaise? Sinähän tässä olet väittänyt VR:n ratkaisuille olleen hyviä vaihtoehtoja, joten kaiken järjen mukaan todisteluvastuun pitäisi olla ennemmin sinulla.




> Nyt ollaankin sitten arvokysymyksissä. Onko monopolilla palveluvelvoite? Minusta on.


Varmaankin pitäisi olla mutta 1995 tapahtuneen VR:n yhtiöittämisen jälkeen tuo velvoite on ollut vähintäänkin kyseenalainen ja näillä nyt mennään.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ja minä en ole väittänyt, etteikö ole mahdollista luoda hinnoittelujärjestelmä, jossa tämä asia on huomioitu mutta ymmärrän, ettei Kemijärven liikennettä varten haluttu kovin suuria vatkauksia tehdä, kun kysymys ei keskimäärin ollut edes bussilastillisesta matkustajia päivässä.


Minä pidän suoran junan lopettamista suurempana vatkauksena kuin lipunmyyntitavan muutosta tälle välille. Jos vaikka keskimäärin ei ollutkaan bussilastillista matkustajia, miksei palvelua tarjottu edes sesonkiaikana?




> Niin ja heidän lisäkseen määräystä voisivat kiertää myös ne, joiden lipuissa kohdeasema on merkitty eli jokseenkin kaikki jotka haluvat.


Nyt en ymmärrä miten voisin tätä kiertää, jos nimenomaan myytäisiin paikat vain niille, joilla on lippu Kemijärvelle asti, ja lipussani lukisi vaikkapa Rovaniemi.




> En tosin tiedä millä perusteella ainoastaan minulle sysätään velvollisuus esittää tuollaisia numeroita, joita VR ei julkaise? Sinähän tässä olet väittänyt VR:n ratkaisuille olleen hyviä vaihtoehtoja, joten kaiken järjen mukaan todisteluvastuun pitäisi olla ennemmin sinulla.


Koska esitit lomapassien (ja vapaalippujen) suuren osuuden Kemijärvelle (tai Rovaniemelle) matkaavista syyksi sille, ettei määränpään katsominen riittäisi. Tämän väitteen tueksi pyysin numeroita.




> Varmaankin pitäisi olla mutta 1995 tapahtuneen VR:n yhtiöittämisen jälkeen tuo velvoite on ollut vähintäänkin kyseenalainen ja näillä nyt mennään.


No, Alkokin on tänä päivänä osakeyhtiö, ja silläkin on velvoitteita, vaikka joku saattaisi pitää sen tarjoamia palveluita vähemmän välttämättöminä kuin VR:n tarjoamia.

----------


## PNu

> Minä pidän suoran junan lopettamista suurempana vatkauksena kuin lipunmyyntitavan muutosta tälle välille. Jos vaikka keskimäärin ei ollutkaan bussilastillista matkustajia, miksei palvelua tarjottu edes sesonkiaikana?


Oikeasti jopa VR esitti vaihtoehtoja, kuten Rovaniemen myöhäisemmän (sinisillä vaunuilla ajettavan) yöjunan jatkamista Kemijärvelle asti, joka muuten olisi saattanut sopia matkailijoille jopa paremmin näistä yöjunista. Hotellihuoneeseen ei yleensä pääse ainakaan ennen puolta päivää, joten useimpien matkailijoiden tuskin olisi ollut välttämätöntäkään päästä Kemijärvelle heti aamuksi. Mutta kiistassahan kävin niin, että molemmat osapuolet linnoittautuivat niin voimakkasti asemiinsa, ettei mihinkään kompromissiin päästy, joten ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi jäi punaisilla vaunuilla ajettavan yöjunan jatkaminen Kemijärvelle. 

Tämä taas on sittemmin johtanut ainakin välillisesti Kemijärven radan sähköistyspäätökseen, vaikka sähköistämisen kustannukset eivät ole missään järkevässä suhteessa radan liikennemääriin. Tuli siis hyötyynsä nähden varmaan kallein mahdollinen ratkaisu mutta pääasia varmaan kaikille osapuolille olikin päästä näyttämään kaapin paikka.




> Nyt en ymmärrä miten voisin tätä kiertää, jos nimenomaan myytäisiin paikat vain niille, joilla on lippu Kemijärvelle asti, ja lipussani lukisi vaikkapa Rovaniemi.


OK. Jos mennään järjestelmään, jossa Kemijärven vaunuun ei missään tilanteessa myydä paikkoja kuin niille, joiden lipuissa lukee Kemijärvi niin tuollainen ratkaisu toki toimii. Mutta tämä johtaa sellaiseen järjettömyyteen, ettei Kemijärven vaunujen mahdollisia yli jääviä paikkoja voida myydä Rovaniemelle jääville vaan on vedettävä Kemijärvelle tyhjiä paikkoja silloinkin, kun Rovaniemen matkustajille joudutaan jo myymään "ei oota". Nimittäin jos Kemijärven vaunuun joissain tilanteissa päästetään myös Rovaniemelle jääviä niin mistä konduktööri voi enää varmuudella tietää, kuka on huijari ja kenen lipussa lukeekin Rovaniemi matkasuunnitelman muuttumisen vuoksi tai siksi, ettei muualla ole ollut tilaa?




> Koska esitit lomapassien (ja vapaalippujen) suuren osuuden Kemijärvelle (tai Rovaniemelle) matkaavista syyksi sille, ettei määränpään katsominen riittäisi. Tämän väitteen tueksi pyysin numeroita.


Minähän en ottanut alun perin mitään kantaa lomapassien ja vapaalippujen yleisyyteen vaan keskustelu näitä hyödyntävien matkustajien määristä sai alkunsa, kun te Silfverbergin kanssa julistitte lomapassit ja vapaaliput marginaaliluokan lipputyypeiksi, joita ei tässä tarvitse huomioida, tosin perustelematta väitettä mitenkään. Siten en edelleenkään ymmärrä, millä perusteella minulla olisi suurempi velvollisuus esittää numeroita kuin teillä, jotka keskustelun halusitte näiden lipputyyppien yleisyyteen viedä?

Tosin totta on, että minä en edes vaatinut teiltä numeroita, koska tiedän, ettei sellaisia ole virallisesti saatavilla ja jos joku ne epävirallisesti saisikin niin hän tuskin haluaisi niitä julkisesti esittää.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Oikeasti jopa VR esitti vaihtoehtoja, kuten Rovaniemen myöhäisemmän (sinisillä vaunuilla ajettavan) yöjunan jatkamista Kemijärvelle asti, joka muuten olisi saattanut sopia matkailijoille jopa paremmin näistä yöjunista. Hotellihuoneeseen ei yleensä pääse ainakaan ennen puolta päivää, joten useimpien matkailijoiden tuskin olisi ollut välttämätöntäkään päästä Kemijärvelle heti aamuksi. Mutta kiistassahan kävin niin, että molemmat osapuolet linnoittautuivat niin voimakkasti asemiinsa, ettei mihinkään kompromissiin päästy, joten ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi jäi punaisilla vaunuilla ajettavan yöjunan jatkaminen Kemijärvelle.


Täytyy myöntää, etten enää niin tarkasti muista tuon ajan keskusteluita, että olisin muistanut, että tällaistakin olisi esitetty. Olet oikeassa, tämä olisi voinut olla erinomainen kompromissi ja luultavasti parempi kuin lippujen perusteella erottelu.




> Tämä taas on sittemmin johtanut ainakin välillisesti Kemijärven radan sähköistyspäätökseen, vaikka sähköistämisen kustannukset eivät ole missään järkevässä suhteessa radan liikennemääriin. Tuli siis hyötyynsä nähden varmaan kallein mahdollinen ratkaisu mutta pääasia varmaan kaikille osapuolille olikin päästä näyttämään kaapin paikka.


Tältä kieltämättä on vaikuttanut.




> OK. Jos mennään järjestelmään, jossa Kemijärven vaunuun ei missään tilanteessa myydä paikkoja kuin niille, joiden lipuissa lukee Kemijärvi niin tuollainen ratkaisu toki toimii. Mutta tämä johtaa sellaiseen järjettömyyteen, ettei Kemijärven vaunujen mahdollisia yli jääviä paikkoja voida myydä Rovaniemelle jääville vaan on vedettävä Kemijärvelle tyhjiä paikkoja silloinkin, kun Rovaniemen matkustajille joudutaan jo myymään "ei oota". Nimittäin jos Kemijärven vaunuun joissain tilanteissa päästetään myös Rovaniemelle jääviä niin mistä konduktööri voi enää varmuudella tietää, kuka on huijari ja kenen lipussa lukeekin Rovaniemi matkasuunnitelman muuttumisen vuoksi tai siksi, ettei muualla ole ollut tilaa?


Jos paikkalippu ja matkalippu olisivat (olleet) samassa asiakirjassa, tämä olisi suhteellisen helppoa tarkistaa. Toki jos on ostanut niin matka- kuin paikkalipunkin Kemijärvelle asti, voisi olla vaikea estää tällaista ihmistä poistumasta junasta Rovaniemellä. Tähän puolestaan olisi voinut vaikuttaa hintaeron säädöllä. Ja kyllä, toisen junan jatkaminen olisi luultavasti ollut tätäkin parempi vaihtoehto.




> Minähän en ottanut alun perin mitään kantaa lomapassien ja vapaalippujen yleisyyteen vaan keskustelu näitä hyödyntävien matkustajien määristä sai alkunsa, kun te Silfverbergin kanssa julistitte lomapassit ja vapaaliput marginaaliluokan lipputyypeiksi, joita ei tässä tarvitse huomioida, tosin perustelematta väitettä mitenkään. Siten en edelleenkään ymmärrä, millä perusteella minulla olisi suurempi velvollisuus esittää numeroita kuin teillä, jotka keskustelun halusitte näiden lipputyyppien yleisyyteen viedä?


Väitteelleni lomapassin marginaalisuudesta on se perustelu, että Kemijärvelle tehdään ymmärtääkseni eniten matkoja hiihtolomalla (ja ylipäätään talvikaudella), jolloin puolestaan lomapassilla ei voi matkustaa. Vapaalippuun oikeutettuja ei liene prosenttiakaan Suomessa asuvista ihmisistä.




> Tosin totta on, että minä en edes vaatinut teiltä numeroita, koska tiedän, ettei sellaisia ole virallisesti saatavilla ja jos joku ne epävirallisesti saisikin niin hän tuskin haluaisi niitä julkisesti esittää.


Faktojen puutteessa ei voi kuin spekuloida, mutta tällöin on minusta annettava suurempi painoarvo loogisesti perustellulle väitteelle kuin perustelemattomalle väitteelle.

----------


## PNu

> Jos paikkalippu ja matkalippu olisivat (olleet) samassa asiakirjassa, tämä olisi suhteellisen helppoa tarkistaa.


Tuon tapaista tarkoitin, kun sanoin, että voidaan (teoriassa) luoda lippujärjestelmä, jossa tämä on huomioitu. Mutta tässä tullaankin kysymykseen, että olisivatko VR:n lipunmyynti- ja paikkavarausjärjestelmät taipuneet ratkaisuun, jossa Kemijärvelle myydään makuupaikkoja vain ko. periaatteella? Nimittäin Kemijärven radan matkustajamäärillä tuskin tarvitsee hääppöisiä muutoksia tehdä, kun tullaan tilanteeseen, etteivät kustannukset ja hyödyt ole enää järkevässä suhteessa keskenään.




> Väitteelleni lomapassin marginaalisuudesta on se perustelu, että Kemijärvelle tehdään ymmärtääkseni eniten matkoja hiihtolomalla (ja ylipäätään talvikaudella), jolloin puolestaan lomapassilla ei voi matkustaa.


Tätä en kiistänytkään mutta varsinainen ongelma (siis se, että halvemmat siniset vaunut vievät matkustajia kalliimmista punaisista vaunuista) ei olisi koskenut sesonkia, koska kysyntää riittää silloin niin paljon, kuin VR pystyy makuupaikkoja tarjoamaan. Siitä kenkä VR:llä arvatenkin puristi, että miten matkustajat saataisiin pakotettua myös matalan kysynnän aikana maksamaan punaisten vaunujen korotettu hinta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tuon tapaista tarkoitin, kun sanoin, että voidaan (teoriassa) luoda lippujärjestelmä, jossa tämä on huomioitu. Mutta tässä tullaankin kysymykseen, että olisivatko VR:n lipunmyynti- ja paikkavarausjärjestelmät taipuneet ratkaisuun, jossa Kemijärvelle myydään makuupaikkoja vain ko. periaatteella? Nimittäin Kemijärven radan matkustajamäärillä tuskin tarvitsee hääppöisiä muutoksia tehdä, kun tullaan tilanteeseen, etteivät kustannukset ja hyödyt ole enää järkevässä suhteessa keskenään.


Totta kyllä. Toisaalta tähän ei välttämättä olisi jouduttu, jos sinisten paikkojen hintaa olisi nostettu niin, etteivät ne enää kiinnosta suhteettomasti punaisiin verrattuna. Tosin siitä vasta äläkkä olisikin noussut.




> Tätä en kiistänytkään mutta varsinainen ongelma (siis se, että halvemmat siniset vaunut vievät matkustajia kalliimmista punaisista vaunuista) ei olisi koskenut sesonkia, koska kysyntää riittää silloin niin paljon, kuin VR pystyy makuupaikkoja tarjoamaan. Siitä kenkä VR:llä arvatenkin puristi, että miten matkustajat saataisiin pakotettua myös matalan kysynnän aikana maksamaan punaisten vaunujen korotettu hinta.


Joko korottamalla sinisten hintaa, tai mahdollisesti ajamalla Kemijärvelle saakka vain sesonkina. Minusta vaihdollinen yhteys sesongin ulkopuolella olisi ollut helpommin hyväksyttävissä kuin vaihdollinen yhteys aina.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuon tapaista tarkoitin, kun sanoin, että voidaan (teoriassa) luoda lippujärjestelmä, jossa tämä on huomioitu. Mutta tässä tullaankin kysymykseen, että olisivatko VR:n lipunmyynti- ja paikkavarausjärjestelmät taipuneet ratkaisuun, jossa Kemijärvelle myydään makuupaikkoja vain ko. periaatteella? Nimittäin Kemijärven radan matkustajamäärillä tuskin tarvitsee hääppöisiä muutoksia tehdä, kun tullaan tilanteeseen, etteivät kustannukset ja hyödyt ole enää järkevässä suhteessa keskenään.


Muutos olisi vaatinut ohjelmamuutoksia mutta ei olisi olluut mikään mahdoton case. Toinen vaihtoehto olisi ollut Kemijärven makuupaikkojen manuaalinen myynti. Autopaikathan myydädän manuaaliseti samoin muistaakseni Venäläisten Tolstoi ja Repin - junien paikat, ellei käytäntö ole ihan äsken muuttunut. 

T. Rainer

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

On mielenkiintoista seurata keskustelua lähihistorian tapahtumista, erityisesti Kemijärven yöjunan tiimoilta. Harmillista kyllä, keskustelusta paistaa hieman läpi tarkastelu vain etelän väkirikkaiden alueiden näkövinkkelistä.

Kokonaisuudessaan kannattavalle Helsinki - Kemijärvi yöjunareitille oli tarjolla kaikki tässä keskustelussa esillä olleet vaihtoehdot:

*lakkautus ja bussikorvaus Roi-Kjä
*kaksi taajamajunaparia Roi-Kjä ( johon ei ostoliikennerahaa löytynyt valtiolta )
*myöhäisemmän "sinisen" yöjunaparin määräaseman vaihtaminen Kemijärveksi

Viimeisessä vaihtoehdossa tuloaika Kemijärvelle olisi ollut noin 12.30 ja lähtöaika noin 15.30. Tässä vaihtoehdossa olisi menetetty hyöty, joka saatiin matkustajajunan veturin käytöstä puutavarajunan vetoon Kelloselän radalla - ja osin myös Kemijärven sekä silloisen sellutehtaan vaihtotöissä. Olisiko tämä ollut asiakkaiden kannalta hyvä ratkaisu? Epäilen vahvasti ja niin epäilivät Kemijärven yöjunakapinallisetkin.

Väliaikaisratkaisuna toteutettu jatkoyhteys taajamajunalla Rovaniemeltä Kemijärvelle romahdutti matkustajamäärät liki kolmannekseen suoraan yöjunayhteyteen verrattuna. Tämä uutisoitiin samalla kun muistettiin kertoa Rovaniemen aseman kasvaneista matkustajamääristä! Taisi tapahtua vahvaa siirtymää muille kulkumuodoille? Yöjunayhteyden palaamisen jälkeen matkustajamäärät elpyivät nopeasti ja tällä hetkellä eletään tilanteessa, jossa ajoittain - kuten mihin tahansa jäljellä olevaan yöjunaan - on vaikeata tai peräti mahdotonta saada makuupaikkaa. Kukapa haluasi raahata matkatavaroitaan omin avuin raiteelta toiselle?

Kemijärven yöjunaliikenteeseen ja sen lakkauttamispyrkimyksiin liittyy yksi varsin erikoinen, ei niin terve, piirre. Yöjunakapinalliset joutuivat jatkuvasti oikomaan faktatiedoilla liikennöitsijän taholta esitettyjä milloin mitäkin väitteitä, joista osa oli varsin vahvasti muunnettua totuutta. "Kemijärven yöjunaliikenteen puolesta" -taistelun aikainen sivusto toimii edelleen netissä os. http://www.rataverkko.fi/index.html

Jos samanlaista taisteluhenkeä olisi ollut Kainuussa - vaan kun ei ollut - saattaisi edelleen kulkea myös sisämaan yöjuna muodossa tai toisessa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:05 ----------

Suomen Rautatiematkustajat ry:n nettisivuilta http://www.rautatiematkustajat.fi/ löytyy aikatauluesitys sisämaan yöjunaliikenteen järjestämiseksi nykytilanteessa:

http://www.rautatiematkustajat.fi/AvLiite01072010.pdf

----------


## PNu

> Viimeisessä vaihtoehdossa tuloaika Kemijärvelle olisi ollut noin 12.30 ja lähtöaika noin 15.30. Tässä vaihtoehdossa olisi menetetty hyöty, joka saatiin matkustajajunan veturin käytöstä puutavarajunan vetoon Kelloselän radalla - ja osin myös Kemijärven sekä silloisen sellutehtaan vaihtotöissä. Olisiko tämä ollut asiakkaiden kannalta hyvä ratkaisu? Epäilen vahvasti ja niin epäilivät Kemijärven yöjunakapinallisetkin.


Ainakin siihen aikaan, kun Kemijärven yöjuna vedettiin vielä Dr16-vetureilla, tuli etelästä Kemijärvelle 2-3 Dv12-veturin vetämä tavarajuna, jonka veturit hoitivat vaihtotyöt ja Kelloselän radan liikenteen. Nyt en muista miten aikataulut menivät Kemijärven yöjunakapinan aikaan mutta rohkenen epäillä, ettei yöjunan Dv12 ollut silloinkaan päivän ainoa veturi Kemijärven alueella vaan siellä oli 1 tai 2 muutakin Dv12-veturia käytettävissä vaihtotöihin ja Kelloselän radan liikenteeseen. 

Toisaalta yöjunakapinalliset ehdottivat Dr16-veturin käyttämistä yöjunassa Edm-vaunujen kanssa. Miten sillä olisi hoidettu liikenne Kelloselän heikkokuntoisella radalla?

Myöhäisemmän yöjunan aikataulu ei luonnollisestikaan olisi soveltunut kaikille mutta matkailijoiden käyttöön tuollainen lienee lähellä optimia, koska silloin voi perillä päästä heti hotellihuoneeseen ja pois lähdettäessä ei juurikaan jää hotellihuoneen luovuttamisen jälkeen turhaa joutilasta aikaa. Onhan Kolarin suuntaankin ajettu näitä yöjunia, jotka kulkevat puoliksi päivällä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:58 ----------




> Joko korottamalla sinisten hintaa, tai mahdollisesti ajamalla Kemijärvelle saakka vain sesonkina. Minusta vaihdollinen yhteys sesongin ulkopuolella olisi ollut helpommin hyväksyttävissä kuin vaihdollinen yhteys aina.


Sesonki- ja/tai viikonloppujunakin oli ainakin harrastajapalstoilla esillä silloin, kun keskustelu yöjunasta kävi kuumimmillaan. Virallisissa yhteyksissä se ei tainnut olla tai jos oli niin meni ainakin minulta ohi. Tämä olisi voitu toteuttaa jatkamalla Rovaniemen viikonloppujuna Kemijärvelle saakka, jolloin aikataulunkin osalta varmasti olisi ollut löydettävissä sopiva kompromissi.

Mutta tuskin tästäkään vaihtoehdosta olisi sopimukseen voitu päästä, koska Kemijärven yöjuna-aktiivit eivät käytännössä suostuneet muuhun kuin Rovaniemen aikaisemman yöjunan ajamiseen Kemijärvelle asti. Toki ymmärrän, että VR:n ilmoitusluontoinen lakkautuspäätös koettiin täysin ylimieliseksi eikä kompromissihalukkuus sen jälkeen voinutkaan olla hyvä. Toisaalta tuskin kenellekään rautatieasioita vähänkään aktiivisemmin seuranneelle saattoi olla yllätys, että Rovaniemen radan sähköistämisen jälkeen Kemijärven yöjunayhteys joutui uhatuksi. Muistaakseni tätä pohdittiin rautatieharrastajien uutisryhmissä jo 90-luvun puolella.

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

> Ainakin siihen aikaan, kun Kemijärven yöjuna vedettiin vielä Dr16-vetureilla, tuli etelästä Kemijärvelle 2-3 Dv12-veturin vetämä tavarajuna, jonka veturit hoitivat vaihtotyöt ja Kelloselän radan liikenteen.


Pitää paikkansa. Mutta se oli ennen Rovaniemen -radan sähköistystä ja suurta aikataulu-uudistusta. Rahtijuna tuli Kemijärvelle iltapäivällä ja hoiti sen jälkeen idän suunnan. Tämä käytäntö oli voimassa muutaman vuoden ajan Oulu-Rovaniemi sähköistystöiden takia. Sitä ennen idän suunta hoidettiin kuten vielä mm. heinäkuussa 2010. Kemijärven ja sellutehtaan vaihtotöitä tehtiin myös Dr16:sta, eli yöjunan veturilla. Rataosan Kemijärvi-Isokylä rataluokka on ollut B1, sallien siis Dr16 -käytön lakkautetun sellutehtaan raskaiden vaunukuormien + kemikaalivaunujen takia.

----------


## PNu

> Sitä ennen idän suunta hoidettiin kuten vielä mm. heinäkuussa 2010. Kemijärven ja sellutehtaan vaihtotöitä tehtiin myös Dr16:sta, eli yöjunan veturilla. Rataosan Kemijärvi-Isokylä rataluokka on ollut B1, sallien siis Dr16 -käytön lakkautetun sellutehtaan raskaiden vaunukuormien + kemikaalivaunujen takia.


Mutta siis yöjunakapinan aikaankin kävi Kemijärvellä pikajunan Dv12-veturin lisäksi tavarajunissa muitakin Dv12-vetureita, joten yöjunan aikataulun muuttaminen ei olisi tarkoittanut, etteikö vaihtotöiden ja Kelloselän radan liikenteen järjestäminen ollut yhä mahdollista. 

Toisaalta Dr16-veturia sekä Edm-vaunuja yöjunassa käytettäessä olisi Kemijärvelle pitänyt ajaa tavarajuna Dv12-vetureilla Kelloselän liikennettä varten, joten ei tämäkään vaihtoehto olisi veturitarvetta yhtään vähentänyt. Ennemminkin päin vastoin, koska yksi Dv12 olisi korvattu tehokkaammalla Dr16-veturilla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kiinnostaako jengiä skannauspumpsi sisämaan yöjunien aikatauluista vuodelta 1993? Siinä näkyy mm. yllä mainitun Joensuun kautta Ouluun menneen yöjunan pysähdyspaikat Nurmeksen ja Kontiomäen välillä, ynnä tietysti kaikkea muuta mielenkiintoista.

----------


## JSL

Laita ihmeessä jakoon. Joskushan noita oli netissä mut en jaksanut tallennella.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tässäpä tämä koko läjä. Nämä oli pakko kuvata kameralla, sillä skanneri ei oikein tykkää raamatuista. Jos kuvanlaatu on liian huono, yritän keksiä jotain muuta.

Lähde: Turisti 23.5.-31.12.1993.
--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tässä vielä kaksi rataosaa, sillä nämä eivät mahtuneet kuvamäärärajoituksen vuoksi samaan viestiin.
--

--

--
Parikkala-Savonlinna-Parikkala-pätkä on sikäli mielenkiintoinen, että Savonlinnaan on päässyt Helsingistä suorilla makuuvaunuilla vielä parikymmentä vuotta sitten! Liian hyvää ollakseen totta, siksipä se ei ole mahdollista nykyisissä suomalaisissa erityisolosuhteissa.

----------


## TEP70

16.8.1993 alkaen oli suuri uhka, että huomattava määrä henkilöliikennettä olisi lopetettu kokonaan. Tuosta näkyy, että Parikkala-Savonlinna oli tulilinjalla, Kouvola-Kotka oli listalla ja ettei peräti liikenne Haapamäeltä kaikkiin suuntiin ollut myös. Löytyisiköhän kotoa vielä joku tuon ajan lehtileike? Rahaa kuitenkin jostain löytyi, mutta Karjalan radan yöjuna jäi historiaan.

----------


## JE

Alkuperäinen suunnitelma vuonna 1993 oli lakkauttaa suurehko määrä liikennettä kahdessa erässä, osa aikataulukauden vaihtuessa, osa 16.8.1993 alkaen. Jako meni muistaakseni jotenkin näin:

Aikataulukauden vaihde:

Kouvola-Kotka, kaikki liikenne
Iisalmi-Ylivieska, kaikki liikenne
Haapamäen kolmio, paitsi kaksi läpikulkevaa junaparia Tampere-Haapamäki-Seinäjoki, mutta ml. kaikki liikenne Jyväskylä-Haapamäki

16.8.1993:

makuujunapari Helsinki-Joensuu-Kontiomäki, ml. kaikki liikenne Nurmes-Kontiomäki
Parikkala-Savonlinna

Aikataulukauden vaihteen lakkautukset saatiin ensin siirrettyä tapahtuviksi vasta 16.8. alkaen nekin, ja kesän kuluessa lakkautussuunnitelmat elivät. Jossain vaiheessa julkisuuteen vuoti hiukan muutettu lakkautussuunnitelma, jossa Haapamäen kolmio olikin säästynyt niin, että kaikilla haaroilla, myös Jyväskylä-Haapamäki, liikenne olisi jatkunut. Kompensaatioksi lakkautuslistalle tuli Hangon rata. Ymmärrettävästi tässä tilanteessa lakkautuksia lykättiin, paitsi makuujunan osalta, ensin 1.10.1993 saakka, ja sitten peruttiin pysyvästi. Hangon radan lakkautushan ei olisi voinut tulla kyseeseen maassa, jossa liikenneministerin salkku kuului RKP:lle... Jotain kuitenkin oli tehtävä, jotta kustannuksia olisi saatu kuriin, ja niin syntyi Dm10-hanke, joka hyvästä yrityksestä huolimatta ei sillä erää vielä tuottanut mitään sen enempää. Paremmin asioita muistavat korjatkoon jos meni jotain metsään.

----------


## TEP70

Tuolloin 16.8.1993 lakkautettiin myös ne rippeet, joita oli jäljellä Jyväskylä-Pieksämäki-paikallisliikenteestä eli aamun 921 (ma-la) ja sunnuntai-illan 926. Välipysähdykset olivat jääneet pois jo aikaisemmin, samoin ma-pe Pieksämäeltä lähtenyt H 924. Matkustin itse viimeisellä 926:lla Pieksämäeltä Jyväskylään.

----------

